# BB & SSH Hydro Grow



## greenearth5 (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is my second grow journal.

I am using the following for a hydro grow

150W HPS light
Blueberry (BB) & Super Silver Haze (SSH) seeds
1in Rock Wool Cubes
1 box fan (speed set on low)
Reflective Attic insulation
Rubbermaid tub with holes cut out on top for net pots
3in Diameter "Net Pots"
Hydroton
FoxFarm Nutes (big bloom, tiger bloom, grow big)
Dual Air Pump 
2 Air Stones

A few days ago I germinated 2 BB & 4 SSH seeds by using the paper towel method. I got it soaking wet and placed all the seeds in there. I then put it on a plate and covered it with a bowl. Once the seeds took root (2 days) I immediately put them into the rockwool cubes which i had pre soaked for 24 hours. I then placed the rockwool cubes onto the plate and put it under my 150W HPS light (it is running 18hrs per day).Finally I cut up a 2liter bottle and placed it over 4 of the cubes to act as a dome. Today when i came home I found one seed had sprouted nearly an inch and the seed case was already off of it. I can see a few others trying to make there way out but i am not yet sure if they will make it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just an update... I planted the germinated seeds upside down wooops lol... but i was able to open up the rockwool and transplant them into new rockwool. So far the ones that was planted wrong have stunted growth BUT they are managing to pull thru it just fine.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 16, 2009)

So i went and got a few new things....

Temp/Humidity monitor
Airstone (last one broke on me)
24 hr timer (last one was 7 day timer... it sucks monkey balls)
Heavy duty power strip
18 Galon rubbermaid tub (fucked the lid up on the last one)

Ill be putting everything together tonight.. since the germinated seeds are starting to grow 

Ill post some pictures after i get it all setup


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are the kids.... The tallest plant that is in the close up picture is already growing a root out of the bottom of the rockwool cube 

I do not have a water pump... my airpump is not turned on... and the tub is not full of water YET... im waiting to get some pH up and pH down before i get some water put in there


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 17, 2009)

So, I went to the store and got some pH +/pH - . It is a little tricky to use the pH test strips and get a correct reading. If i hold the strip then it gets allot of green on the bottom and light orange on the top. But, if i dip the strip and lay it on the table then it will get a more consistant color to it although it stays about the same color regardless how much pH - i put in it. Over all i am glad i got these pH items. So the tub is full of water and im monitoring the pH. Im going to try and get a pH reading of 6.5.

Change of game plan... I will NOT be buying a water pump and accessories. I think my air pump will do a good job at splashing water onto my plants roots. Therefore my plants will get the water that they need without using a water pump.

Ill post a few pictures in a little while


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 18, 2009)

Here are some current pictures of the setup. I have confirmed that at least 2 cubes have root growth out of the bottom. The light is 6 inches away from the plants and i noticed they are bending towards the light. I will be getting another light (maybe 250W HPS/MH dual) before the veg growth is over. Currently I am running the light & air pump 24/7 and will do so for a while. Ill also be getting some sort of filtration device and maybe a cool air hood for the lights.

I have not added any nutes to it but i did add some pH - before i ever put the plants in the tub. It has a pH of around 7.0 currently and I will be droping that down to 5.8 when i get the necessary equipment. I'll be getting a digital pH and ppm meter, calibration fluid, & some more ph- solution. I used the whole bottle of pH - to bring the pH from 8 to 7. 

Things to get soon:
Digital pH meter
pH calibration fluid
pH +/-
PPM meter
250W HPS/MH dual light
Ventilation/air filtration device


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 18, 2009)

FYI - This grow is for medical purposes only.


----------



## mrguyy (Jan 18, 2009)

Sick dude this is exactly what im trying to set up.. scribed for sure... actually wait.. how do i subscribe to a thread lol.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 19, 2009)

When should I add my nutes?

I bought these foxfarm nutes for my dirt grow but never used them (plants died) ... will these work for my hydro..


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 19, 2009)

I came home to find one of my plants were fallin all the way over and laying on the rockwool... it feels really weak and flimbsy .... my temp was 84 degrees.. i also noticed that the bottom part of the stem was very scrawny in comparison to the top part of the stem... so i moved the light up another 2 inches in hopes that the plant will grow taller and towards the light

Any sugestions?

EDIT: the plant is only 1 cm tall and already has fan leafs.. i have no control over the pH now.. also I have had the lights on for 24/7 ... could either of these cause the plant to sag.... FYI not all the plants are like this but only the one plant


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 19, 2009)

I think its in shock because I had not controled the pH of the water. I germinated them in tap water and when i put them in rockwool I used reg water as well. 

Well I filled my tub up and bought some ph - ... it took the whole damn bottle to bring the pH from 8.0 down to 7.0 and so i placed the plants in there a few days ago and they seemed just fine. I came home today to find that the one plant was really flimbsy and weak but it had a healthy color to it.

What could be wrong... am i doomed.. how can i reverse this?


----------



## robotninja (Jan 19, 2009)

Not to sure since I'v never grown from seed, I prefer the cloning method, much quicker and your guaranteed a female. But I am also growing SSH so I should like to see how you progress.

Are the stems red at all? Seems like all of my SSH plants have dark red stems and I think it's genetics.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 19, 2009)

actually i got my SSH and BB mixed up and I can not tell which is which  lol ... Once i get a good plant growing then im going to put it in a bucket and keep her as my mother

So far all the stems are really dark purple (except the tall stretched one)




robotninja said:


> Not to sure since I'v never grown from seed, I prefer the cloning method, much quicker and your guaranteed a female. But I am also growing SSH so I should like to see how you progress.
> 
> Are the stems red at all? Seems like all of my SSH plants have dark red stems and I think it's genetics.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 21, 2009)

IVE GOT ROOT GROWTH!!! Two of my plants have pure white roots dangling in the water now (2in long)  sweeet.... on the other hand there is a different plant that is nearly dead but im going to see if he rebounds


----------



## robotninja (Jan 21, 2009)

good luck on that dieing one. once they sprout roots, they go crazy, your gonna see the roots grow like an inch a day, prolly more. I stopped checking on the roots after awhile just because there are so many going everywhere, and some are like 1.5 feet long it's hard to get em all back down in the hole.


----------



## kinghash (Jan 22, 2009)

good luck. Hope your grow goes better than last


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 22, 2009)

here are my roots.... the first two are of the same plant... the last one has grown those roots in 2 days 

in other news.. i now have two plants that are about dead... the 4 others are still healthy


----------



## mrguyy (Jan 22, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> here are my roots.... the first two are of the same plant... the last one has grown those roots in 2 days
> 
> in other news.. i now have two plants that are about dead... the 4 others are still healthy


 
Thats nuts.. cant way to gro the dro way my seedlings have 3 sets and i dont think the rots are half that long.. but they r in dirt so i dunno.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is an update on my plants root system. 2 of my plants are virtually dead (not shown in these pictures), 1 plant looks just as healthy as the ones in these pictures (not shown in the pictures) but he hasn't developed any root system that goes into the water, the 3 plants in the pictures are looking really good... total of 6 plants

Should i be concerned about the leafs? They look like they are barley folding downwards but maybe its just normal?!?!?!

there are 3 plants in these pictures... they are in the following order

1st plant - first and second picture
2nd plant - third, fourth, fifth picture
3rd plant - sixth, seventh, eighth, ninth picture


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 24, 2009)

Can you comment on what i have going here? I could use any positive or negative feedback.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 24, 2009)

Are you using plain tap water? Also whats your Ph currently? Ph could be alittle too high or too low, not sure. Also tap water is generally hard water filled with bad crap. You want to let tap water sit for 24 hours so at least the flouride will evaporate, it's harmfull to your girls.

Not sure exactly whats going on without more info. The roots look healthy though.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 24, 2009)

Unless it is the light the plants look yellow. Are you keeping the bottoms of the pots under water until they start showing roots through the net pot. I try to keep the water high enough to get to the roots that have not come through. If not they might not be getting enough water. Have you given them any nute yet? Here's a good plant problem guide with good photo's.http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 24, 2009)

I forgot, I have used a ph tester from General Hydroponics that was much, much better than the strips. You put some water and couple drops of the stuff in. It didn't cost much. IMO the strips sucked. Then I got a digital one on ebay really cheap.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am using plain ordinary tap water... i do not have access to anything else. The pH is probably around 7.0 I do plan on buying a digital pH/ppm/temp device next week. I just raised the light up so that its 9 inches above the top of the plants (used to be 4 in)


----------



## robotninja (Jan 24, 2009)

Those test strips are incredibly inaccurate, I would defiantly say that is your problem.

You absolutely need to get a ph/ppm meter/pen asap! It's pretty hard to be successful in hydroponics without. Your ph has to be around 5.8 or your plants will probably die. And if your tap water is above 200 ppm, it's very bad for your plants.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 24, 2009)

I do plan on buying a pH meter, another light, ph +/-, and anything else needed...

Any thoughts on what i need?


----------



## robotninja (Jan 24, 2009)

Assuming your ppm's are high, you will also need Reverse Osmosis water. The cheapest RO machine I have found is at wallmart. Get the Mr. Clean Auto Dry carwash. They are 20$ and replacement filters are 5$, will take tap water down to around 1-20 PPM (depending on hardness).

Or if you got the cash, get a 100$+ RO machine off ebay.

My tap water has about 650 PPM with a Ph of 8.2 or something high like that so I had a similar problem. After the Mr. Clean filter it dropped down to 15 PPM  

But I feed my clones that 650 ppm hard water for the first couple weeks and they survived without problems. So I think your problem is in your PH. You said you used the whole bottle of PH down? That sounds like wayyyy to much man, your ph is prolly out of whack.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 24, 2009)

It was a small bottle of ph - made for aquariums... prob 8fl oz

I have never heard of RO before.. ill check into this

EDIT: I dont know much about PPM but I do know that I should keep it around 1200 when i start feeding them nutes... I guess if i drop my tap water down to 0 ppm then i am able to add more nutes?


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 24, 2009)

You can also use baking soda for ph up, and vinegar for ph down. I use only distilled water and for nutes I use General Hydroponics. I don't have any problems having to keep adjusting my ph. I ph it when I mix The nutes (soil and hydro). I only use about 1/4 tsp or less baking soda to get it where I want it if I need to. Lots of times it is good right after mixing and does not need anything. And don't have to check all week. When I have checked it at the end of the week it has been where it should be. I don't have a big grow so I use about maybe 6 gal a week. I do want to get a filter system though. Robo, I'll have to check out the one at Walmart. I just don't like to use my tap water since it is public water supply. I know I can let it sit but I still don't like the fact that the chlorine was even there. Wish I had some good well water to start with. I don't have a ppm meter yet so I do the first mix and only add plain water if it needs some before changing.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 24, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> It was a small bottle of ph - made for aquariums... prob 8fl oz
> 
> I have never heard of RO before.. ill check into this
> 
> EDIT: I dont know much about PPM but I do know that I should keep it around 1200 when i start feeding them nutes... I guess if i drop my tap water down to 0 ppm then i am able to add more nutes?


If you could drop your ppm to 0 it's not he fact that you can give them more nutes. But because there is nothing else in there you know there is nothing that is bad for them. And you can give them exactly what is best for them. But you need the right nutes. More than N-P-K, they need micronutrients also.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is what I have... which i have not used yet

EDIT: so far my plants have goten 100% water.. no nutes... and 24/7 lighting


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 24, 2009)

That's good stuff, I use it myself for my soil growing. The only thing is it is made for soil. They also make one that is for hydro and they are not the same. You have no program to go by so you don't really know how much of what to give them. I believe the hydro is faster acting and is made to get used in the time it is in there (your week or so before it is changed). Where the soil mix gets used over a longer period of time. The hydro is also made to not clog pumps and such so that is part of the difference. But with DWC that's not an issue. I'm not saying it would not work and grow plants but we want what is best for our babies don't we ? If you want to do hydro you need to spend the money to get the basic stuff you need. The right nutes and a ph meter are a must. You can grow well without a ppm meter. I don't have one yet but I don't have much hydro going right now. But it is high on my list of things to get. IMO


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 24, 2009)

How old are they now? And was that yellowing or was it the light? If it's yellowing it need something. Low dose of nutes at least.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 24, 2009)

for the most part the plants are a good green color... one plant is a lil dark green.. but there is a small yellow tent to the bottom leafs



Hash Lover said:


> How old are they now? And was that yellowing or was it the light? If it's yellowing it need something. Low dose of nutes at least.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I'm no expert at this (yet) but if your bottom leaves are starting to turn yellow then they should be starting to use up their stored energy and are wanting more. Of course at some point it is normal for the baby leaves will die off but it seems a little early to me. I use this on young plants and and when cloning. http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/diamondnectar.html I put it in my clone mix right from the start along with a little Superthrive. It can be used in hydro and soil. IMO it has a low dose of nutes and the ones that I want to help them get going. No N just P-K. Good for root and stalk development. But it's like with everything else, people have different ways they like to do things but if we end up with the results we want then we did good right?


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 25, 2009)

They are starting to turn a more yellow color dude... one plant is drooping and leaning on the rockwool.. it looks like a freakin sponge... I was waiting to get a pH meter before i started to add nutes because if i add to many nutes then it could drop my pH so far down that it puts the plants into shock

Should i risk it?

The picture of the left is of the drooping plant... the colors are more yellow in the picture then in real life... but its close enough


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a tuff call because you don't have nutes made for hydro. If you did I would say use a seedling mix and you should be good. One good thing is you are not very far along and don't have much to lose maybe. Unless you don't have any more seeds. Is your water high enough to get to the bottom of the rockwool at least? If it's not it might not be getting enough water(just a though). I like to start my stuff in a smaller setup myself and transfer when they start showing some good roots. Easy enough in hydro. Like the ones in the pic. I don't have any that small right now to show you but this is what I use. Plus you don't need to use much nutes to fill them. Takes a little less than a gal to fill to where I want. But if you want to try to use something that you have I will try to suggest a mix. I would not use the Big bloom even though it might be the safest since it is organic it's slow acting. You can use it for a foiler spray though hydro or soil. That goes for all of them. That's a quick way to give them something. But, Going by what they call for and cutting it down I would try 1/2 tsp Grow Big with 1/2 tsp Tiger Bloom per gal and say your prayers to the marijuana gods and promise them you will get the right nutes for them. They like that. Now that I stopped to read it The Tiger Bloom say's it can be used for hydro. But they are still so small I would go with the 1/2 tsp to try to be safe. Give it a few days and if all is well bump the Tiger Bloom to 3/4 and then to 1 tsp.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here are some pic of the inside of my DWC..... dotn worry about the 2 net pots that are not in the picture because the plants are basically dead

This is an 18 gallon tub but its probably holding 15 gallon water.... I am going to add a little less then 1/2 teaspoon Grow Big & Tiger Bloom per gal for good measure... so ill add 6 teaspoons each directly into my DWC and hopefully it wont fuck up my ph 

 

EDIT: the two plants on the right have a root system that dangles into the water... the other one is just getting water splashed on it by the bubleing of the airstone... should i raise it up more?


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 25, 2009)

So i just added 6 teaspoons of grow big & 6 of tiger bloom... lets see what this does


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally I would have the water about 1/4 up onto the net pot. You should do that until they have enough roots hanging down. More water won't hurt but to little might. When I have started mine and there were no roots hanging down I would always keep it up there. With a transplant also. I get nice roots coming out of the lower part of the net pot also. The big question here is How did you fit in the container and was it cold ??


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 25, 2009)

Also you have such a lot of water for what you really need. I would really recommend making something smaller to put the pots in until they get bigger. I think you are going to waste a lot of costly nutes. You can use the same size pots just a smaller container. Those little babies won't use much of the nutes before you should change the water.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay, so i added 1 gallon of water to my reservoir.....im going to buy some pH meter in a few days... and hopefully my plants will start doing better

 I got in me reservoir and swam around


----------



## DrGreen007 (Jan 25, 2009)

www.skunk101.co.uk
Brilliant New Site


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hash: how can you tell that these foxfarm nutes are for dirt and not hydro?


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 25, 2009)

This seems to be a good video that explains allot of pH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QWYBYEOTRw


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 25, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Hash: how can you tell that these foxfarm nutes are for dirt and not hydro?


Read the feeding instructions on the bottle. The Tiger bloom has a feeding for a recirculating system. That's hydro. Check out their website for more info. 
http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/products_liqfert2.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just an update on my plants

I am down to 4 plants (soon to be 3). I accidentally mixed up my SSH and BB plants so I do not know which is which. Does anybody know how i can differentiate between the two?

First Pic - The whole set up

2,3,4 pic - My fav plant ... notice the burn on the tip of the left leaf (3rd plant has the flash on and fourth does not)

5,6,7,8 pic - This is deff a different strain then the other two

9,10,11 - Check out that root system


----------



## kinghash (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice plants. Once
They get past this seedling/ small plant stage they will be easyier look after.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 28, 2009)

QUESTION: Its been 2 1/2 weeks since i started my grow, and now I am ready to change my water. When I fill my tub up with water, I simply fill up water jugs in the shower and dumb it into my tub. I know that I should let the water sit for 24 hours, BUT I have no way to do this without leaving my plants out in the dry air for the whole time. Also, what should I clean my tub with? What should I be doing differently?

Thanks guys


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm going to stress again the benefit of using a smaller container to make your life easier. Just way less water to deal with. Or you can get another tub the same size to store the water in to get it ready. Maybe throw a bubbler in it to help. For cleaning your tub H202 is good. I've read bleach can leave a residue that would be bad for the plant's.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 28, 2009)

So you would go with a tub half this size.... then once the plants roots get larger you would put it back in the big tub? 8 or 10 gal? (im usuing 18 gallon). What about growing in 3 buckets? buckets or rubbermaid hmmmmmmm

I only have 3 plants surviving but they are starting to grow strong and bushy





Hash Lover said:


> I'm going to stress again the benefit of using a smaller container to make your life easier. Just way less water to deal with. Or you can get another tub the same size to store the water in to get it ready. Maybe throw a bubbler in it to help. For cleaning your tub H202 is good. I've read bleach can leave a residue that would be bad for the plant's.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll post some pics later of some that I have. A one gal. is more than enough for each of those. And then you can change them once a week like you should, and are much easier to handle. And now that your using much less water you can buy distilled water if you want. I've got a couple clones in a container that I have been wanting to move for a while but have not had the space for them. It uses 1 gal to fill it but sucks that up fast, 2 days tops and it needs more. You could use one about that size for all three. I also have a bigger one that I made that holds 6 but have not used it yet. Goes back to the space thing. But to give you some idea of how small you can get by with. That's part of what I'm doing today. New wiring for my grow area to get more of my lights running. Gotta love a day off when you really need it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ill be downgrading my rubbermaid the same day that my pH meter and ph solutions get here (3 days). I do not have access to 1 gallon tubs (that i know of) but rather 5 or 10 gallons

Update on plants: The really yellowish-green plant has allot of darker green new growth. I think this is probably due to me adding nutes a few days back. Over all everything is looking great. Except, there is one plant that is barley looking wilted. A leaf is curled up just slightly and it looks a little weak. What could be some of the causes of this?

avg temp of room: 75F
Lights: 24/7 ... distance 9 inches from tops of plants
nutes: just the one dose
pH & ppm: Unknown
Fan: allways on

EDIT: water feels cool to the touch... possible slime on roots system (very minimal thou)
Humidity: avg 25


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 28, 2009)

Slime is no good. Changing the water more often should help with that. I make my own 1 gal tubs with some that I get at Walmart. $1.98 for a pack of 2, then I have to light proof them myself. Got my electrical done for now. 20 amp line that only goes to my closet. Need to move some stuff around, feed and photo's of the girls that are finishing and then I'll get some pics and info for you.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ide like to see a picture of your tubs, so that i know what to look for at wally world. With several tubs, wouldn't you need several airstones and pumps?


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes you do need more pumps and stones. But that depends on what size tubs you have. I made a good size one that will hold 6 plants while they are young. Pumps and stones are pretty cheap at Walmart. But that partly make's them easier to deal with and move around when needed IMO. As well as their smaller size. Easy to pick up and move around if you need to. It's ok for a few plants. But maybe not to practical if there are to many. I plan to at least set my flower area up with a NFT type system. In time. Pics to come.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's some of my small containers that I made. Part of the reason I made my own was I could not find them in the sizes I wanted and it was cheaper. You can paint them or use foil tape. I like the foil tape better because it does not chip. I like the 1 gal size for my soil also. Plus using the same ones as much as I can makes them interchangable. I can make different covers for different size net pots. I use the little ones for seedlings and new clones. Then move them up when they get bigger into their final pot. With that one lid I can have up to 5 seedlings or clones in at one time and only use 3/4 gal of water. Alot easier to move around than a much bigger one and easier to light it. Less lighting needed than the larger ones. The one with the plants in it really needs to be changed. It has for a while. But no the roots have not grown together, I was afraid they would by now. I've cut it back a couple times because it was getting to big for my space and the flower box was full. But now that my power problem is fixed a larger veg box or area is coming soon. I like these because of their size but you could take any plastic food container and make a DWC with it. Like the coffee container I made for a single seedling. The largest one I made for rooted clones.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yah dude, im going to try and duplicate part of your grow...

What did you use for your black tub and silver tub? What do you mean by foil tape? Im going to wally world tomorrow after an aquarium chiller and a new airstone... ill look for some new tubs


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 29, 2009)

Those square ones I get at Walmart. The foil tape is an aluminum foil tape used for duct work (heat and air for house). If you do use it get it at home depot or lowes. It's worth getting good one because it's easier to work with. Walmart has cheap stuff. I know I used it. The black ones were painted with $.98 spraypaint from Walmart. You need to clean them really good to get the paint to stick. Even then it chips, and takes about 4 coats or so to block the light. There is other stuff you can use though. I like the tape even though it is kind of a pain to do (not to bad though). With the foil tape one layer blocks the light. I also do a peice around the top on the inside to get were I can't get it from the outside. Making them as light proof as possible. The silver tub is foil tape on the bottom and Rust-oleum Universal W/ metallic finish. First time I've used it. Not bad, I was playing and thought the metallic would help reflect the light back up. Hope to be filling that one soon. Also that one was one that I got at a discount store near me. Your getting a chiller??


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 29, 2009)

yah, im getting an aquarium chiller to keep my water below 70F

EDIT: I heard that I could get a root disease if I dont keep my water under a certain temperature. Normally it probably stays around 50-70F


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 29, 2009)

I got some new items:

29.3L (7.7gal) tub
15yd chrome duck tape
hot glue gun & glue sticks
aqua-tech power filter (5-15 gal)
aquarium floating thermometer
10in long air stone
9oz activated carbon
a pair of pantyhose

So im going to start working on a new dwc system. This one is going to be 1/3 of the size of my present one. This smaller tub will be more beneficial because it will be easier to maintain, it will use smaller amount of nutes and pH, and it will be easier to move around. I will wrap the tub with the chrome duct tape (prevents disease and algae growth) and glue the air stones to the bottom of the tub (so they dont float). The thermometer will simply go on the side. It is just a temp fix until i can get a digital external water therm.

The pantyhose and 9oz activated carbon is so I can build a air purifying system. I still need more materials but for now ill just push these materials to the side.

The aquarium filter is used to filter the bathtub water between cleanings. It will NOT be used while the plants are in the water. It is strictly for purifying the water before i adjust the pH and add nutes to the tub.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 29, 2009)

UPDATE:Here are the current pictures of my plants and there root system. I will not be switching out the containers untill my pH stuff gets here (few days).

The first two pictures are of the same plant. This plant seems to be wilting, and has been for 2 days now. I could use some help determining why it is doing this.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks good man. Did you have fun shopping ? To bad we could'nt take our babies shopping with us though huh? You know, show them what we are getting for them and make them happy. Maybe some day. A couple things, 69-72 should be good temp http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2643.html. The carbon, Nowhere near enough for a filter. It takes quite a bit. I did some research and went with cat litter when I built mine. Fresh Step Crystals is what I used, About $14.00 for a bag and could fill it 2 times. Carbon would be at least $50 to fill it once. I filter out of my closet and back into the house (don't want to lose the heat in the winter) and no smell in the house. Your new setup sounds great. I'm going to change mine to somthing bigger tomorrow so I can start to flower them. Kinda sucks when they suck up the gallon in two day's.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 29, 2009)

As for your plant. As always IMO ( got to cover your ass from critics). Looks to me like a bad seed to start with. I've had two like that. They just don't grow right or look right. Funky leaves and deformed. Like in your case when everything else is the same (nutes and such) that would be my bet. The last one I had looked kinda like that but after I pinched the top what grew from there looked much better. In fact the stem above the pinch was twice as big around as the lower part. It started to look like a decent plant until I found It was male.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 29, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> UPDATE:Here are the current pictures of my plants and there root system. I will not be switching out the containers untill my pH stuff gets here (few days).
> 
> The first two pictures are of the same plant. This plant seems to be wilting, and has been for 2 days now. I could use some help determining why it is doing this.


Sorry, want back to read this again and forgot you said it has only been doing this for a couple days? Might be ph problem. Did I mention you can use baking soda for ph up, and vinegar for ph down. Also don't remember if I sent you this problem guide. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 29, 2009)

Im waiting for my pH supplies to arrive in a few days... im hoping my plants can hold out untill i get this pH supplies (meter, up, down)

Im also considering upgrading my light from my current 150W HPS to a 400W HPS/MH dual (200 bucks)

http://www.htgsupply.com/growlighttypes.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=155

I think my max watts needed is 400 for my closet. therefore i only need an additional 250watts. Well i can either get a 250W HPS/MH or a 400W HPS/MH system (they are both the same price) and if i get the 400W then i can get rid of the 150W


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya, I've seen HTG before they have great prices. Might as well go for the 400 for the price if your space is big enough for it. An save the 150 for a back up to give them some light if your 400 goes down. Like other things just because it's new doesn't mean it won't brake down. What size is your space? from the pics it looks big enough. Maybe save the 150 for a smaller veg area.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 30, 2009)

woohoo got my ph meter in, just calibrated it, my water reads 7.3 ph..... im glad to finally know what pH my water is .... tomororw the pH up and down should come in the mail


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 30, 2009)

The best thing about knowing what things are,(ph,temps, ppm and such) is when you are having a problem at least you know what is right or not. Sure makes it a lot easier to figure out when trying to fix. You might think you have a nute problem but really the ph is way off and locking them up.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 1, 2009)

UPDATE: i got a pH meter, pH up, and pH down. I have a ppm meter ordered and should arive in a few days.

My plants are growing BIGG BIGG BIGGGGGG!!!

pH is around 6.0-7.0 because it reads differently everday for some crazy reason. It was 7.5 but its droping slowly from my pH down solution.

Alright... my pH meter is fucked up already.. i think its not water proof because its readin anythign between 1 and 20 or so


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I just added 15 teaspoons of grow big and 8 tablespoons of big bloom foxfarm nutes... i still have not changed the water since the first day... ut i do plan on doing that asap..


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> UPDATE: i got a pH meter, pH up, and pH down. I have a ppm meter ordered and should arive in a few days.
> 
> My plants are growing BIGG BIGG BIGGGGGG!!!
> 
> ...


Different temps can change your ph but not sure how much. What happened to your ph meter? General Hydroponics has a cheap ph test that is pretty good. A lot better than strips. Good to keep on hand for just such a time. The ph test indacator at the bottom of the page. It's less than $10. http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/buffers.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 1, 2009)

here is the ph meter:

http://www.eseasongear.com/phtester.html

pH up and down:

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49554

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49567

I droped my pH meter in the water and think that is why its fucked up... i think it was working good the last few days...


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

I like general hydroponics stuff. I use their nutes. Take the batteries out and let it dry for a couple days. Maybe somewhere warn and try it after that.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 1, 2009)

allright, its drying under the light


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe try testing it tomorrow. That sucks huh? you have been waiting for it and now this.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 2, 2009)

I got my pH meter in working order. I tested my tap water today and it was around 9.3 and i tested a glass of tap water that had been sitting out all night and it tested around 8.0.. Why could this be so different?

Also I tested my weed water and its pH is 6.3

I havent changed the water becuas i broke my container.. so i gotta go get a new one asap and switch things out

EDIT: the general hydroponics pH up and down seems to be really potient. I put a good splash of down in my tank and it droped it wayyyyy down to 3.0 so i had to put a splash of up in there to bring it up to 6.3


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I just found out that my plants are suffering from a very mild degree of "LIGHT BLEACHING" & "HEAT STRESS". I just moved the light an additional inch away. Hopefully this will resolve any issues.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 2, 2009)

The middle plant is my favorite... im hoping for a gurl

BTW: I have super silver haze and blueberry plants but I do not know which is which.

EDIT: look at the bottom right plant... see the white streak on the leaf?.... that's light burn... i moved my light an inch away and rearranged the plants(ill show the new arrangements in the next picture posting)


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 2, 2009)

Im out of bud, I have no hook up for any (i just moved to this crappy town), and I need some now. When can i put these damn things into flowering stage. Better yet, would it be faster to clone them and put them into flowering stage so I can save them as mothers (if the clones come out as females)?

Whats the fastest and best way to get some bud in less then a month?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I got my pH meter in working order. I tested my tap water today and it was around 9.3 and i tested a glass of tap water that had been sitting out all night and it tested around 8.0.. Why could this be so different?
> 
> Also I tested my weed water and its pH is 6.3
> 
> ...


Not really sure but maybe chlorine in the water if you have it. After sitting it is gone?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 2, 2009)

That's what I was suspecting...



Hash Lover said:


> Not really sure but maybe chlorine in the water if you have it. After sitting it is gone?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Im out of bud, I have no hook up for any (i just moved to this crappy town), and I need some now. When can i put these damn things into flowering stage. Better yet, would it be faster to clone them and put them into flowering stage so I can save them as mothers (if the clones come out as females)?
> 
> Whats the fastest and best way to get some bud in less then a month?


I don't think you can pull that off. Not in a month. You need that flower time. If you find a female and start cloning in the long run it could be faster than from seed. At the point your at probably the fastest way to get bud would be to take some cuttings to make clones and flower the mother. Once you have some weed then you start playing with them for the long term results you want.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 2, 2009)

so ...

1. Take some cuttings and clone them
2. Flower the current plants
3. Hope there is a mother in there


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 2, 2009)

Once they are big enough take the cuttings, but wait to make sure they root before putting the donors in flower. Just to be safe. But ya, that's about it. At least with 3 plants the odds are with you for a female. On my last seed starting put in 5 of the free seeds I got with my order. 3 popped and all were female. And all different plants. The 5 Ice I started, (the ones I ordered) 2 popped. One didn't make it past seedling and the other was a male. Still have 5 more to go. Check out this thread for cloning:https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/154524-side-side-cloning-gel-vs.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 3, 2009)

I am using the foxfarm hydro feeding schedule despite me using the dirt ferts from them. 

hydro: http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/hydrofeed.pdf
dirt: http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf

bought some drinking water from the store... the pH is around 8.3... ill check the ppm when i get the new ppm meter this week

I got a new setup.... It is a 5 gallon setup...


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 3, 2009)

I got her done and it is looking good.

5 gallon tank: 3 gallon of drinking water and 2 gallon of bathtub water

15 tablespoons of grow big 6-4-4 (dirt) on the week 3 of hydro feeding chart. A big gulp of pH down and just a little of pH up. That got me a pH of 6.0, but i expect that to fluctuate a little bit.
]
still waiting on the ppm meter ( i saved some drinking water, so that i can check the ppm)


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 3, 2009)

I gotta give credit where credit is due. Thanks to hash lover for allot of the essential information and knowledge I have gained through our growing tutorial/training.

Much appreciated bud


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 3, 2009)

Lookin good, bro!


----------



## robotninja (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, big improvement, those plants look pretty healthy. Keep up the good work (Your top right plant is the SSH right?) Looks the most Sativa-ish of the three, be forewarned those SSH like to stretch and bush the hell out. Mine are going crazy, literally, each node is double stacked on my plants. My tallest is 12 inches at 2.5 weeks in veg, greenhouse seed's suggests a 4 week veg for SSH. But at this rate they will be way too big at 4 weeks.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 3, 2009)

In the begining I had 10 Blueberry seeds and 5 super silver haze seeds. I killed some of them off and now Im left with unidentified plants.

I believe the two in the back are the same, and the one in the front is of its own. I am assuming the two in the back is blueberry because i had more blueberry seeds when i originally started. So therefore the one in the front would half to be super silver haze. I DO NOT KNOW THIS FOR SURE. It is purely 100% a guess.

What do you guys think these are? Blueberry or super silver haze?

These plans are starting to grow leafs... where the leafs meet the main stem.. is that cool or what? Its growing leafs on excisting leafs( i think these are called the nodes?)?




robotninja said:


> Wow, big improvement, those plants look pretty healthy. Keep up the good work (Your top right plant is the SSH right?) Looks the most Sativa-ish of the three, be forewarned those SSH like to stretch and bush the hell out. Mine are going crazy, literally, each node is double stacked on my plants. My tallest is 12 inches at 2.5 weeks in veg, greenhouse seed's suggests a 4 week veg for SSH. But at this rate they will be way too big at 4 weeks.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 3, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I gotta give credit where credit is due. Thanks to hash lover for allot of the essential information and knowledge I have gained through our growing tutorial/training.
> 
> Much appreciated bud


Your very welcome. I'm glad I was able to help and see your babies thriving.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 3, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> In the begining I had 10 Blueberry seeds and 5 super silver haze seeds. I killed some of them off and now Im left with unidentified plants.
> 
> I believe the two in the back are the same, and the one in the front is of its own. I am assuming the two in the back is blueberry because i had more blueberry seeds when i originally started. So therefore the one in the front would half to be super silver haze. I DO NOT KNOW THIS FOR SURE. It is purely 100% a guess.
> 
> ...


Lot's of leaves means lots of energy for the plant to grow nice big flowers. I like that 5 gallon tub. Looks more the right size. Seems to be working good with your nutes. This is my first grow with these fancy store bought seed. So I sure could not guess what the strains are. I was getting seed from a friend when I lived down south who did outdoor growing. Was always fun to see what the plants turned out to be like. Here's a couple pics. Bloom #38 is almost 6" tall at that point.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 3, 2009)

Im starting to develop spots all over my leafs, only near the tips. It looks as if the color of the leaf is fading in these spots. Its gotta be something with my new setup. I just set this whole thing up today; new tub, fresh water, fresh nutes, fresh balanced pH.

I can see it happenings 2 of the plants. The strange thing is, its only happening on the older (mid aged) growth and not the new.

EDIT: there is a shininess to parts of the leafs close to the faded areas.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 3, 2009)

NOTE TO SELF FOR FUTURE REFERENCE:

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 3, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> NOTE TO SELF FOR FUTURE REFERENCE:
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


I put that in my documents and also backed up to CD. Probably the most important part of my library. Just want to make sure I can get to it even if I can't get online.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 3, 2009)

I got my PPM meter in the mail today. I checked my hydro and its reading 1450 PPM.

That sounds a little high to me.

The drinking water that I bought today is 310PPM

My tap water is 236 PPM


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 3, 2009)

As for your spots, I'm going to take a guess (very hard to tell by the pics) that you might be having a calcium deficiency. The only one of the 3 Foxfarm nutes that has any mention of calcium is the Big Bloom, Rock Phosphate is on the label. The others don't say. I've been having a slight problem with that myself. I don't think it has anything to do with your new setup. To me it seems to soon, and must have been starting before this change. I'll do some quick checking and get back to you.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 3, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I got my PPM meter in the mail today. I checked my hydro and its reading 1450 PPM.
> 
> That sounds a little high to me.
> 
> ...


I don't have a meter myself and is one reason I use distilled water only. But I think 1450 is way to high.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 3, 2009)

That the thing if you don't use distilled or filtered water you don't know what is really in it. If it's public water I've heard you can go to there web site and find out.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was taking a stab in the dark and thought it was nute burn... but i dont know if this is correct.

EDIT: will a simple wal-mart Brita picture filter everything out?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 3, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I was taking a stab in the dark and thought it was nute burn... but i dont know if this is correct.
> 
> EDIT: will a simple wal-mart Brita picture filter everything out?


I wouldn't think it is nute burn. You haven't given them that much. And that usually starts at the tips. And because you hav not given them much I would really lean on the side of a deficiency for sure. I don't know about the Brita filter. Someone was talking about a filter at walmart for like $20 that was for doing carwashing. They seemed to like it. Last time I was there I asked and they did'nt have one. I guess poeple here in New England don't hand wash their cars in the winter to much. Here's some water info from a trusted source:http://www.marijuanagrowing.com/article.php?sid=22


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 3, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I was taking a stab in the dark and thought it was nute burn... but i dont know if this is correct.
> 
> EDIT: will a simple wal-mart Brita picture filter everything out?


Keep in mind now that you have a meter you can buy something if you want and check it out. Return it if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's something to check out:http://www.gardenscure.com/420/plant-food-nutrients/104039-ppm-marijuana.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 3, 2009)

Looking back week 3 In hydro does not use the Big Bloom but the soil does. And going back in the weeks They both use it early, Right from the start. So in their schedule If you are doing week 3 they are assuming that you have already used it. IMO you might have been better off doing week 1 or 2. Remember organic stuff is slower to act but last longer. Maybe that is why they left it out on that week.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 3, 2009)

Today when i changed the water, I put in 15 teaspoons of "GROW BIG" as per what the foxfarm hydro table says to do. I know I am using the dirt ferts but I figured I might as well go by the hydro chart.

I started a thread in the plant problem section, and i was told that it is in fact nute burn and that i should start over with the watering.

EDIT: the reason why i jumped to week three is because I done a reservoir change today. Also today is the 22 day or so of my grow.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 3, 2009)

I am taking off in an hour, so all of this water changing must wait untill i get home. I will half to use tap water


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe due to the difference in the hydro and soil nutes.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 3, 2009)

If i dont get any more responses on the plant problem thread by the time I get home then I will just redo my water with the 2nd week of ferts on the hydro chart.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 3, 2009)

Kinda goes back to using soil nutes for hydro. Best to get what you need for your type of system. But all in all I do believe you would be better with week 2 anyway. It's a more complete mix if nothing else.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 3, 2009)

I just hung the kids out for an air bath while I changed the water. Ill put in some nutes for the second week of the hydro calender, but at half strength and then adjust the pH.

PPM & pH of straight bathwater: 221 & 8.6 (or so)
PPM & pH of bathwater & nutes: 525 & 8.0
PPM & pH of water with pH down: 572 & 5.5

NUTES: 5 tsp Grow Big 6-4-4 & 2.5 Tbl Big Bloom

Hopefully this "FLUSH" will take care of the problem while I am out of the area.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 3, 2009)

I was going to suggest cutting the grow big in half since yours is 6-4-4 and the hydro is 3-2-6. But give them all of the big bloom. Might get you closer to the hydro mix N-P-K wise. Out of the area?? You can't leave your babies at a time like this. I left mine in my wife's care once, she almost killed them all. Good thing I love her huh. I won't do that again for sure.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 4, 2009)

damn.... my ph was 6.9 this morning but was only 5.5 last night... wtf?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 4, 2009)

I was having that problem and at a suggestion from a guy at a hydro store switched to General Hydroponics stuff. Now I check it when i mix a batch and don't check it again. And they have done fine. Might just be because of your nutes I don't know. One thing he did say though was it's ok to be a little high or a little low as long as it is fairly constant.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well its never constant... its allways needing to be brought back down. I use general hydroponics pH up and down but i use foxfarm nutes. Hmmmm... i started a thread on this in another area.. lets see what they say bud


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 4, 2009)

Good idea. I'd like to see also. I'll check it out. See you there.


----------



## roll420 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice man im about to start my first bubbler/hydro grow and my set up is exactly like yours. ill be watchin your progress. what kinda yeilds you get from your 150?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 4, 2009)

I havent exactly ever grown successfully.. my first attempt was with soil and this is my second attempt... i am really praying to the marijuana gods that i get at least a half ounce off of this harvest... i only want that much oh marijuana lord ... just a ounce... maybe even a volkswagon full

i wish i could give you a better answer but i have never been able to harvest

im considering getting one of those econ 150w hps lights



roll420 said:


> Nice man im about to start my first bubbler/hydro grow and my set up is exactly like yours. ill be watchin your progress. what kinda yeilds you get from your 150?


----------



## roll420 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea i got my light from homedepot and took it apart and made a reflector out of sheet metal, this will be my second try also i did 4 plants in soil a couple years ago and it did not turn out to good. i did not have the right nutrients and no ventliation in my closet so the bus looked and smelled real good but just did not really get you high!!! 

Im gunna try to do the bubbler with better results, i got the fox farm nuts and ph, ppm meter and done a lot of research. In my opinion this site is the shitttt, what cant you find out about on here!!!

good luck ill be watchin and waitin......


----------



## roll420 (Feb 4, 2009)

o yea and i got an 18 gallon container similar to yours but was thinkgof going to a smaller one maybe. im looking to get 4 plants, hopefully, would a smaller container be ok, i think may be easier to take care of a smaller one? not really sure what kinda root ball to expect?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is the current setup that i have. This picture was just taken yesterday. It is of all 3 plants, my 150Watt Hps light, and my new 5 gallon tub. This 5 gallon is a hella lot better then that 18 gallon.

Ive heard that 1 gallon of water per 1 plant is fine for there younger years.

Also, i am considering either getting an addtional 150 Watt Hps light or instead a T5 light.... what do you think?

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51907

or

http://www.htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=155&typeID=84


----------



## roll420 (Feb 4, 2009)

lookin good... yea im deff goin to a smaller container. how much space do you got? ive been looking at this 400watt system, its so dam cheap! wha gunna see what happens with the 150 first though. what kinda ventilation you got?

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47929


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have two separate closets measuring 2x3x7, but i am only using one closet at the moment. I would like to set up one closet with a veg cycle and the other with a flowering. A 400 Watt system puts out the max amount of light for my closet setup. But im stuck with this 150W HPS for now. So far its working just fine for me.

For ventilation i simply open my closet door  ... i would like a better ventilation setup ... btw i do have a box fan running 24/7 blowing on the plants


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 6, 2009)

Here is an update... i burned the shit out of my plants... im thinking there getting light burn now... so i backed the light off by one chain link...


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 6, 2009)

would it be safe to snip all these yellow spots off?


----------



## robotninja (Feb 6, 2009)

I usually snip off dead and or dying leaves. The plant ends up wasting valuable energy on a leaf that isn't worth saving and never will be saved anyways.

This plant is a weed, it'll recover fine.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for confirming my ideas bro


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 6, 2009)

Light burn usually starts at the upper most leaves closest to the light. Yours seem to be at the lower side. I see your light has hookup for duct work, do you have glass in it? It's best to save any dying leaves until they are at least 50% gone. If you want to cut the yellow part off that's ok but leave the rest of it if you can. The leaves are what make energy from the light and also store energy for when the plant needs it. Always best to leave as much as you can.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 6, 2009)

I went to the comedy club and seen Doug Benson, the guy that made "Super High Me"!!! He had that guy with him that said he has never tried marijuana and the doctor had him recite some items...Graham Elwood was his name

So Graham Elwood opened up for Doug Benson and the whole show was fucking hilarious... Doug started naming off 13 states and i was like... MEDICAL MARIJUANA STATES.. people thought i was bullshitting until he said the same damn thing...man it was fucking awesome (man.. i thought there were 16 MM States?!?!)

Graham signed the DVD over to me and put "PALM STRIKE" on it because this dude was talking shit about people in Martial Arts... not knowing that there were some of us that are black belts and are professional Kick Boxing Pot Smokers HAHA... naaa im just a fuckin orange belt

So Doug wrote on there "SUCK IT --------->" and pointed at Graham (the guy on the front of the dvd) and autographed it

FUCKING AWESOME NIGHT


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like lots of fun!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 7, 2009)

Time for a reservoir change... i went and got some 7.0 ph calibration fluid... some foxfarm hydro grow big formula, and 5 gallons of distilled water

The distilled water has an incredible 000 PPM and 6.0 (apx) pH!!!!

Im going to leave these bad boys in pure distilled water for a few hours....


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, I added 10 tsp grow big, 5 Tbl big bloom, and a little pH + into 5 gallon distilled water and 1 gallon Brita filtered water. My ppm is around 275 and my pH is 5.8  Im thinking that my ppm should be higher, maybe i should add more nutes?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't you just love that distilled water. No ppm so you can give them the best of what they want. What I like most is I know what is in it and not having a meter that's important. My distilled ph's at about 7.5 ?? Did you check your meter? I just checked mine to be sure and it was off by .2 so no big deal. I did a change and flush today myself. When I checked the other day and added plain water that was ph adjusted. One was at 6.0, and was still 6.0 today when I checked. The other was 6.4 but I forget to ph the water before I put it in and knew it. But was close enough for me. I have been only using chemical stuff so far and that might have helped keep it consistant I don't know. But added some organic stuff today from Advanced Nutrients, some Mother Earth Grow Tea. Sould have used the bloom since I started flowering but don't have any yet. But just got off E-bay and got some. I like their stuff a lot but had stopped using it when I had a major problem. Come to find out that as usual the problem was me. I had put molasses in the water and just about killed a plant that I was playing with. I know better now. I have been using General Hydroponics stuff since then with good luck. I will probably use the GH nutes with the AN bloom tea to try to keep it simple. I use the GH at full strengh as per the chart. Advanced Nutrients is made for growing the plants we love, not for tomato's. IMO you should add more nutes, At least 500-600 I would think for their age. Check on their chart an see what they say and do 1/2 maybe and if all goes well go to 3/4 after a week. And then just take it from their. Their chart showes 1100-1200 ppm for your plants at about their age. But cut it back some if it makes you feel safer. Took my two hydro out today and got some pics for you. The only problem I see is the water is to cold but they are looking just fine so I'm not going to do anything about it. The cold nights are whats doing it but that will change soon enough.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 7, 2009)

Check out these:
http://www.advancednutrients.com/ This stuff is made to grow the plants we love as they say.
And these:
http://www.generalhydroponics.com/


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 7, 2009)

I set up my CFL's again since the 2 that are in flower are not done and I wanted to get these going. Their clones of one that is in flower. That is where my 400 HPS is. when they finish These will go in there. There are 9 42 watt soft white and 2 26 watt daylight.


----------



## DrGreen007 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice Grow Mate


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 9, 2009)

Docgreen07: Thanks dude.. keep checking back

HashLover420forLife: Dude is that a picture of your mother plant? She looks really sweet and bushy, that must have some massive watts shining on it. yah i check my pH meter quiet frequently because its always giving the wrong pH read out. I gotta adjust it probably every day or every other day. Its junk dude!!! I might try those aquarium drop test type to measure my pH

Here is an update: I added 2 teaspoons of grow big hydro into my res this morning... it brought my ppm from 420 up to 475 ruffly... ill check my pH in a little while

DUDE my ppm meter read 420 yesterday so i had the ol lady take a picture of it 

Here are some pic of the plants yesterday... ohhh yah uhhh my leaves are starting to boat a little bit... is that from high humidity? Theres no new spotting or nute burn showing up

I switched the lights to 18hours on and 6 hours off so that i can switch to flower mode later this week


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 9, 2009)

update: i adjusted my pH from 6.5 to 5.8 also i added some britta water and my ppm is around 525


----------



## robotninja (Feb 9, 2009)

Ya, you top right is defiantly your Super Silver Haze, has the huge fan leaves too.

Plants looking good, maturing fast, already got 7-9 bladed leaves. Nice root mass too, keep it up.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 9, 2009)

half of the leaves are 7 bladed and a quarter are 9 bladed and even some more are 10 bladed  ... im curious to what the 10th blade is... 

well i just added 3 teaspoons of foxfarm grow big hydro which raised my ppm p from 525 to 625



robotninja said:


> Ya, you top right is defiantly your Super Silver Haze, has the huge fan leaves too.
> 
> Plants looking good, maturing fast, already got 7-9 bladed leaves. Nice root mass too, keep it up.


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 9, 2009)

Why did you choose to have four 8 plants and then switch to six when u messed up the other lid ?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking good man. Meter reading 420. A sigh of good things to come? I think so. No that is not my mother plant. I keep my mother in soil to help slow down growth. Those are 2 clones of one that I have in flower. Quite a bit of pruning but no massive watts on them. In my small veg box they had 2, 42 watt cfl's mostly. Put into flower with 9 42's almost two weeks ago and bumped up the nutes. Waiting for the 2 in flower to finish so I can put them in there. They have been filling out like crazy. I just give them what the General Hydroponics chart call for and don't check ppm. I see if I can find before and after pics for you. Those are the only two in hydro right now except for the clones I'm starting. No ppm meter and hardly check my ph so far. I've got some organic stuff coming and when I add that I will maybe check more often at least to start. Up until now I have had no problem with ph. The leaves boating may be a magnesium deficiency. Maybe, It's the only one I know of that does that. Read it here:https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=37. And take a look at the pics, they show it much farther along. Seen to me your ppm is still to low, and might be why it's like that. But I could not say for sure. Check the Foxfarm schedule to see what it say's for your time line. I use the GH but give them full dose of what it calls for and you can see how they are doing. IMO, I would up the ppm . I have used the ph testing stuff from GH and it was pretty good for that kind of stuff. It's the drop type like you said.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 9, 2009)

Also, do you know what your humidity is? do you have a meter?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's where they were vegging. The ones on the far right. Even giving them minimal nutes they still had a few hair cuts before they came out.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 9, 2009)

because a few plants died on me



coopdevillan said:


> Why did you choose to have four 8 plants and then switch to six when u messed up the other lid ?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just a friendly update.... damn they are growing faster then hell... the back two super silver haze are already nearly 12 inches tall now.... front one is a blueberry thats 6 inches tall...

The curing leafs arent curling near as much anymore... i think it was simply from high humidity.. i do have a temp/humidity monitor in my grow room... i used to keep it directly under the light and right next to the plants but it would read 130 degrees F ... lol... there was no way in hell that the grow room was getting even remotley that hot.. i think the light was just throwing it off...my humidity has been getting higher lately because of the warm weather.. its around 50% humidity

well i went out and bought a humidity dome to prepare for any upcoming grow... not sure if i will clone or just grow from seeds... u wukk be pondering about this for a while... if i had a bigger place i would keep a mother but I do live in public housing (didnt realize the reprucusions when i moved in here) so i should keep my grow to a very minimal... i will most deffiently be moving when my lease is up... prob go to the country side and stay outta the school zones and public housing... someone can get 10 years to life for growing weed in public housing.....shit thats retarded...

Dude.. my grow looks a lot better when i throw a CFL above the grow before i snap a picture... damn hps light puts a weird tint in the color

These pictures (except the first one) are the REAL colors of the plants


----------



## DukeOfBellSt (Feb 10, 2009)

those look totally ace dude, the blueberry looks so cool. i'm growing ice at the moment, i'd quiet like to try a blue strain next.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 10, 2009)

dude that blueberry is one short THICK plant... its got tons and tons of stems inside of stems in the middle of the plant... im hoping it grows one big ass cola




DukeOfBellSt said:


> those look totally ace dude, the blueberry looks so cool. i'm growing ice at the moment, i'd quiet like to try a blue strain next.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 10, 2009)

Plants are looking great man. 50% is not high, just on the high side. But maybe you meant it was higher before? I still don't think it was the humidity though. When growing outside in the southeast it would get much higher than that with no problems. They could just be liking those new nutes you got them. Anyway, great work. they are really coming along very nice. Good to see things going good for you. Get a place in the country and you can have a couple outside also.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 11, 2009)

How has your ph been doing with the new nutes?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dude.. using the distilled water along with the foxfarm hydro grow big has been successful. These bad boys are loving these nutes and water. I literally have been getting a tape measure out and takeing down notes on each plant. In the last 24 hours these plants have grown 1.5 inches taller 

My pH is around 6.2 and does not fluctuate near as much. My ppms around 700 and has been droping over the past few days along with my water levels droping... good signs 



Hash Lover said:


> How has your ph been doing with the new nutes?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 11, 2009)

dude... im most defiantly putting this into flowering mode ASAP... but first i gotta find out how to keep these plants from growing into each other... should i lollipop these bad boys or top them, string them up and pull them apart??


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 11, 2009)

I was informed that i should take my plants and tie some rope to the tops of them and pull them towards the ground. Doing this would expose the main trunk of the plant so that more bud will grow there and not be hidden under all the damn leaves... What do you guys think?


----------



## roll420 (Feb 11, 2009)

looking good greenearth!! Those roots are long as sht!!


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 11, 2009)

Ya man, using the right stuff can make the difference. I've been using the General Hydroponics stuff on these. And they have been doing great. Checked the ph last night and it has been a few day's since last checked. It was 6.0 and water was down about 3/4 gal. I don't have a meter so I cant check ppm but I don't care really since they are doing just fine. I do want to get one soon though so I can know what it is. But since I could not check I didn't want to give them anymore at full strength but wanted to give them something. So I did low dose of "Cha Ching" 1/4 tsp in a gallon (it's on the foxfarm chart). And when I checked toe ph on the mix it was 6.1 with no adjusting. That was great right where I wanted it. And what more I needed I just topped off with distilled. I got some pics last night when checking and such. Mine are growing like crazy too since I put them in flower und bumped up the nutes. I was keeping them at a low dose to try to keep them from growing to fast since I was hoping to have my flower box free by now. But the two in there are not quite ready yet. No amber trics yet and the buds are still getting fatter. I need to build more space for flowering.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 11, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I was informed that i should take my plants and tie some rope to the tops of them and pull them towards the ground. Doing this would expose the main trunk of the plant so that more bud will grow there and not be hidden under all the damn leaves... What do you guys think?


That probably would be a good way for you now since you want to get some as soon as possible. But you can use string, you don't need rope. Get some soft cotton maybe. Maybe just try to pull them apart as best as you can away from each other. And if you brake a branch when you are doing it (I'm speaking from experience here) just tie it back together as best as you can and close the wound. Duct tape works great. It will keep going like nothing happened. Like they said it is a good way to expose the lower branches to a lot more light and you should get more bud from it. I did that on my last outside grow. But mostly just to bend them over because they were getting tall, 6 foot plus and still growing and wanted to try to make them look less like pot plants in case a plane want over. In North Carolina where I was then they had planes flying around looking for them. But mostly big grows not some little thing like mine. I like to top and prune since I have the time and seems to give me a nice bunch all bud all near the top of the plant. And then I don't have to bother tying them down. Even though I was going to at one point and then decided not to. I've seen the lollipop thing but am not sure if you get more weight or just one big bud.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's a couple of the two I have in flower. You can see all the bud at the top. I am curious to check the weight of them when they are done. Looks like almost 1/2 the plant weight will be bud. Lots of little bud all down the middle to. IMO if you have the time to veg longer and prune it helps in more ways than one. Also gives it time to get a bigger and hopefully better root system going also. A bigger, better root system will make bigger, better buds I hear.


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 11, 2009)

green earth your plants are looking great


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 11, 2009)

This is what I would like to do to my plant... so long as my light can penetrate the plant(s).... I would like to veg longer but I do not want to run out of room in my closet. I hear these plants will get 3 times as big in there flower grow vs. there veg grow. If this is the case and if all 3 plants are females then I will totally run out of room in there. Also i just put the 12/12 cycle tonight. 

So, how much bud do you think I will get out of these three plants? Is there any way to guesstimate this?


EDIT: This is NOT my plant.. its just a nice plant that i would like to replicate.. seems like they get a shit load of bud growing on it


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks guys... keep checking back bros 




josh4321 said:


> green earth your plants are looking great





roll420 said:


> looking good greenearth!! Those roots are long as sht!!


----------



## roll420 (Feb 11, 2009)

omg hashlover those are beautiful!!!!! what kinda lights u got? and is that only 2 plants topped, that your flowering

Yea i think they about double in size during flowering from what i read... maybe an oz per plant, or more hopefully!! 

I wonder what the max is someones got out of a 150hps???


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 11, 2009)

If you want to veg longer you can prune them some. I cut one of mine back right when I put it in flower and it still doubled in size. A sativa strain can grow up to 3 times the size when put into flower. Where an indica they say about 1 1/2 times. But it all depends on the strain, hybrid's and all that. And growing conditions as well.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 11, 2009)

All your answers are here. Read the whole thing though.
http://cannabis.com/growing/gettingstarted-How_much_will_I_yield.html
Ya, I know I spelled yield wrong.


----------



## roll420 (Feb 11, 2009)

some good info there!


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 11, 2009)

good shit lollipop



Hash Lover said:


> All your answers are here. Read the whole thing though.
> http://cannabis.com/growing/gettingstarted-How_much_will_I_yield.html
> Ya, I know I spelled yield wrong.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 12, 2009)

Ya, I like the last paragraph.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ive had a very sucessfull 30 days of veg. Last night I set the timer for the 12/12 mode and it seems that the plants grew an inch over night. My pH is around 6.3 and my PPM's are around 850. So far so good

EDIT: I have not pruned these bad boys but i did tie them over. Im not sure if im doing this right thou. My light is not shining on the tops of the plants... am i doing this right?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 12, 2009)

roll420 said:


> omg hashlover those are beautiful!!!!! what kinda lights u got? and is that only 2 plants topped, that your flowering
> 
> Yea i think they about double in size during flowering from what i read... maybe an oz per plant, or more hopefully!!
> 
> I wonder what the max is someones got out of a 150hps???


Hey 420, Thanks. Flowering these two with a 400 hps in a box a little over 2x2. A little to much light for the size but I did not plan to use it in there when I built the box. A new bigger box is coming. And yes that is two plants topped and pruned some more also. I'm hoping for 4 oz per plant when done. Not bad for a 2x2 box. A friend of mine thinks I will have more than that. I sure would be happy with a 1/2 pound. You could probably do more than than 1 oz per plant.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 12, 2009)

dude my grow looks like it has one big spreading vagina lol

well im thinking about toping these back two plants... hmm


----------



## robotninja (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, those plants look really healthy, the stems are like trunks! Your gonna have alot of problems keeping the SSH down to a reasonable height with that shorter indica.

I'm topping my SSH plants that are over 1 foot tall and gonna veg for another week or two depending on how long it takes em to recover from the top. Should keep my canopy height more even level and hey, more main cola's are never a bad thing 

Great looking plants though, cheers! At this rate you will finish a few weeks before me.


----------



## robotninja (Feb 12, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> dude my grow looks like it has one big spreading vagina lol
> 
> well im thinking about toping these back two plants... hmm


Yeah, just be careful. Once you start 12/12 flowering, it's advised not to stress the plant any more than necessary. Topping should be done in veg under 18/6. The extra stress in flowering can cause problems (maybe go Hermie on you).


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 12, 2009)

Your plants really have grown dude. Your tie looks good but looks like if your light was a little higher it would help hit those tops better. But that is where what you have on the walls can make a difference also. When you can I would put mylar on them instead. You will get more light back to the plants. What is your temp at the top of the plants? It's ok if you let them grow into one big bush. for your space it probably be good for your harvest.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 12, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> dude my grow looks like it has one big spreading vagina lol
> 
> well im thinking about toping these back two plants... hmm


Still early in flower, would not hurt to top them now. I did with one of mine because I thought it might get to big and it did great. That will get the lower branches growing more and put out bigger buds too.


----------



## nasd90 (Feb 12, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Ive had a very sucessfull 30 days of veg. Last night I set the timer for the 12/12 mode and it seems that the plants grew an inch over night. My pH is around 6.3 and my PPM's are around 850. So far so good
> 
> EDIT: I have not pruned these bad boys but i did tie them over. Im not sure if im doing this right thou. My light is not shining on the tops of the plants... am i doing this right?



Looks good... I hope they swell. I like that light, very cool man. Good luck!!


----------



## robotninja (Feb 12, 2009)

SSH is already a 11 week finisher, if you top in flowering you may add a week or two to that. Plant has to recover from being topped and that takes time/energy. Just don't be surprised if you end up waiting alil longer for them to finish.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 12, 2009)

Robotninja: Last night was the first night that i flowered and today is when i started to tie them over. I would hate to get hermies man.. i would rather get all females  ... 

Has Lover: My temps/ humidity is around 85F/54 when the door is closed for several hours but 70/35 when the door is open. If i let these SSH bush out anymore then I think they might over power my tiny Blueberry bush. IDK i wont do much of anything to these badboys for a while now. Maybe ill just leave them as is ... but i will raise the light up a few notches...




robotninja said:


> Yeah, just be careful. Once you start 12/12 flowering, it's advised not to stress the plant any more than necessary. Topping should be done in veg under 18/6. The extra stress in flowering can cause problems (maybe go Hermie on you).





Hash Lover said:


> Your plants really have grown dude. Your tie looks good but looks like if your light was a little higher it would help hit those tops better. But that is where what you have on the walls can make a difference also. When you can I would put mylar on them instead. You will get more light back to the plants. What is your temp at the top of the plants? It's ok if you let them grow into one big bush. for your space it probably be good for your harvest.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hash Lover: I think that is what I am going for. Maybe leave these ropes exactly like they are, top the plants, and let the branches grow towards the light. If this will make me have many tops and bigger buds then this is exactly what im going for....

Nasda90: Thanks bro.. keep checkin back

Robotninja: So SSH is a 11 week crop? Thats good news bro!!! I dont want these to grow any longer then they need to... im ready for some bud man. I can wait a extra week or two if it gives me more bud.




Hash Lover said:


> Still early in flower, would not hurt to top them now. I did with one of mine because I thought it might get to big and it did great. That will get the lower branches growing more and put out bigger buds too.





nasd90 said:


> Looks good... I hope they swell. I like that light, very cool man. Good luck!!





robotninja said:


> SSH is already a 11 week finisher, if you top in flowering you may add a week or two to that. Plant has to recover from being topped and that takes time/energy. Just don't be surprised if you end up waiting alil longer for them to finish.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 12, 2009)

I think he means 11 weeks of flower. Would that be right Robo?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 12, 2009)

11 weeks of flower only? Not including veg... holy shit



Hash Lover said:


> I think he means 11 weeks of flower. Would that be right Robo?


----------



## robotninja (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah man, SSH is like 75% Sativa I believe, 11 Week finishing time (thats just flowering!)

I will probably go for a 8-9 week finisher after a couple rounds with the SSH. Theirs a reason you don't see much SSH going round, 52.17 weeks in a year, an 8 week finisher gives you 6.5 harvest a year. SSH will only give you 4.7 harvests


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 12, 2009)

yah, im totally with you on the impatience thing... my blueberry better not take that long to flower man



robotninja said:


> yeah man, SSH is like 75% Sativa I believe, 11 Week finishing time (thats just flowering!)
> 
> I will probably go for a 8-9 week finisher after a couple rounds with the SSH. 11 weeks is really long for someone like me who is impatient.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 12, 2009)

There are some good hybrids out there if you don't want a pure indica where you can get the quicker finish. Mine are 10-11 weeks now and not quite done. No amber trics yet that I can find. Too long for me also. I don't know what they are exactly. The were the free one's I got with an order and they didn't say.


----------



## roll420 (Feb 12, 2009)

looks real nice greenearth!!! they really took off!! cant wait to see how much weight u get!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 12, 2009)

I will be totally satisfied with a dry ounce 



roll420 said:


> looks real nice greenearth!!! they really took off!! cant wait to see how much weight u get!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

I know this was posted a long time ago...but if the stem was black on the bottom, it could be damping off disease,which is a fungus.If you were growing in soil, I'd suggest a sprinkle of cinnamon on the soil, as it is a natural fungicide.


greenearth5 said:


> I came home to find one of my plants were fallin all the way over and laying on the rockwool... it feels really weak and flimbsy .... my temp was 84 degrees.. i also noticed that the bottom part of the stem was very scrawny in comparison to the top part of the stem... so i moved the light up another 2 inches in hopes that the plant will grow taller and towards the light
> 
> Any sugestions?
> 
> EDIT: the plant is only 1 cm tall and already has fan leafs.. i have no control over the pH now.. also I have had the lights on for 24/7 ... could either of these cause the plant to sag.... FYI not all the plants are like this but only the one plant


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it was a simple case of having a high pH and therefore having nute lock.... they died on me already... i have only the 3 plants remaining



Stoney McFried said:


> I know this was posted a long time ago...but if the stem was black on the bottom, it could be damping off disease,which is a fungus.If you were growing in soil, I'd suggest a sprinkle of cinnamon on the soil, as it is a natural fungicide.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sure you're right, I don't grow hydro, but when I tried to grow pot in my teens my seedlings died like that,so I was just giving you a heads up!I don't know for sure if you can get damping off with hydro, but I don't see why not.


greenearth5 said:


> I think it was a simple case of having a high pH and therefore having nute lock.... they died on me already... i have only the 3 plants remaining


----------



## roll420 (Feb 13, 2009)

greenearth: did you start with 6 total plants?

I got 6 babies, just some seeds outta good dope and their doing real good 10 days old now and the roots from 3 of them just hit the water today. There was no root when i went to bed last night, woke up the morning or really afternoon, there was 3'' root in the water!!!! so exciting!!! the foxfarm nutes seem to be working im at 400ppm and 6.1ph.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 13, 2009)

Everything sounds good for you.. you should bump your ppm up 20 ppms so you can have 420 ppm ... look at my pic below

\


roll420 said:


> greenearth: did you start with 6 total plants?
> 
> I got 6 babies, just some seeds outta good dope and their doing real good 10 days old now and the roots from 3 of them just hit the water today. There was no root when i went to bed last night, woke up the morning or really afternoon, there was 3'' root in the water!!!! so exciting!!! the foxfarm nutes seem to be working im at 400ppm and 6.1ph.


----------



## roll420 (Feb 13, 2009)

hahaha thats funny, i should have, but maybe next time!!!! i bet they really take off at 420!!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh they layed around for a day or two and then they just started growing faster then shit...


----------



## sgr42o (Feb 13, 2009)

Excellent job so far man. I'm getting the same HPS light anyday now for my two flowering WW's.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dude im planning on getting some feminized white widow sometime soon... any suggestions on seed banks or should i just look untill i find something i like?



sgr42o said:


> Excellent job so far man. I'm getting the same HPS light anyday now for my two flowering WW's.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 13, 2009)

Check out this thread.http://boards.cannabis.com/basic-growing/155744-seed-banks-good-bad.html


----------



## sgr42o (Feb 14, 2009)

greenearth5, I got mine from seedboutique although they have a checkered reputation here. They've always delivered, even when I sent $140 cash, so I can't complain. They never answer emails though and the last order took them over a week to ship despite paying by CC.

My Fem'd WW's are from Greenhouse seeds. I was under the assumption they were the original white widow but a lot of people say otherwise. Given I've only grown two other strains but WW's definitely show you just how beautiful weed can be. It looks like there's a dusting of snow on the leaves.. even on some big fan leaves! I'd definitely recommend them. They are crazy cheap at SB but if you can afford the extra dough I'd go to attitude simply because of their great reputation around here.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 14, 2009)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST STOOOOOPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that sounds bad man.. thank fucking god i dont live around there



sgr42o said:


> greenearth5, I got mine from seedboutique although they have a checkered reputation here. They've always delivered, even when I sent $140 cash, so I can't complain. They never answer emails though and the last order took them over a week to ship despite paying by CC.
> 
> J
> 
> My Fem'd WW's are from Greenhouse seeds. I was under the assumption they were the original white widow but a lot of people say otherwise. Given I've only grown two other strains but WW's definitely show you just how beautiful weed can be. It looks like there's a dusting of snow on the leaves.. even on some big fan leaves! I'd definitely recommend them. They are crazy cheap at SB but if you can afford the extra dough I'd go to attitude simply because of their great reputation around here.


----------



## sgr42o (Feb 14, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST STOOOOOPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that sounds bad man.. thank fucking god i dont live around there


Perhaps I'm just high but I don't understand... live around where?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 14, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST STOOOOOPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that sounds bad man.. thank fucking god i dont live around there


What sounds bad????


----------



## nasd90 (Feb 14, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST STOOOOOPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that sounds bad man.. thank fucking god i dont live around there




I think it's time to put the pipe down... 
"Step away from the pipe." (In my best Pump Fiction pawn shop owner voice)


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 14, 2009)

sorry guys, i got wasted last night off some german beer and i dont actually know what i was trying to say either or if i even wrote that ... im stickin to the weed for a while .. yahhh 



sgr42o said:


> Perhaps I'm just high but I don't understand... live around where?





Hash Lover said:


> What sounds bad????





nasd90 said:


> I think it's time to put the pipe down...
> "Step away from the pipe." (In my best Pump Fiction pawn shop owner voice)


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 14, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> sorry guys, i got wasted last night off some german beer and i dont actually know what i was trying to say either or if i even wrote that ... im stickin to the weed for a while .. yahhh


Good idea


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well they got there res changed. I added 5 gallons of distilled water, foxfarm nutes, and ph up. 

FYI: i found out that you can smoke the tops of the plant and get high  i never would have believed it untill i tried it  but some tops will get you high when others wont... maybe that means one plant is female and one is male?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just an update.. some of the younger plant leafs are starting to curl underwards... any recomendations on ways to fix this?


----------



## robotninja (Feb 19, 2009)

When leaves curl downward, or *droop* like that it usually means over watering, but your doing DWC so maybe you should get another air stone? Too much H2O and not enough O2 is my guess...

And ur plants have come a long way from the shaky beginnings! Can't believe how fast they are growing, I need to get better Veg lighting. Mine are not maturing as fast as yours


----------



## kinghash (Feb 19, 2009)

they have come on a lot, congrats


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 19, 2009)

Your plants really have grown. Looking good for the most part. Not sure about that leaf curl. Almost looks like an over watered look. What do you have for an air pump? How many gal tank is it for? Maybe check your air stone and make sure it is not getting clogged. One of mine was getting cloged and not putting out many bubble's. But the plant was ok.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks guys..... 

I did a res change a few days back and i left the plants out of the water for a good hour, so maybe they got to much oxygen then. I put in 5 gallons of distilled water and added 900 PPM worth of nutes and pH + ... pH was at 5.8 or so... They have drank probably a half gallon of water in the past few days alone. Last time i checked both of my air stones are working properly but ill double check on all of this as soon as they wake up in the morning... 




Hash Lover said:


> Your plants really have grown. Looking good for the most part. Not sure about that leaf curl. Almost looks like an over watered look. What do you have for an air pump? How many gal tank is it for? Maybe check your air stone and make sure it is not getting clogged. One of mine was getting cloged and not putting out many bubble's. But the plant was ok.





kinghash said:


> they have come on a lot, congrats





robotninja said:


> When leaves curl downward, or *droop* like that it usually means over watering, but your doing DWC so maybe you should get another air stone? Too much H2O and not enough O2 is my guess...
> 
> And ur plants have come a long way from the shaky beginnings! Can't believe how fast they are growing, I need to get better Veg lighting. Mine are not maturing as fast as yours


----------



## DukeOfBellSt (Feb 20, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Just an update.. some of the younger plant leafs are starting to curl underwards... any recomendations on ways to fix this?



Dude they're huge. can't belive how big they are now. The blueberry looks like its streatching out a bit more, so tastey


----------



## an0dyne (Feb 20, 2009)

looking good man, i hope my swiss bliss and blue cheese turn out lookin like that


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks guys.. i think these back two super silver haze plants are trying to kill off my blueberry by hogging all of the light... i pull 1 or 2 tops off of them everyday so that it will stunt there growth....im hoping they dont get any taller



an0dyne said:


> looking good man, i hope my swiss bliss and blue cheese turn out lookin like that





DukeOfBellSt said:


> Dude they're huge. can't belive how big they are now. The blueberry looks like its streatching out a bit more, so tastey


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 20, 2009)

They will get taller. It can be quite a bit.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 20, 2009)

The back one on the left is already 21 inches tall... the one on the right is around 20... and the short blueberry bush is around 14inches...  ... im hoping that they will show there sexy shortly so that i can weed out the male and give the female(s) more damn room to have some hot lesbian action


----------



## roll420 (Feb 20, 2009)

looking real nice!!! what do the roots look like??huge?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 21, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> the back one on the left is already 21 inches tall... The one on the right is around 20... And the short blueberry bush is around 14inches...  ... Im hoping that they will show there sexy shortly so that i can weed out the male and give the female(s) more damn room to have some hot lesbian action


gigity gig!!


----------



## robotninja (Feb 21, 2009)

Are you gonna lst the SSH plants? Might help the blueberry out


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 21, 2009)

what is lst?



robotninja said:


> Are you gonna lst the SSH plants? Might help the blueberry out


----------



## robotninja (Feb 21, 2009)

Low Strength Training, or in short, you tie or use weights to keep height down.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 21, 2009)

i tried doing that for a week and it didnt hold it down much so i cut the rope and let them grow tall again.... i would like to do something to the back two super silver haze plants that would keep them from growing any taller....



robotninja said:


> Low Strength Training, or in short, you tie or use weights to keep height down.


----------



## minch1839 (Feb 21, 2009)

getting ready to start my first grow. these plants are going to be big. can't wait to see the results.


----------



## roll420 (Feb 21, 2009)

hey greenearth, do they smell real strong? You dont have any kind of carbon filter do ya? Im kinda worried mine are gunna make the palce smell sooooo good, ill have to put together some kinda filter.

Right now i have a fan blowing in from the bottom of my cabinet and keep the door cracked, temps stay 78 to 80 with lights on. and drop to around 71 w/ lights off. if it starts to smell to good im gunna have to seal it up.......


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 21, 2009)

if you seal it up then make sure you put some ventelation in there.. yes i am starting to smell it but luckly my roomie is cool with it.. but i will need to put soem type of carbon filter up there so that the smell does not linger into the hallways 



roll420 said:


> hey greenearth, do they smell real strong? You dont have any kind of carbon filter do ya? Im kinda worried mine are gunna make the palce smell sooooo good, ill have to put together some kinda filter.
> 
> Right now i have a fan blowing in from the bottom of my cabinet and keep the door cracked, temps stay 78 to 80 with lights on. and drop to around 71 w/ lights off. if it starts to smell to good im gunna have to seal it up.......


----------



## roll420 (Feb 21, 2009)

yea im looking at exhaust fans right now, was thinkin about just punchin a hole in the house and put a dryer vent on but the neighbors, on that side, are ignorant fcks. So now im gunna just put and exhaust fan in the top of my box and build a carbon filter or buy one. dump it to the other side of the basement.

And yea my girl dont mind the smell at all, she smokes like a chimney!!! its just when we have people over, which is not that often, dont want anyone to see or smell anything!!!


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 21, 2009)

You can make a filter and use kitty litter. It works great. I use Fresh Step Crystals myself. We have a very small house and you can't smell it outside the closet.


----------



## roll420 (Feb 21, 2009)

> You can make a filter and use kitty litter. It works great. I use Fresh Step Crystals myself. We have a very small house and you can't smell it outside the closet.


That sounds like a great idea, what size filter did u make and what kinda exhaust fan u got? Any info on how you made it would be awesome!!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 21, 2009)

here is an update..... these pic was taken today


----------



## roll420 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice, your leaf is twice as long as my plants are tall!! O yea and nothin like a little girl on girl action huh!! hahaha


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 21, 2009)

DUDE.. do you have any info on how to build that kitty litter filter?



roll420 said:


> That sounds like a great idea, what size filter did u make and what kinda exhaust fan u got? Any info on how you made it would be awesome!!!!





Hash Lover said:


> You can make a filter and use kitty litter. It works great. I use Fresh Step Crystals myself. We have a very small house and you can't smell it outside the closet.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 21, 2009)

Just couldn't wait for that action huh? Ya I do. I'll post some tomorrow.


----------



## kinghash (Feb 22, 2009)

nice pics  oh and the plant looks good too


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 22, 2009)

I did one kinda like this, but used PVC for the outer parts. It made it a little bigger which made the filter a little thicker. But mostly so my diy fan could bolt to it.
http://boards.cannabis.com/growroom-setup/90173-how-carbon-filter.html
I used this for a fan. and used a toilet flange to bolt the fan to it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270344138142.
Works great. Just remember, the slower the air passes through the filter the better it will clean.
A 120mm computer fan will bolt to a toilet flange, some sizes don't even need to be drilled.


----------



## MaBud (Feb 22, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I came home to find one of my plants were fallin all the way over and laying on the rockwool... it feels really weak and flimbsy .... my temp was 84 degrees.. i also noticed that the bottom part of the stem was very scrawny in comparison to the top part of the stem... so i moved the light up another 2 inches in hopes that the plant will grow taller and towards the light
> 
> Any sugestions?
> 
> EDIT: the plant is only 1 cm tall and already has fan leafs.. i have no control over the pH now.. also I have had the lights on for 24/7 ... could either of these cause the plant to sag.... FYI not all the plants are like this but only the one plant


Moving the light away will just make the stem weaker. move light closer-keeping an eye out on temps, and cut to 18 hrs.
And you do have ph control. First your water/nuets. Then you can always check your soil.

*** sorry... I'm baked and did not realize I was looking at an older post.....


----------



## roll420 (Feb 22, 2009)

MaBud said:


> Moving the light away will just make the stem weaker. move light closer-keeping an eye out on temps, and cut to 18 hrs.
> And you do have ph control. First your water/nuets. Then you can always check your soil.
> 
> *** sorry... I'm baked and did not realize I was looking at an older post.....


 hahahah

Hashlover, that sounds real good, but i wish i could see the pics!! im not a member of that site and reg. is closed.

Are those pc fans loud?? I have a small one from my old pc and it seems to be noisy, maybe with some duct work, it might be quieter?

Ive been looking at the s&p duct fans, kinda pricey but suposed to be real quiet!

http://www.hvacquick.com/spfnconfig.php?fm=TD&PHPSESSID=tof8o6koc5ma0d8kv8dbfbruk1

A buddy of mine just ordered a 6'' one and im gunna hook it up for him. Cant wait to see how it works!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 23, 2009)

just a friendly update... i added another gallon of distilled and bumped the nutes from 750 up to 1grand... roots are 24 inches long... just as long as the plant is tall and they are lookin good....im still having problems with my leaves boating up and drying out.. im thinking this could be because the light is not good enough to penetrate to those bottom leaves...but then again its only effecting the newly grown leaves near the bottom of the plants


----------



## DukeOfBellSt (Feb 23, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> just a friendly update... i added another gallon of distilled and bumped the nutes from 750 up to 1grand... roots are 24 inches long... just as long as the plant is tall and they are lookin good....im still having problems with my leaves boating up and drying out.. im thinking this could be because the light is not good enough to penetrate to those bottom leaves...but then again its only effecting the newly grown leaves near the bottom of the plants



As always looking great bud. I have noticed that they seem to have just streached since flowering, i hope mine do the same. 

Are you tieing them or staking them to try and get them to fill out your closet?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 23, 2009)

i started off tieing them down but that didnt work out to welll so i untied them a week ago and they straightend up some... they are now more than 2 feet tall 




DukeOfBellSt said:


> As always looking great bud. I have noticed that they seem to have just streached since flowering, i hope mine do the same.
> 
> Are you tieing them or staking them to try and get them to fill out your closet?


----------



## DukeOfBellSt (Feb 23, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i started off tieing them down but that didnt work out to welll so i untied them a week ago and they straightend up some... they are now more than 2 feet tall


sweet, i think i'll wait a while before deciding on tieing them or not.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 23, 2009)

Roots look great man. Though we probably could get a better idea of how they really look if you had your friend hold them up for you, haha. That's the problem with a smaller light, the usable light does not travel as far as a higher watt light. Do you have a light meter? With a 150 watt (that's what you have right?) You would do better to keep the plants much shorted and have more plants per Sq. ft. I think you would get a much better yield in the end.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 23, 2009)

lol yah my ol lady would look good holding them roots and they would show up good on her black body lol... i do have a 150W HPS but no light meter yet.. i would prefer to have shorter plants but there is no way that i can keep these two super silver haze short... ive been toping every single branch i can see and then smokin the tops.. prob close to 20 tops now....thats the only thing that i can see that can keep it short



Hash Lover said:


> Roots look great man. Though we probably could get a better idea of how they really look if you had your friend hold them up for you, haha. That's the problem with a smaller light, the usable light does not travel as far as a higher watt light. Do you have a light meter? With a 150 watt (that's what you have right?) You would do better to keep the plants much shorted and have more plants per Sq. ft. I think you would get a much better yield in the end.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 23, 2009)

Geenearth and 420, I'll try to copy and paste for you.
Pic 1- Here are all the supplies you need for this 4" carbon scrubber. 
Attached Thumbnails Pic 1- Here are all the supplies you need for this 4" carbon scrubber. 
Attached Thumbnails Pic 1- Here are all the supplies you need for this 4" carbon scrubber. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 23, 2009)

Join Date: Aug-07-2006
Posts: 730 




















First thing to build is the inner chamber.

pic1 - supplies: 
6"-4" reducer
4" cap
2 - 4.5" screw fasteners
10" length of Heavy duty chicken wire 
2 - pannyhose legs

pic2 - Wrap the 10" length of chicken wire around the 4" end cap to form a cylinder. I used a bunch of zip ties to secure the cylinder's shape. 

Pic3 - Slide the pannyhose legs over the cylinder to act as a screen for the carbon.

Pic4 - Secure the end cap on one end of the cylinder with one of the 4.5" screw fasteners.

Pic5 - Secure the 6"-4" reducer to the open end of the cylinder with the other 4.5" screw fastener.

That's it. The inner chamber is done. Set aside we'll need it in a bit. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 23, 2009)

roll420 said:


> hahahah
> 
> Hashlover, that sounds real good, but i wish i could see the pics!! im not a member of that site and reg. is closed.
> 
> ...


The fans are kinda loud until you put them into a duct system. Kinda like the exaust on your car.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 23, 2009)

Join Date: Aug-07-2006
Posts: 730 




















Next to build is the Outer Chamber.

Pic1-Supplies
6" cap
2 - 6.5" screw clamps/fasteners
12" length of Heavy duty chicken wire 
3 - pannyhose legs

pic2 - Wrap the 12" length of chicken wire around the 6" end cap to form a cylinder. I used a bunch of zip ties to secure the cylinder's shape. 

Pic3 - Slide the pannyhose legs over the cylinder to act as a screen for the carbon.

Pic4 - Now you should have all of these parts....almost done






Pic5- Now slide the 6" cylinder over the 6" section of the 6"-4" reducer (and the inner chamber) and secure with a 6.5" screw fastener 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 23, 2009)

Filling with Activated carbon and finishing it.

pic1 - Without the 6" end cap on the bottom, the filter should look like this....notice this space in between the chambers....this is where the activated carbon goes.

pic2 - I used an oil spout with the end cut off to more easily disperse the carbon into the filter. 

pic3 - Here is the filter filled with carbon.

pic4 - Finally put the 6" end cap on the bottom and we're good to go.

Pic5 - Here is the finally product.


Have fun kiddies...post if you have a question









Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 23, 2009)

And to give credit where credit is due, this filter was copied from a thread at Cannabis.com and written by "Bodom Children Of"


----------



## roll420 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep i believe your right



Hash Lover said:


> The fans are kinda loud until you put them into a duct system. Kinda like the exaust on your car.


Im deff going to make one of those filters, but mine dont smell yet........... That sucks the pics dont work, unless im the only one who cant see them?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 23, 2009)

roll420 said:


> Yep i believe your right
> 
> 
> 
> Im deff going to make one of those filters, but mine dont smell yet........... That sucks the pics dont work, unless im the only one who cant see them?


You don't see pics in those posts?? I do but I don't know what to tell you. Anybody else see them or is it just me??? Maybe I should'nt have done all that acid when I was a kid haha.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 23, 2009)

i couldnt see the pictures in the cannabis.com post or this grow journal... im out for a min


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 23, 2009)

Can you get on here and see it?
http://boards.cannabis.com/growroom-setup/90173-how-carbon-filter.html


----------



## roll420 (Feb 23, 2009)

the prob is you must be a member and logged in to see pics, the other prob is--
"Sorry, registration has been disabled by the administrator." Ill get in there sometime...


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 23, 2009)

I though you would be able to see pics in a thread but maybe not in the gallery?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 24, 2009)

roll420 said:


> the prob is you must be a member and logged in to see pics, the other prob is--
> "Sorry, registration has been disabled by the administrator." Ill get in there sometime...


Ya, I am a member. But thought a guest could see thread pics. That sucks, I do like that one the best of the ones I've seen. Now I wish I had stopped to take pics when I built it. I need to change the litter soon and can get pics then. Right now it's in a box up in my attic.


----------



## robotninja (Feb 24, 2009)

I also would like to see these pics, might wanna build one myself


----------



## SikSol (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice grow man, check out mine, also a DWC hydro grow, did 12/12 from seed though and only 2 girls. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/165381-power-skunk-12-12-start.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 24, 2009)

im getting confused on what to look for when im sexing up my plants... so here is a note to myself for future reference

EDIT: i have new petioles growing between the existing petioles and the main stem ... they are growing right where the male ball sack or female petioles should be growing.... is this normal?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 24, 2009)

Have you seen these? Pretty good pics of what to look for. What I have seen come first is the start of a new branch between the stalk and petioles. After the branch starts then the preflower. You can't mistake the female with the 2 white pistils. Pay more attention to the upper part of the plant. At least that is where I have found them first.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/10692-sexing.html
http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/264.htm


----------



## dspec (Feb 24, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> im getting confused on what to look for when im sexing up my plants... so here is a note to myself for future reference
> 
> EDIT: i have new petioles growing between the existing petioles and the main stem ... they are growing right where the male ball sack or female petioles should be growing.... is this normal?



How long into flowering are you? I like your grow. Your light is holding you back though =( have you thought about trying scrog? a 400w and scrogging and you would double-tripple your yeild.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dspec: Thanks, Ive been flowering for 2 weeks or so and Im totally going to upgrade to a 400W sometime but not untill after this grow is thru... You really fuckin hot!!! I have thought about scrogging but i decided to wait untill someone can show me how 

Hashlover: Dude, I havent seen those before but ill study up on them tonight and get back to you.. for now i think i only have new branches forming and nothing showing their sex



dspec said:


> How long into flowering are you? I like your grow. Your light is holding you back though =( have you thought about trying scrog? a 400w and scrogging and you would double-tripple your yeild.





Hash Lover said:


> Have you seen these? Pretty good pics of what to look for. What I have seen come first is the start of a new branch between the stalk and petioles. After the branch starts then the preflower. You can't mistake the female with the 2 white pistils. Pay more attention to the upper part of the plant. At least that is where I have found them first.
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/10692-sexing.html
> http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/264.htm


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 24, 2009)

DUDE!!! i think im smokin the preflowers and not the tops!?!?!?!?


----------



## dspec (Feb 24, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Dspec: Thanks, Ive been flowering for 2 weeks or so and Im totally going to upgrade to a 400W sometime but not untill after this grow is thru... *You really fuckin hot!!!
> *
> Hashlover: Dude, I havent seen those before but ill study up on them tonight and get back to you.. for now i think i only have new branches forming and nothing showing their sex


 Hmm well your growin sativa which are slow pokes anyways...but you Really should be showing lots of preflowers and pistils within the next week or so...if not their manly. 

Haha thats my lady, but il be sure to let her know you approve =P


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 24, 2009)

dude, you all got a cool looking grow... I havent had a chance to read over it yet but ill check it out more later on



dspec said:


> Hmm well your growin sativa which are slow pokes anyways...but you Really should be showing lots of preflowers and pistils within the next week or so...if not their manly.
> 
> Haha thats my lady, but il be sure to let her know you approve =P


----------



## kinghash (Feb 25, 2009)

those plants are really loving what you are doing.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm going to try another way to get you those pics up for you guys. Maybe try to put it into my documents and then post. Any suggestions on how I could do it? Was talking to my buddy at work about it and he gave me a couple ideas to try. That's one of the best parts, we work together and have time to talk about the grow. Makes the day's more fun>


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 25, 2009)

save the picture to your computer... then load the pictures by using the "manage attachments" option when you are posting a reply in the advanced mode 



Hash Lover said:


> I'm going to try another way to get you those pics up for you guys. Maybe try to put it into my documents and then post. Any suggestions on how I could do it? Was talking to my buddy at work about it and he gave me a couple ideas to try. That's one of the best parts, we work together and have time to talk about the grow. Makes the day's more fun>


----------



## growgood (Feb 25, 2009)

how far away do you have your light from your plants


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 25, 2009)

i started off having it either 6 in or closer but as the plants grew into 3 different heights i must have my light above the tallest plant... the tallest and second tallest (both in the back) are 4-6 inches away but the front small one is 1 foot away



growgood said:


> how far away do you have your light from your plants


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll try again. Just a pic. Let me know if you can see it.


----------



## robotninja (Feb 26, 2009)

I can see it, say that looks pretty nifty.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet!!! I'll repost it all tonight.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Let's try this again. I'll do it in separate posts
Pic 1- Here are all the supplies you need for this 4" carbon scrubber.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Join Date: Aug-07-2006
Posts: 730 




















First thing to build is the inner chamber.

pic1 - supplies: 
6"-4" reducer
4" cap
2 - 4.5" screw fasteners
10" length of Heavy duty chicken wire 
2 - pannyhose legs

pic2 - Wrap the 10" length of chicken wire around the 4" end cap to form a cylinder. I used a bunch of zip ties to secure the cylinder's shape. 

Pic3 - Slide the pannyhose legs over the cylinder to act as a screen for the carbon.

Pic4 - Secure the end cap on one end of the cylinder with one of the 4.5" screw fasteners.

Pic5 - Secure the 6"-4" reducer to the open end of the cylinder with the other 4.5" screw fastener.

That's it. The inner chamber is done. Set aside we'll need it in a bit.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Join Date: Aug-07-2006
Posts: 730 




















Next to build is the Outer Chamber.

Pic1-Supplies
6" cap
2 - 6.5" screw clamps/fasteners
12" length of Heavy duty chicken wire 
3 - pannyhose legs

pic2 - Wrap the 12" length of chicken wire around the 6" end cap to form a cylinder. I used a bunch of zip ties to secure the cylinder's shape. 

Pic3 - Slide the pannyhose legs over the cylinder to act as a screen for the carbon.

Pic4 - Now you should have all of these parts....almost done






Pic5- Now slide the 6" cylinder over the 6" section of the 6"-4" reducer (and the inner chamber) and secure with a 6.5" screw fastener


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Filling with Activated carbon and finishing it.

pic1 - Without the 6" end cap on the bottom, the filter should look like this....notice this space in between the chambers....this is where the activated carbon goes.

pic2 - I used an oil spout with the end cut off to more easily disperse the carbon into the filter. 

pic3 - Here is the filter filled with carbon.

pic4 - Finally put the 6" end cap on the bottom and we're good to go.

Pic5 - Here is the finally product.


----------



## DukeOfBellSt (Feb 26, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Filling with Activated carbon and finishing it.
> 
> pic1 - Without the 6" end cap on the bottom, the filter should look like this....notice this space in between the chambers....this is where the activated carbon goes.
> 
> ...


]

Thats brillent, nice cheap alternative.

I'm going to try that for my next grow


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya, this is the best one I've seen for a round type. And to say again I copied this from a thread on cannabis.com site that was done by Bodom Children Of. I did mine with PVC for the out side and made it a 6" take off. It works very well, the PVC also makes the filter material a little thicker and should clean a little more.


----------



## roll420 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hashlover thats just awsome!!! That looks like a factory built filter!!! Im building one soon, so ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## roll420 (Feb 26, 2009)

By the way what kind of carbon, not sure if theres different kinds? Ive heard people getting it from a pets store and how much, roughly, did you use? thanx


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 26, 2009)

alls i know is that it needs to be ACTIVATED CARBON



roll420 said:


> By the way what kind of carbon, not sure if theres different kinds? Ive heard people getting it from a pets store and how much, roughly, did you use? thanx


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

_f you use carbon it would be activated carbon. But that is expensive, probably 50- 60 bucks at least. I researched it _when I did mine and went with Fresh Step Crystals cat litter. About $14 and had a lot left over. Like I said I have it vented from my closet to my living room and you can't smell a thing. Well starting to smell a little but it is time to change it. I read it is good for about ! flowering period and I'm just getting past that. I need to change it soon and will get pics when I do. If you had this filter and a computer fan about 80 cfm you should be able to mount it in your closet and just circulate the air in there and would do very well. Remember the slower the air goes through the filter the better it will clean.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it is time for me to go get a ventilation system!!! I can almost smell my plants when i come in the front door. I think ill go get it today.


----------



## robotninja (Feb 27, 2009)

Sweet, +rep for the kitty litter filter. Gonna build one of these for sure.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 27, 2009)

DUDE!!!!!!! I think my front blueberry bush just showed signs of being a female... maybe anyways.. there are small tiny white strands coming out of the new growth..


----------



## dizwhatitis (Feb 27, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Here are some current pictures of the setup. I have confirmed that at least 2 cubes have root growth out of the bottom. The light is 6 inches away from the plants and i noticed they are bending towards the light. I will be getting another light (maybe 250W HPS/MH dual) before the veg growth is over. Currently I am running the light & air pump 24/7 and will do so for a while. Ill also be getting some sort of filtration device and maybe a cool air hood for the lights.
> 
> I have not added any nutes to it but i did add some pH - before i ever put the plants in the tub. It has a pH of around 7.0 currently and I will be droping that down to 5.8 when i get the necessary equipment. I'll be getting a digital pH and ppm meter, calibration fluid, & some more ph- solution. I used the whole bottle of pH - to bring the pH from 8 to 7.
> 
> ...


 



"I used the whole bottle of pH - to bring the pH from 8 to 7."

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!?!
how big was the bottle?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 27, 2009)

that was some 5 dollar bottle of aquarium ph down from petco



dizwhatitis said:


> "I used the whole bottle of pH - to bring the pH from 8 to 7."
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!?!
> how big was the bottle?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> DUDE!!!!!!! I think my front blueberry bush just showed signs of being a female... maybe anyways.. there are small tiny white strands coming out of the new growth..


Sounds great!! Just be sure not to confuse them with the stipules. The pistils seem to always come in pairs. Once you see them and know what they are you will be able to spot them so easy. So will you be giving out pink cigars?


----------



## dizwhatitis (Feb 27, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I am using plain ordinary tap water... i do not have access to anything else. The pH is probably around 7.0 I do plan on buying a digital pH/ppm/temp device next week. I just raised the light up so that its 9 inches above the top of the plants (used to be 4 in)


 
you had a 150w hps 4 inches from seedlings?
cut ur plants down there probably all males from the stress you give them anyways.. 
not worth the wait and waste of time.


----------



## dizwhatitis (Feb 27, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> It was a small bottle of ph - made for aquariums... prob 8fl oz
> 
> I have never heard of RO before.. ill check into this
> 
> EDIT: I dont know much about PPM but I do know that I should keep it around 1200 when i start feeding them nutes... I guess if i drop my tap water down to 0 ppm then i am able to add more nutes?


 
8 oz is the same as mine.. wtf my shit would be dead in five minutes.. but im working with less than a gallon of water and use ONE FUCKING DROP for up or down and its a huge change.. START OVER


----------



## dizwhatitis (Feb 27, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> You can also use baking soda for ph up, and vinegar for ph down. I use only distilled water and for nutes I use General Hydroponics. I don't have any problems having to keep adjusting my ph. I ph it when I mix The nutes (soil and hydro). I only use about 1/4 tsp or less baking soda to get it where I want it if I need to. Lots of times it is good right after mixing and does not need anything. And don't have to check all week. When I have checked it at the end of the week it has been where it should be. I don't have a big grow so I use about maybe 6 gal a week. I do want to get a filter system though. Robo, I'll have to check out the one at Walmart. I just don't like to use my tap water since it is public water supply. I know I can let it sit but I still don't like the fact that the chlorine was even there. Wish I had some good well water to start with. I don't have a ppm meter yet so I do the first mix and only add plain water if it needs some before changing.


baking soda and vinigar regulates ur Ph for a day maybe two.. then it goes back to what it was..


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dude, you are mis-quoting me... smoke on a bowl and read this thread again  lol



dizwhatitis said:


> 8 oz is the same as mine.. wtf my shit would be dead in five minutes.. but im working with less than a gallon of water and use ONE FUCKING DROP for up or down and its a huge change.. START OVER





dizwhatitis said:


> baking soda and vinigar regulates ur Ph for a day maybe two.. then it goes back to what it was..





dizwhatitis said:


> you had a 150w hps 4 inches from seedlings?
> cut ur plants down there probably all males from the stress you give them anyways..
> not worth the wait and waste of time.





dizwhatitis said:


> "I used the whole bottle of pH - to bring the pH from 8 to 7."
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!?!
> how big was the bottle?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 27, 2009)

How many hairs can there be? Which hairs am I look for?



Hash Lover said:


> Sounds great!! Just be sure not to confuse them with the stipules. The pistils seem to always come in pairs. Once you see them and know what they are you will be able to spot them so easy. So will you be giving out pink cigars?


----------



## kinghash (Feb 27, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> How many hairs can there be? Which hairs am I look for?


look for a white hair coming from the plant not a little lump on a string. you will know when you see it. Give it a few days dont rush you will know when you see it.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

There should be two little white hairs like in the pics I posted. I've always seen 2 coming out of a little pod at the node. Not strait but a little curvy. Are you using a microscope? I don't remember if you had one.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 27, 2009)

no, there are some sort of hairs growing on the plant... its something new that ive never seen before.. and the other plant has ball sack looking deals.. i think its a male..

I took some pictures but my camera allways makes the picture come out blurry



Hash Lover said:


> There should be two little white hairs like in the pics I posted. I've always seen 2 coming out of a little pod at the node. Not strait but a little curvy. Are you using a microscope? I don't remember if you had one.


----------



## dizwhatitis (Feb 27, 2009)

man how am i miss quoting you.. im stoned as shit so no need for weed jokes..
you said u used a whole 8 oz bottole to lower the ph one point. DUMB, no miss quoting.
you also said that u moved ur light up.. from the 4 inch above the plant possition. correct?
also..
what was the other thing?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 27, 2009)

yah dude, the blueberry plant is female 100% sure.. unless its a hermie but it apears straight lesbian to me. I can see two little white hairs coming out of a sack or something. It looks just like the last pic on my last post. The back right plant looks like possible a male. It has nut sacks growing off of a string. the back left one has nothing showing its sex

EDIT: I tried takin some pic by this cam wont take em of something that close



Hash Lover said:


> There should be two little white hairs like in the pics I posted. I've always seen 2 coming out of a little pod at the node. Not strait but a little curvy. Are you using a microscope? I don't remember if you had one.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

I cant tell by the pics, maybe you could try to take some more from the side? Here's one of mine.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

Little nut sacks on a string, male for sure.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 27, 2009)

if i could take this damn auto zoom off of it then i could get a pic


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 27, 2009)

that back right SSH has little sacks growing where the new growth use to grow.. outta the top of the plant in a protective case like a pod... its hard to explain.. instead of bud growing its sacks inside of leaves..



Hash Lover said:


> Little nut sacks on a string, male for sure.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 27, 2009)

How long should i wait to chop it down?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> that back right SSH has little sacks growing where the new growth use to grow.. outta the top of the plant in a protective case like a pod... its hard to explain.. instead of bud growing its sacks inside of leaves..


Sacks inside of leaves sounds like a new branch starting,


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> How long should i wait to chop it down?


Without seeing it that would have to be your call. If you are not sure you should wait. IMO


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 27, 2009)

These sacks are off of the back right SSH plant. They are growing on the stem itself. Away from leaves and new growth.. along with them as well



Hash Lover said:


> Sacks inside of leaves sounds like a new branch starting,


----------



## roll420 (Feb 27, 2009)

lookin good bro, so how many girls u end up with? It sucks to cut it down after taking care of it for so long.........but you just have to! 

Mine


----------



## roll420 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mine are 3wks old now and 4 of 6 have hella roots, and real bushy!!! Two of them are still kinda small. started with low nutes and they started yellowing and stuff so bumped nutes up to 900-1000 and they really took off!!! I would post some pics, but kinda paranoid, everyone else is doin it though??


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 27, 2009)

its cool man... we all know that every photo is not a real marijuana plant... we are just roll playin in here



roll420 said:


> Mine are 3wks old now and 4 of 6 have hella roots, and real bushy!!! Two of them are still kinda small. started with low nutes and they started yellowing and stuff so bumped nutes up to 900-1000 and they really took off!!! I would post some pics, but kinda paranoid, everyone else is doin it though??


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

roll420 said:


> Mine are 3wks old now and 4 of 6 have hella roots, and real bushy!!! Two of them are still kinda small. started with low nutes and they started yellowing and stuff so bumped nutes up to 900-1000 and they really took off!!! I would post some pics, but kinda paranoid, everyone else is doin it though??


Don't worry about posting pics. We'd like to see them.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> These sacks are off of the back right SSH plant. They are growing on the stem itself. Away from leaves and new growth.. along with them as well


I had one myself that was on the main stalk all by itself. The sooner you decide the better it is for the others. You need to start cloning with your next plants. Best to catch them still in veg and take cuttings from it. Then you will be spending your time on known females. It can be quicker too.


----------



## roll420 (Feb 27, 2009)

Not tryin to hijack your journal, but heres a couple pics:

I need to get a bigger container i think..


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice looking plants Roll. start from seed? what kind? Ya, it does look like your going to have to move up fairly soon.


----------



## roll420 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep, they were some "good" bag seed, so its a mystery! put sprouted seeds in rockwool and in the bubbler exactly 3wks ago. First hydro atempt and im likeing alot!!

-foxfarm nutes
-homemade 150hps
-4 spirl florecent
-70to80 degrees and good airflow

Similar to greenearths


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds like a nice set up you have going. Do you have room for expansion?


----------



## roll420 (Feb 27, 2009)

for now i got a 3x3x6 space and im really only looking to have a about 3 or 4 plants at a time. i am getting a 400hps for the next one though. I may build a small vegging box so i can keep things going faster. I mean u always want bigger and better though.......


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

I never seem to have enough room. Always wanting more haha.


----------



## kryptakrOnic (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice statrt bro but u might wanna get sum ventilation in there 2 keep tha temps down nd get those stems to thicken up


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bad news boys... I had a male plant and I just choped it down.. It was the back right Super Silver Haze plant.. I just cut the roots off and placed it on my desk ... ill probably try to make honey out of it and may smoke the new growth on it

I think the other SSH in the back left is male too .. but ill wait a few days before i chop it


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 28, 2009)

21 gun salute man. Makes a nice desktop plant though. The only "Ice" that I got out of ten seeds ended up being a male too. We feel your pain.


----------



## kinghash (Mar 1, 2009)

is that porn i see?!


----------



## roll420 (Mar 1, 2009)

dam that sucks..


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 1, 2009)

I think my other super silver haze plant is also a male  ... i do know for a fact that my blueberry is a girl  .. 

When i bought my 10 blueberry seeds i got 5 free super silver haze... so im not all disapointed that the haze was the boy and the girl was the BB


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 1, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I think my other super silver haze plant is also a male  ... i do know for a fact that my blueberry is a girl  ..
> 
> When i bought my 10 blueberry seeds i got 5 free super silver haze... so im not all disapointed that the haze was the boy and the girl was the BB


Good attitude, always got to be positive and move on. It's never a loss if you learned something. You got to get a mother plant going. Saves a lot of time spent on males if you don't want them. Get a cycle going of only females and you'll have plenty.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 1, 2009)

yah plus im glad that i can take both them SSH out of my grow. Now i can focus on my blueberry which has been the center of my attention since the beginning.

Im considering growiwng some lowriders.. have you ever grown one? This blueberry seems to be a tall version of the lowrider. I read on the forum someplace that they typically get only 12-16 inches tall man. that would work perfectly in my closet


Hash Lover said:


> Good attitude, always got to be positive and move on. It's never a loss if you learned something. You got to get a mother plant going. Saves a lot of time spent on males if you don't want them. Get a cycle going of only females and you'll have plenty.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 1, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> yah plus im glad that i can take both them SSH out of my grow. Now i can focus on my blueberry which has been the center of my attention since the beginning.
> 
> Im considering growiwng some lowriders.. have you ever grown one? This blueberry seems to be a tall version of the lowrider. I read on the forum someplace that they typically get only 12-16 inches tall man. that would work perfectly in my closet


I have not heard of a lowrider. Got a link to it? But that is the way to go. You need a plant that fits your space. Strain and proper pruning is the way to get that. The shorter bushier indica types will give you more yield in the smaller size space. But there are some heavy sative strains that are made to stay short. That was why I picked the Ice strain. Gonna see what this one I have now does and decide if I need to get more seeds. The only ones that I have going are the free one I got when I ordered the Ice.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 1, 2009)

here is a random link i got off the web

http://www.buylowriderseeds.com/


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 1, 2009)

*NEW !! LOWRIDER (LOWRYDER) MARIJUANA SEEDS*

*FROM SEED TO BUD IN ONLY 8 WEEKS!!!!*





New and seasoned cannabis growers consider Lowrider (Ganja Dwarf) as a new cannabis variety that can pave the way for expansion when it comes to the wide range of cannabis breeding possibilities. 
The development of Lowryder (Ganja Dwarf) included a cannabis variety with an inconspicuous form in mind since it grows to a maximum of 12 inches. This cannabis strain can also develop buds straight from seeds in a span of 8 to 9 weeks apart from its low profile form. 
Moreover, Lowrider gets rid of the vegetative growth stage altogether. This is because this new cannabis variety goes from seedlings straight to the flowering phase. That's right - with Lowryder seeds, you plant the seeds, wait for the lowrider seeds to sprout, monitor the growth of its leaves, and have a taste of its potent buds as soon as it develops its flowers. To make a long story sound short and simple - Lowryder is the most concealable cannabis variety that is also the fastest producer of potent buds.
Lowrider doesn't need the usual timer when it comes to monitoring its exposure to daylight and/or artificial lighting. This new cannabis variety can grow from seeds straight to plants with potent buds under 24 hours of exposure to light in a span of 8 to 9 weeks. You can even harvest the same amount of buds even if you expose your Lowryder marijuana plants to 12-18 hours of light on a daily basis. This is good for those breeders who need to allow their indoor growing rooms to cool down every so often.
This means Lowrider is the most manageable cannabis variety in the market. This is because you don't have to extensively monitor and make appropriate changes to the time your Lowryder cannabis plants are exposed to light. Furthermore, you don't need separate growing facilities and flowering rooms for Lowryder marihuana plants to provide you with sweet juicy buds in a span of 8 to 9 weeks.
Lowryder is also a great choice when it comes to outdoor cannabis breeding. This is because it can be easily concealed due to its small size. It can be planted in patios, garden patches with other plants, and windowsills among others. Moreover, Lowryder ganja plants are the fastest producer of potent buds amongst other cannabis varieties whenever these Lowryder seeds are planted in spring. It can also be planted several times for each season.
You can expect stable growth and flowering of these Lowryder cannabis plants up to early August. Lowrider can even grow and produce the same yield in places with Arctic conditions such as Canada and Alaska. This means Lowryder can grow and produce potent buds despite the continuous light of Arctic summers in Canada and Alaska.
It is impossible to regenerate or clone Lowryder pot plants. This is because this cannabis variety does not go through a vegetative phase. Thus, Lowryder growers are required to replant Lowryder seeds whenever they want to quickly produce more potent Lowryder buds. After all, there is no reason for Lowrider marijuana plants to be cloned due to the characteristics of this cannabis variety mentioned above. In addition, Lowryder seeds are easier to transport and subsequently plant as well as possess a much higher growth success rate compared to other cannabis varieties.
Lowryder does not come short to the best cannabis varieties across the globe in terms of appearance, taste, and high. This is because Lowryder is a superb smoke with excellent resin production and high potency. It is a cannabis variety that was developed through 9 generations of proper selective cannabis breeding. Lowrider cannabis plants are also guaranteed to be hermaphrodite-free and non-deviant.
After all, Lowryder is a direct descendant of Northern Lights no.2 indica and Williams Wonder. On the other hand, Lowryder has a more exotic and ruderalis-type ancestor, but this is a well-kept secret by this cannabis variety even during its growing and flowering phases. With this, Lowryder has excellent qualities that set it apart from other cannabis varieties in terms of uniqueness, and this makes it a worthy contender amongst the top cannabis varieties of the world.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 1, 2009)

Check this out.http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=85930&page=13


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 1, 2009)

And this one.https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/164474-thc-cbd-cbn-make-more-10.html#post2135892


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 1, 2009)

i just joined a new community in hopes to get some more knowledge on which state i should move to get MMJ

every hear of them ... http://www.weedtracker.com/


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 1, 2009)

Never heard of it but looks interesting. Here in CT it has been in the news a couple times with good stuff. In 2007 it was passed for med use but was vetoed by the Governor, the bitch. But the state is in bad shape money wise and would not be surprized if they did some thing just to save and get money from it. I'm hoping.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 1, 2009)

where do you guys your seeds from?

And that uv light looks like it really works? 

So how many girls did you end up with greenearth?


----------



## robotninja (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn that sucks man... Sorry about the males, but on the bright side your blueberry will get alot more light this way and should produce more.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah totally.. im totally happy that i can get the light closer to my bb plant.. im going to pull the other Super Silver Haze plant out of the grow tomorrow



robotninja said:


> Damn that sucks man... Sorry about the males, but on the bright side your blueberry will get alot more light this way and should produce more.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Update: I choped down my other SSH which leaves me with 1 blueberry bush. It is 100% for sure a female.. unless it turns hermi on me but so far there are NO ball sacks on this female. I will not be sexing it. I will simply be trying to get as much bud as i can out of it before i harvest it.

I plan on buying some more foxfarm nutes that are specifically for the flowering stage. These nutes cost 100 bucks so ill by them some other day.. not today

Back to my history book report


----------



## roll420 (Mar 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Update: I choped down my other SSH which leaves me with 1 blueberry bush. It is 100% for sure a female.. unless it turns hermi on me but so far there are NO ball sacks on this female. I will not be sexing it. I will simply be trying to get as much bud as i can out of it before i harvest it.
> 
> I plan on buying some more foxfarm nutes that are specifically for the flowering stage. These nutes cost 100 bucks so ill by them some other day.. not today
> 
> Back to my history book report


Well she looks healthy, thaught u had all three foxfarm nutes?!! So only 1 of 6 was female?

Whats your ppm at this point? Im at 1100 @ 22 days old!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

There are 6 fox farm products that are needed for the entire grow cycle. I started with 6 plants but 3 of them died on me early on. Out of the three that are left only 1 ended up as a female. Fortunately it was my blueberry or i would have been really disappointed. I just added a gallon of distilled water and try to keep my res at 5 gallons even. My ppm was 850 and i brought it up to a little below 1200. Hopefully this does not fuck them up....I want to add some cfls but im not sure how to do this.. any suggestions?

Check this link out: http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/hydrofeed.pdf



roll420 said:


> Well she looks healthy, thaught u had all three foxfarm nutes?!! So only 1 of 6 was female?
> 
> Whats your ppm at this point? Im at 1100 @ 22 days old!!


----------



## motif (Mar 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> There are 6 fox farm products that are needed for the entire grow cycle. I started with 6 plants but 3 of them died on me early on. Out of the three that are left only 1 ended up as a female. Fortunately it was my blueberry or i would have been really disappointed. I just added a gallon of distilled water and try to keep my res at 5 gallons even. My ppm was 850 and i brought it up to a little below 1200. Hopefully this does not fuck them up....I want to add some cfls but im not sure how to do this.. any suggestions?
> 
> Check this link out: http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/hydrofeed.pdf


yo im at about 35 days flowering and my ppm is close to 1500, im trying out a new product this week (added today) called *Bloombastic*, its supposed to deliver essential nutrients to give my buds more firmness and reduce stress factors....well see what happens. 

About adding CFL's, man you got an hps already, cfl's wont do shit really... if your worried about the lower branches not getting light, theres two things i would recommend:
1.) bend all the branchs outwards (dont be a pussy here, you can literally snap a branch and it will heal back if it stays upright) and pull the smaller branches up through the center; you can get some twine and fish weights and tie them.

2.) as the taller colas/buds get closer to harvest, cut them off when ready, but keep the plant growing and allow the lower branches to rise up until they become ready to harvest.

My buddy told me to just flower my bitch till it dies basically meaning if the tops are ready and there is still others not ready, pluck the ready nug branches, and keep growing the plant till the lower ones rise up and harvest em.

nice clean set-up tho bro, *subscribed*


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ive heard about bending the branches over but never done it before. I just bent every single branch over and was able to lower my light nearly a foot. This will give the inside of the bush some excelent light. hopefully my branches will rebound and start growing back up.. and not die

EDIT: I have also heard about harvesting the upper colas and letting the bottom ones ripen longer.. ill most deffiently do this when the time comes.. for now im going to watch my buds grow larger and larger everyday



motif said:


> yo im at about 35 days flowering and my ppm is close to 1500, im trying out a new product this week (added today) called *Bloombastic*, its supposed to deliver essential nutrients to give my buds more firmness and reduce stress factors....well see what happens.
> 
> About adding CFL's, man you got an hps already, cfl's wont do shit really... if your worried about the lower branches not getting light, theres two things i would recommend:
> 1.) bend all the branchs outwards (dont be a pussy here, you can literally snap a branch and it will heal back if it stays upright) and pull the smaller branches up through the center; you can get some twine and fish weights and tie them.
> ...


----------



## motif (Mar 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> *hopefully my branches will rebound and start growing back up.. and not die*


bending them will *NOT* kill them... based on the pics you just took after bending them, your gonna see lots of shit grow out of no where in that center bro, looks good


----------



## roll420 (Mar 2, 2009)

dam that thing is a monster!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Tell me if im wrong but the branches will not spring back up but instead stay right where they are at. Then new brances will start growing up towards the light? This will make the bush more compact and full? Hopefully this works man.. i am glad that murdered my males lol cause that gives me more room to mess with this blueberry bush. 



motif said:


> bending them will *NOT* kill them... based on the pics you just took after bending them, your gonna see lots of shit grow out of no where in that center bro, looks good


Im glad to hear that from someone.. i didnt realize how freakin big it was getting untill now



roll420 said:


> dam that thing is a monster!!!


----------



## roll420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Keep her tied up till she puts out...hahaha 

What age and spot did you top your plant? I just cut 3 of mine above the 2nd node, to hopefully get 4 main buds.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> here is a random link i got off the web
> 
> http://www.buylowriderseeds.com/


That's interesting, Have you seen any journals with some one growing it?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 2, 2009)

roll420 said:


> where do you guys your seeds from?
> 
> And that uv light looks like it really works?
> 
> So how many girls did you end up with greenearth?


Here is a good thread on seed. I got them form BC seeds but not to happy with them. The free ones are ok but the ones I ordered I got nothing from. It's Cannabis,com again but you should see the text right. I'm going with Nirvana or The Attitude seed bank next. Heard good things, Just have not decided what yet. I'm going to try the UVB bulb, I have read quite a bit and It makes sense that the UV rays would be missing and could have a benefit. We know how harmful UV rays can be and a plant would do something to protect itself from them.
http://boards.cannabis.com/basic-growing/155744-seed-banks-good-bad.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking good, Your much better off bending it over whit that plant and getting the light closer. Will definitely help you out as far as light is concerned. With lower watt lights the usable light does not travel as far as a larger watt.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yea have never ordered seeds before, might look into it more for nextime. And yea the uv bulb really does make sense, let us know how it works.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 4, 2009)

So hows it going greenearth, any buds yet? I just upgraded to larger rubbermaid, 10gallon, which is still proly to small but gunna see what happens. Where do you keep you water level, not really sure how much of the roots should be submerged. Im about 4in below the pots, was lower than that but the tops roots seemed kinda dry, so i added a bit more.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have probably 12 solid bud sites as you can see in the picture with all the bright green (new growth) and ruffly 40 smaller bud sites on this one plant. I believe that half of the 40 bud sites will eventually grow into the 12 main bud sites. Im going to do a detailed report on this later this weekend. I have a 10 gallon tub but i only keep 5 gallons MAX in that at a time. Ill let the water drop down to 4 gallons and then ill put a gallon of distilled water in there once or twice a week. I keep the water prob 4 in below the net pot.




roll420 said:


> So hows it going greenearth, any buds yet? I just upgraded to larger rubbermaid, 10gallon, which is still proly to small but gunna see what happens. Where do you keep you water level, not really sure how much of the roots should be submerged. Im about 4in below the pots, was lower than that but the tops roots seemed kinda dry, so i added a bit more.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 5, 2009)

i cant believe how big that thing is.....Looks like it takes up most of your space...imagine you had 3 or 4 of those....... When did you top her or is that just how it grows?


----------



## robotninja (Mar 5, 2009)

Damn, she is a beast! I don't think you woulda had room to even fit those SSH had they been female...

How does she smell? I always wanted to smoke some blueberry. Did you clone her?


----------



## roll420 (Mar 5, 2009)

yea and i got my water proly.. 4in or so below net pots and they are looking good. the roots between the water and pots ao a couple plants seem kinda dry, is that normal or should they be more moist or even wet. i just put 2 different air stones inthat seem to work better than the walmart ones. They are circle stones from petsmart. It bubbles real good, like a jaccuzi, but wonder if i need more?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 5, 2009)

If I had something better then this 150W HPS then I would totally be getting some huge nugs on this beast of a girl... and people say they dont like fat girls... i love my fat ass bitch of a plant lol ... wonder if i can polinate her lol I top her everytime i want to cope a feel jk right after i put her into the flowering I randomly topped her about 10 times. Thats why she is spread out the way she is and a week ago i bent the branches downwards so that I could bring the light closer



roll420 said:


> i cant believe how big that thing is.....Looks like it takes up most of your space...imagine you had 3 or 4 of those....... When did you top her or is that just how it grows?


She is deff going to fill out nicely... as long as the plant keeps filling out then i should get some kick ass nugs.. even pot korn nugs is cool with me... it does look like some of the nugs are going to grow into a small cola... since i choped down the SSH my room doesnt smell as strong of pot and she smells good.. She is straight from seed bro



robotninja said:


> Damn, she is a beast! I don't think you woulda had room to even fit those SSH had they been female...
> 
> How does she smell? I always wanted to smoke some blueberry. Did you clone her?


As long as they have established their roots then the rockwool can be dry on top. Stick a heat pad in their and jump in with your plants... 



roll420 said:


> yea and i got my water proly.. 4in or so below net pots and they are looking good. the roots between the water and pots ao a couple plants seem kinda dry, is that normal or should they be more moist or even wet. i just put 2 different air stones inthat seem to work better than the walmart ones. They are circle stones from petsmart. It bubbles real good, like a jaccuzi, but wonder if i need more?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 5, 2009)

What do you guys think about me putting this bush into a 5 gallon bucket of water?

EDIT: roll420 ..are you going to start a grow journal?


----------



## roll420 (Mar 5, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Stick a heat pad in their and jump in with your plants...


 Hahahaha, thats funny!! nute burn is a mother fcker tho....


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 5, 2009)

you better hope that is nute burn and not herpes lol be smakin a plant around like a hoe



roll420 said:


> Hahahaha, thats funny!! nute burn is a mother fcker tho....


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 5, 2009)

I found these pictures on yahoo search and wanted to post them. Im hoping my bud turns out as purple as these ones are.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 5, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> What do you guys think about me putting this bush into a 5 gallon bucket of water?
> 
> EDIT: roll420 ..are you going to start a grow journal?


I bet you you would be good, other people on here use buckets, ive seen. How big is the root ball??



I dont have a good camera right now, except phone. I might make one at some point...who knows... i keep ya updated tho. Im really just experimenting right know, from sht i read all over the internet and here, i think things are goin good right now just topped em....i will randomly post some pics when i can.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 6, 2009)

You would be fine with a 5 gal bucket. I've had mine in 2 gal and are almost 3 feet tall. I have to add water about every other day to keep it up. But I'm working on a recirculating system right now with a reservoir to keep them full and to regulate nutes and ph better. The only thing really with the smaller buckets like I have is if they are standing alone they would probably fall over since there is not enough weight to keep them up. But I have them down into the shelf and that gives them support. And all lines will be under the shelf and out of the way, nice clean look with no hoses in sight. Going to get some HUGE buds off these two plants. 16 to 20 inchs !!!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 7, 2009)

I got a 3 gallon bucket setup now. Its looking like a cleaner and more professional setup now. My nutes are up to 1500ppm and so im going to watch very carefully for nute burn over the next day. I had to cut a whole in the new net pot so that i can squeeze the roots thru it. 

Ill be posting a video shortly....



Hash Lover said:


> You would be fine with a 5 gal bucket. I've had mine in 2 gal and are almost 3 feet tall. I have to add water about every other day to keep it up. But I'm working on a recirculating system right now with a reservoir to keep them full and to regulate nutes and ph better. The only thing really with the smaller buckets like I have is if they are standing alone they would probably fall over since there is not enough weight to keep them up. But I have them down into the shelf and that gives them support. And all lines will be under the shelf and out of the way, nice clean look with no hoses in sight. Going to get some HUGE buds off these two plants. 16 to 20 inchs !!!!!


----------



## DukeOfBellSt (Mar 7, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I got a 3 gallon bucket setup now. Its looking like a cleaner and more professional setup now. My nutes are up to 1500ppm and so im going to watch very carefully for nute burn over the next day. I had to cut a whole in the new net pot so that i can squeeze the roots thru it.
> 
> Ill be posting a video shortly....


Looking good bro, buds are really starting to come through.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 7, 2009)

[youtube]6wRd7-cjRrc[/youtube]


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

Cool man, I did my conversion to day also and will post some pics soon. Wasn't someone saying you should go to much smaller container early on?? Good work though. I know a lot has to due with only one plant now but it will be easier to deal with.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is the new setup. It is basically a recirculating DWC. About 1/2 gal with air stone in the bucket and 6 gal with air stone in the res. All three air pumps are rated for 30-60 gallon fish tank. The 2 gal were getting way to small and could not hold enough water to keep things even for more than 1 day. Got a cheap ppm meter this week and found I had my nutes way to high. 2400 PLUS!!! I might convert this to a drip system later. That's why I did it this way instead of 1 big tub. Plus with this the water level is always the same, no fluctuating up and down. I saw a really good thread on water levels and will post it next. It would work with the system just the way it is. I would just need a bigger pump and put drippers on the lines.. I can also add more buckets to the system also. Gotta have room for expansion right? And these are the two girls I have in it.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

This is the thread on water levels.
http://boards.cannabis.com/hydroponics/88268-water-level-dwc.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's a better pic of inside the buckets. Was in a hurry yesterday and didn't get them. Needed to finish before people came over.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Here is the new setup. It is basically a recirculating DWC. About 1/2 gal with air stone in the bucket and 6 gal with air stone in the res. All three air pumps are rated for 30-60 gallon fish tank. The 2 gal were getting way to small and could not hold enough water to keep things even for more than 1 day. Got a cheap ppm meter this week and found I had my nutes way to high. 2400 PLUS!!! I might convert this to a drip system later. That's why I did it this way instead of 1 big tub. Plus with this the water level is always the same, no fluctuating up and down. I saw a really good thread on water levels and will post it next. It would work with the system just the way it is. I would just need a bigger pump and put drippers on the lines.. I can also add more buckets to the system also. Gotta have room for expansion right? And these are the two girls I have in it.


Thats a real nice setup you got there. The plants look good, too. Dont feel bad, i have a ppm meter and i think i burnt the sht outta mine too... I think they will be ok though, their still young.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 8, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I got a 3 gallon bucket setup now. Its looking like a cleaner and more professional setup now. My nutes are up to 1500ppm and so im going to watch very carefully for nute burn over the next day. I had to cut a whole in the new net pot so that i can squeeze the roots thru it.
> 
> Ill be posting a video shortly....


Dam thats a nice setup too, all these new containers and setups are making me want to build some new sht...

You just need one air stone in there? How big is the root ball on her?


----------



## roll420 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Here's a better pic of inside the buckets. Was in a hurry yesterday and didn't get them. Needed to finish before people came over.


I really like how you built the buckets right into the wood, looks clean and neat.

Good info on water level also.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 8, 2009)

Ya, I like having as much as I can out of sight and out of the way. I need the inflow tube on top though so when I decide what I want to do it will need to be on top of the clay. I don't think they look to bad for all the nutes they had. They were looking fantastic until a couple weeks ago. Theres going to be some big buds on those 2. Gave them a really good flush along with all my other ones. So what are you going to build roll?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 8, 2009)

[youtube]Vh3iihMqrsQ[/youtube]


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yah dude and I totally appreciate you saving me hours of work and some cash... Ill pay you back someday .... Im trying to grasp the concept of your flow system but can you elaborate on how the water system works.



Hash Lover said:


> Cool man, I did my conversion to day also and will post some pics soon. Wasn't someone saying you should go to much smaller container early on?? Good work though. I know a lot has to due with only one plant now but it will be easier to deal with.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 8, 2009)

yah dude this new setup is really cool and easy to work with. the root ball is around 2-3 ft long. You can see it on the video on my earlier post. What type of setup are you wanting



roll420 said:


> Dam thats a nice setup too, all these new containers and setups are making me want to build some new sht...
> 
> You just need one air stone in there? How big is the root ball on her?


----------



## roll420 (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice video greenearth, did i ever mention that fckin thing is HUGE!!!!!


"So what are you going to build roll?" Thats a good question, i have no idea yet, i just put my 6 into a 10 gallon container. Depending on how many females i get, ill have to wait a bit.... they are only 29 days old and i believe im seein some balls formin..... ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 9, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Yah dude and I totally appreciate you saving me hours of work and some cash... Ill pay you back someday .... Im trying to grasp the concept of your flow system but can you elaborate on how the water system works.


In the buckets I have the drain with the riser on it and the other one drains the bucket to the bottom. That is what the red valves are on. That way if I want to drain the whole bucket I can. The system is kinda like a couple different types together I think. I have the water running through the buckets all the time like a nutrient film techniqe, with it coming in on one side of the bucket and draining out the other. But I keep the water higher like in a DWC. The net pot is 4 1/2 inches from the bottom of the bucket and I have the water level at 2 1/4 deep. With a separate stone and air pump for each bucket and another one in the tank. The water comes in from the top side of the bucket but does not spray on the roots. But I may change that. Not sure yet.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 9, 2009)

do you guys ever trim your fan leafs back and if so then how much and where....


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 9, 2009)

Sometimes, but I try not to. Mostly just when leaves get to bad. Maybe if the plant gets really bushy and not much light can get into the middle parts of the plants. Maybe 15 to 20% off the outer layer.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 9, 2009)

its getting bush enough to start blocking the light off from some of the buds.. i was thinking about cutting 20% of all the leafes off


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 10, 2009)

I would not take any off yet. Remember your leaves are very important, the plant needs them for energy.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 10, 2009)

I just checked on my plants and they are asking for some attention. They have a brighter green mark along the blades of the fan leafs. The pH was 6.2 and the ppm is 1650.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 10, 2009)

Here are some pictures of what most of the leafs are looking like.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 10, 2009)

They look a little like mine were getting when my nutes were sky high. I would try cutting back a little on the nutes, Maybe 1200 or so. The only thing is the damaged leaves won't get better so keep track that it doesn't spread and watch the new growth. The only other thing I would say is a calcium deficiency. I read a thread that suggested that if you use distilled water you should use Calmag as an additive. This is the thread:http://boards.cannabis.com/hydroponics/155387-if-you-use-ro-distilled-water-you-need-calmag-plus.html.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 10, 2009)

i was suspecting nute burn... im going to change the water tonight.. thanks god i have a 3 gallon res lol

EDIT: Im also getting brown spots on the tips of the long white hairs on my bud...


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 10, 2009)

A lot easier than 30 huh? I forgot to mention I like the 3 gallon buckets. I have been thinking of using those myself maybe. I like the 2 gallon for their size but have to light proof them myself. I like the 3 gal and the lids with the net pot in them, I was looking at them the last time I was at the hydro store. It all depends on how big of a plant I end up doing. Also in the video it looked like the fan was blowing a little to hard on your plant. To much is not good either.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't know about the tips of the hairs though. Maybe it could be the nutes or just some of the older ones starting to die off.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe next video you could have your friend in the shots. I think it would help us understand your set up better. You know, give it some contrast. What do you think guy's??


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 10, 2009)

Just thought of something else. Have you flushed or rinsed off your roots at all? It can help with salt build up. I gave them a good rinse just with my tap water. I did it with my test plant every week just to see what would happen and it did just fine. It's a good idea if you think you have over nuted them also.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 10, 2009)

When i started using the bucket I had washed my roots off in bathtub water. I strongly think this is simple nute burn. I should have checked the ppm before i dumped the bucket but it would probably be around 1600ppm ... 

i did change the water an hour ago and now i have a ppm of 1300 and ph of 5.8 .. I only had 2.5 gal of distilled laying around so i substituted by using 0.5 gal of bathtub gin.



Hash Lover said:


> Just thought of something else. Have you flushed or rinsed off your roots at all? It can help with salt build up. I gave them a good rinse just with my tap water. I did it with my test plant every week just to see what would happen and it did just fine. It's a good idea if you think you have over nuted them also.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought you said you got 3 gal buckets? You meant you got 5 gal and using 3 gal res?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 10, 2009)

its a 3 gallon bucket


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 10, 2009)

But you are saying that you are using 2.5 gal distilled and 1/2 bathtub water?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 10, 2009)

Did you put some aside to refill? Where is your water level?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 11, 2009)

my bucket is around 3.5 gal but 3 gallons of water fits good in it. Yes, I had 2.5 gallon of distilled water laying around and it was too cold out to hop on my moped and go get some more so i just used 0.5 gallons of bathtub water so i could have exactly 3 gallons. I consider my bucket my reserve. I only use the one bucket.. no flood method... no reserves.. nothing but a bucket, a sexy plant, some air stones, and a light. BTW i spoke to the lady and mentioned that there was talk to have her in the next video. She said she should have became a porn star and i told her its not to late lol




Hash Lover said:


> Did you put some aside to refill? Where is your water level?





Hash Lover said:


> But you are saying that you are using 2.5 gal distilled and 1/2 bathtub water?


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 11, 2009)

damn. i dont think i saw this. should have told me. does anybody think rubbermaid knows how many plants their growing? lol. i use 3 rubbermaid hydro setups for a whopping grand total of 20 bucks per system. cause i'm pimpin. actually not. even if i was paid these things are great. whats the diff. looking clean too man. thats the most important thing. nothing like the idiots on here with the home wiring of the 1000 watt hpss and a pile of newspapers siting on the reflector. i'll keep checking in fore sure. good luck guys


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry dude, I don't mean to go on about this but with that much water in the bucket you would be near the top of the net pot right? Bucket almost full?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you know what fat girls and mopeds have in common??


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 11, 2009)

1982grower said:


> damn. i dont think i saw this. should have told me. does anybody think rubbermaid knows how many plants their growing? lol. i use 3 rubbermaid hydro setups for a whopping grand total of 20 bucks per system. cause i'm pimpin. actually not. even if i was paid these things are great. whats the diff. looking clean too man. thats the most important thing. nothing like the idiots on here with the home wiring of the 1000 watt hpss and a pile of newspapers siting on the reflector. i'll keep checking in fore sure. good luck guys


As long as rubbermaid doesn't come out with a line of hydro stuff and boost up the price like hydro company's. I'm sure market research knows what is going on. But if they advertised them that way the government would probably try to shut them down.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 11, 2009)

yah the bucket is really full.. nearly to the top.. i think im going to just use 2.5 gal from now on... 

what do fat girls and mopeds have in common?



Hash Lover said:


> Do you know what fat girls and mopeds have in common??





Hash Lover said:


> Sorry dude, I don't mean to go on about this but with that much water in the bucket you would be near the top of the net pot right? Bucket almost full?


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 11, 2009)

rubbermaid is just like the new electric toothbrushes. theyre vibrators for 50 year old single women who are to scared to buy a real 1 or who travel on planes. lol


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 11, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> yah the bucket is really full.. nearly to the top.. i think im going to just use 2.5 gal from now on...
> 
> what do fat girls and mopeds have in common?


They're both fun to ride until your friends see you on one.

Ok, back to the water. The level should be below the bottom of the net pot. Not that I've always done it that way but it is the recommended level. Where below the bottom is a good question. The only time I don't is when no roots are above the bottom of the net pot. Like after a transplant.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 11, 2009)

finish the joke man i'm waiting.....lolololo and i don't even know the answer


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 11, 2009)

1982grower said:


> rubbermaid is just like the new electric toothbrushes. theyre vibrators for 50 year old single women who are to scared to buy a real 1 or who travel on planes. lol


I think they are big buyers of the shower massage heads too. Good for them.


----------



## kinghash (Mar 11, 2009)

wtf are you guys on about?! lol


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 11, 2009)

kinghash said:


> wtf are you guys on about?! lol


Greenearth said he had a moped.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 11, 2009)

what strains are you all growing


----------



## roll420 (Mar 11, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> what strains are you all growing


Im growin 6 different, good, bag seeds, have not found anyone to let me order seeds to their place yet. Im way to paranoid to order them to the place im growin.... Id really like some real seeds next time though.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Question, what do you guys flush with? between week 6 and 7 foxfarm says "nutrient flush" now can you just flush with water or do i need to order some clenser stuff? How long do you flush for?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 11, 2009)

ive allways taken my plants out and then rinced my bucket/tub with straight water... i try to never use chemicals


----------



## roll420 (Mar 11, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> ive allways taken my plants out and then rinced my bucket/tub with straight water... i try to never use chemicals


Yea i hear ya there

Heres a new pic of my babies, they just started to take off again after i cut them up a bit. i left 2 just growin normally and topped other 4, so i get 4 buds/branches per plant.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm growing the free ones I got with my order of Ice from BC Seeds. Only had one of the Ice sprout and it was a male. But all three free ones that sprouted were female. And all are a different strain and don't know what they are.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Roll, plants look good. Same here I just rinse with tap water.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Hey Roll, plants look good. Same here I just rinse with tap water.


plain water sounds good to me. Now do you just spray them off in bathtub or sometin? Or do you just put water in the container with no nutes for a while?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 13, 2009)

I dip them in clean water and run some down through the top also.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea i just had them in a clean water container, for a fwe hrs. They are growing so dam fast....Im goin to start flowering sunday......Yessssss


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds good man.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 14, 2009)

Res change... plants were slowly showing signs of nute burn so i changed the res... i added 2.5 gallons of distilled water, all three foxfarm nutes, and some "Awesome Blossoms" nutes...the awesome blossoms nutes are new from the hydro shop... im using it in substitute of the cha ching and other foxfarm nutes

ph is 5.8 and ppm is 1420

I have the really small bottle in the bottom left corner of the pic


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 14, 2009)

girlfriend counted 8 super colas, 100 medium sized buds, and few handfuls of small buds ... im hoping this new stuff will make these buds grow bigger... so far i can see a dozen nuew buds a day but they arent growing as fast as i anticipated... would like to get an oz. dry ... realistically i would be happy with 1/2 oz


----------



## roll420 (Mar 15, 2009)

tomorrow is first day of flowerin, so exciting...... l

looking great green earth, let me know how the "Awesome Blossoms" work.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 15, 2009)

Plants looking great. I bet you can almost taste it now huh?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 16, 2009)

i tasted a bud from a lower broken branch that was not ready yet... it was really harsh and had no good flavor... maybe it will taste better when its mature



Hash Lover said:


> Plants looking great. I bet you can almost taste it now huh?


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 16, 2009)

for sure it will taste better. lol. looks great. never flowered plants that big before. nice to see. Dont be tasting the buds. that little bud will become 4 grams fast. looks sweet seeya


----------



## motif (Mar 16, 2009)

1982grower said:


> for sure it will taste better. lol. looks great. never flowered plants that big before. nice to see. Dont be tasting the buds. that little bud will become 4 grams fast. looks sweet seeya


yo greenearth, i was using awesome blossoms, and either i had soe sorta nute lock or something with my Potassium or Phosophorus (getting grey spots on leaves, and they felt real brittle) until traded out the awesome blossoms for something called Bloombastic.

Awesome Blossoms = 2-11-11

Bloombastic = 0-20-21

Bloombastic also has stronger and more minor nutes, check it out.

If you want a great guide to tell you how much nutes and everything you need during each stage of the plants life check out www.hidhut.com and find under nutrients Technaflora's Recipe For Success.
it did wonders for me and its my first time ever doing this shit! i ordered my 2nd batch already just today 

oh yeah and the best part is that it gives you everything the plant needs and only costs $29.95 and lasts for an entire harvest.......


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 17, 2009)

I checked the water this morning and it was running a bit low... ph was 6.0 and the ppm was 1500 .. so i added 1/3 of a gallon of distilled water and brought the water level up, ppm dropped to 1300 and i adjusted my ph to 5.6

EDIT: When and how do i know what to do when its time to harvest... Ive heard that i need to look for amber spots in the hairs which i believe to be the white hairs in the bud area. When the hair is 10% amber then i need to flush with pure water, no pH +/- and no nutes. Then harvest time will be two weeks after i flush.

What do you all know


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 17, 2009)

Plants are looking great!! It's not the hairs you need to watch it is the trics. Although the hairs will die off too. Here is something on harvesting, with good pics.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/128186-trichome-chart-when-harvest.html


----------



## greenearth520 (Mar 17, 2009)

its me... greenearth5 .. i forgot my fucking password so i had to create this damn account.... i can not reset my password because everytime i get an email to reset it... the damn email says " 
The address that you have used to request a new password is not valid. Please request a new password be sent to you by using this form. 

"

When i do click on "this form" it sends me back to have an email sent to me.... 

this is a damn vicious cycle


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 17, 2009)

That kind of shit really gets annoying and can really kill a good buzz. How do we know it's really you and not your evil twin.


----------



## greenearth520 (Mar 17, 2009)

lol... its me dude... its really me... im waiting for a response from RIU admin on this subject... even posted in the help section and the toke n talk... if this doesnt work then im going to just use this account from now on to post


----------



## roll420 (Mar 18, 2009)

greenearth520 said:


> lol... its me dude... its really me... im waiting for a response from RIU admin on this subject... even posted in the help section and the toke n talk... if this doesnt work then im going to just use this account from now on to post


That sucks dude, but she looks great, how does she smell? Mine are deff starting to smell very good along with the rest of the basement.... may have to build a filter and get a exhaust fan.


----------



## greenearth520 (Mar 18, 2009)

she doesn't smell all that strong... i keep the closet door open all day long and also keep my windows in the house open as much as possible... on top of that i burn incense and therefore i don't have any strong smell lingering in the house


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 18, 2009)

i got my password back.. yes that guy was me... thanks for your patience guys


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 18, 2009)

What is a trics? The hairs are the long white things right.... 



Hash Lover said:


> Plants are looking great!! It's not the hairs you need to watch it is the trics. Although the hairs will die off too. Here is something on harvesting, with good pics.
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/128186-trichome-chart-when-harvest.html


----------



## motif (Mar 18, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> What is a trics? The hairs are the long white things right....


yes those hairs also known as 'pistils' or 'stigma'

trics are trichromes, aka the THC crystals


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 18, 2009)

so the pistils or stigma as they are also known as, those are the white hairs growing off of the green bud itself... so ive seen sparkly shinny stuff growing on the leaves surrounding the buds... would this be the trichromes?



motif said:


> yes those hairs also known as 'pistils' or 'stigma'
> 
> trics are trichromes, aka the THC crystals


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 18, 2009)

yes those are the trics. as soon as they start clouding you can decide when to harvest. they will go from cloudy to amber. you will need a magnifying glass to view them accurately. just pick the time you want t harvest based on the buzz you want. more cloudy with less amber= more energetic buzz. more amver and few cloudy = couchlock style of buzz. Obviously just a guideline though. good luck man.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

The trichomes have the highest concentration of THC on the plant. That is the ball at the end of the stalk. The stalk has the second highest. Most is in the area around the bud. Which includes stalks and the smaller leaves. Most all parts of the plant do contain some thc. But it is not all about the thc content, A lot has to do with other chemicals as well. For one thing THCA converts to thc when it is heated. Thats why you cant eat weed and really get high. But when you cook with it you will. There are other chemicals that work along with it also. I read something about it lately but now I can't find it. If I find it I will post it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 18, 2009)

as a rule of thumb how long after i first spot the trichs forming can i harvest? These things are growing on my leafs directly around the bud but i haven't noticed any of the bud itself.. should i look at the trich through the magnifying glass on the bud or the leaf around the bud?


----------



## juicyjayz (Mar 18, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Assuming your ppm's are high, you will also need Reverse Osmosis water. The cheapest RO machine I have found is at wallmart. Get the Mr. Clean Auto Dry carwash. They are 20$ and replacement filters are 5$, will take tap water down to around 1-20 PPM (depending on hardness).
> 
> Or if you got the cash, get a 100$+ RO machine off ebay.
> 
> ...


man..PLEASE tell me more about those filters your talking about..my tap water SUCKS..and its causing all types of problems with my ak48 plants!please tell me how to use it..and if you can just use the filter and not buy the whole system?thnkz


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 18, 2009)

if you go the mister clean way than just buy a heavy duty aquarium hang on filter. about 30 bucks. load it up with carbon and you have a super heavy duty mr clean or brita filter. in both filters charcoal is the active ingredient. Aquarium filter you just hang on the side of a container and come back in a few minutes. it can filter large amounts of water if you fill it heavily with carbon. 

When you spot the trichs you have to look at them through a mag glass. once they start to turn from clear to cloudy you know your plant is finishing. i always harvest when 50% of trich are loudy and the other amber. you need the mag glass though


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 18, 2009)

do i look at the trich on the bud or the trich on the leafs?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

You can get a better look at them with a low power pocket microscope. I have one just like this one on Ebay. It's 20x and is great for looking at them and also to look for male or female preflowers. I also have a little higher power(i think it is 30x) and I like the smaller one a lot better for looking around the plant. It's also great for putting a bud in your bowl and taking a look at all the trics. Then fire it up. You can't beat the price for $4.99 w/free shipping.
http://cgi.ebay.com/20x-Pocket-MICROSCOPE-Magnifier-jewelers-eye-loupe-loop_W0QQitemZ390010844909QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item390010844909&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A15|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 18, 2009)

hmm ill get a microscope within a weeks time... thanks bud


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> do i look at the trich on the bud or the trich on the leafs?


Most of them will be on the calyx's. That is where the pistils come out of. But it doesn't matter. Get something to get a better look at them. Your missing out on a lot if you don't have some kind of magnification to look at your plants. It can be fun too.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

No problem bud, anytime.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

I found it. I knew I saved it. This is the thing about the different chemicals and how they interact. Quite fascinating. Post #174:https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/164474-thc-cbd-cbn-make-more-18.html


----------



## roll420 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thx hash, just picked up one of those magnifine galasses on ebay.....Im searching for hairs and have a shitty magnifine glass right now.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey roll, for a cheap little thing it works great.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yea for 5 bucks, about what a pack of cigs cost nowadays....cant beat it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 18, 2009)

_I believe most anything and most everything Greenman says about growing but I think there is some confusion in regards to using the term potency. 


Potency and high THC levels do not always go 100% hand in hand. Durban Poison is considered to be a potent pot and is from an equatorial to semi-tropical region but it has a lower percentage/level of THC compared to many strains that are not considered to be as potent. 

The right combination of THC, THCV, CBN, CBD, CBC and CBL create potency. 

A landrance sativa from an equatorial region is going to have different percentages of THC, THCV, CBN, CBD, CBC and CBL that different types of marijuana.

*THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol)* gets a user high, a larger THC content will produce a stronger high. Without THC you don't get high. 

*CBD (Cannabidiol)* increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. High levels of THC and low levels of CBD contribute to a strong, clear headed, more energetic high. 

Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a buzz or stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired. 

*CBN (Cannabinol)* is produced as THC ages and breaks down, this process is known as oxidization. High levels of CBN tend to make the user feel messed up rather than high. 

CBN levels can be kept to a minimum by storing cannabis products in a dark, cool, airtight environment. marijuana should be dry prior to storage, and may have to be dried again after being stored somewhere that is humid. 

*THCV (Tetrahydrocannabivarin)* *is found primarily in strains of African and Asian cannabis. THCV increases the speed and intensity of THC effects, but also causes the high to end sooner. Weed that smells strong (prior to smoking) might indicate a high level of THCV.* 

*CBC (Cannabichromene)* is probably not psychoactive in pure form but is thought to interact with THC to enhance the high. 

*CBL (Cannabicyclol)* is a degradative product like CBN. Light converts CBC to CBL. 

If you are a grower, you can experiment with different strains of cannabis to produce the various qualities you seek. 

A medical user looking for something with sleep inducing properties might want to produce a crop that has high levels of CBD. 

Another user looking for a more energetic stone will want to grow a strain that has high levels of THC and low levels of CBD. 

In general, Cannabis sativa has lower levels of CBD and higher levels of THC. Cannabis indica has higher amounts of CBD and lower amounts of THC than sativa.

So all it takes is altering the percentages of the different active ingredients of marijuana and something with a lower level of THC can have a seemingly more potent effect on someone and other times it will work in an opposite manner. 

You can take several different strains with 21% THC content and depending on what the percentages of the other active ingredients in the marijuana is one can stand head and shoulders above the rest and one will lag far behind in their effects because certain active ingredients work against others and others work with and increase the effects of others. 

That is why a strain like Durban Poison that came from an equatorial to semi-tropical region can have a THC content, depending on whose strain you pick it can run from 5% to 15%, can give you a much more amazing &#8216;high&#8217; than something with a lot of indica in it that has a 21% THC content. 

It is not higher in THC content but the percentages of the different active ingredients on the marijuana work to give you a more soaring more impressive more amazing head high so to the smoker they say, wow this stuff is POTENT even though it is not as high in levels of THC as other stains that they will just say, this stuff is pretty good. And it is that sort of soaring more impressive more amazing clear cerebral head high that landrace sativas from equatorial and semi-tropical regions gives you. _ __________________


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 19, 2009)

hey man. see i gave the info you already know, plus you got more. but my initials were messed up. Def thc is not the only active chemical in mj. This piece you have here describes it perfectly. For sure total thc content is not the most important thing when growing. Its the combination. The only prob is that getting this technical is almost pointless for us as we cant measure any of these things accurately. Or basically at all in the home. Maybe i'll actually look at my weed through a high powered microscope and see what i can see. Maybe youll acyually be able to break the parts down. Good read man. Wish i knew how to use the info. lol


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 19, 2009)

im going to take some profesional bud shots next week.. thank god i have a photo journalist as a roommate lol.. i never even thought about askin to borrow his $10K camera, or whatever it cost, to take some bud shots... any suggestions or should i just shoot photos of the bud


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 19, 2009)

Man i just got a crazy digital slr camera to use to. had it for the last week but dont know how to convert the files to put on here. I'm working on it. man when you get it on here you can take some nice pics. someone posted on my thread a couple really close up shots and they were nice as could be. get them up man!!! lol


----------



## roll420 (Mar 19, 2009)

i wanna see some pics from a bad azz camera....


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 19, 2009)

roll420 said:


> Yea for 5 bucks, about what a pack of cigs cost nowadays....cant beat it.


Ya, I quite smoking 3 weeks ago. My boss made a deal with me, quite smoking and I would get a 5 dollar an hour raise. With that and not buying cigs really frees up some money to spend on the grow. That's a good incentive to quit. Here in CT they around $6 for brand names.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 19, 2009)

1982grower said:


> hey man. see i gave the info you already know, plus you got more. but my initials were messed up. Def thc is not the only active chemical in mj. This piece you have here describes it perfectly. For sure total thc content is not the most important thing when growing. Its the combination. The only prob is that getting this technical is almost pointless for us as we cant measure any of these things accurately. Or basically at all in the home. Maybe i'll actually look at my weed through a high powered microscope and see what i can see. Maybe youll acyually be able to break the parts down. Good read man. Wish i knew how to use the info. lol


The point would be to buy the seeds for the strain that has the characteristics that you are looking for. And unless you know what you are looking for a high powered microscope wouldn't do any good.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 19, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> im going to take some profesional bud shots next week.. thank god i have a photo journalist as a roommate lol.. i never even thought about askin to borrow his $10K camera, or whatever it cost, to take some bud shots... any suggestions or should i just shoot photos of the bud


Come on man, you know what i"ll say to that.LOL Everything looks better with a hot naked chick in the pic, right?? Check out a mag called "Soft Secrets" it's a weed mag and is really pretty good. If you send them pics you can get free seeds!!! If you have any trouble finding it let me know.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Ya, I quite smoking 3 weeks ago. My boss made a deal with me, quite smoking and I would get a 5 dollar an hour raise. With that and not buying cigs really frees up some money to spend on the grow. That's a good incentive to quit. Here in CT they around $6 for brand names.


Yea i would deff try to quit for a 5 dollar raise..I do need to quit but not right now, lol

Yea their 4.05 a pack around here, but i buy cartons normally....found this website simplysmoke.com that has name brand smokes (marlboros) for $20 a carton shipped, so i get 3 every 25days. They shipped out but have not got them yet......


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 19, 2009)

roll420 said:


> Yea i would deff try to quit for a 5 dollar raise..I do need to quit but not right now, lol
> 
> Yea their 4.05 a pack around here, but i buy cartons normally....found this website simplysmoke.com that has name brand smokes (marlboros) for $20 a carton shipped, so i get 3 every 25days. They shipped out but have not got them yet......


Just think of the cool grow stuff you could spend the money on instead.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Just think of the cool grow stuff you could spend the money on instead.


Yea, that is true, hmmm, maybe ill just start growin a lil tobacco in the backyard and using the old rolling machine for actually rollin cigs....hahaha


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 20, 2009)

That would be a good idea roll, organic tobacco. Without all the chemicals and shit the company"s put in it to make it more addicting.. Then maybe you could smoke it in a vaporizer too


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been a tobacco smoker since i was a kid. I started smoking constantly since i was 14 years old. Well i quit smoking last year for a few months with only have a cig now and then. Currently i quit smoking 5 months ago but last week i had a couple of cigs and i had a few drags last night and this morning. I can not stress has much I want to quit smoking for ever. But I am starting to accept the fact that im an addict for life and that i probably wont quit 100%. I am still not giving up on the idea of quiting all together but i guess as long as i dont start buying packs of smokes then ill be content for the moment. If you guys can quit then do so. Smoking tobacco is extremely dangerous and there really is no benifit unless your addicted and then the only benifit is the calming of the nicotene rushing into your physiological system. Good luck all!


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 20, 2009)

Thats does suck. My dumbass started mixing cigs with some weed from florida when i was there. i'm canadian. The weed there looked like road tar so we mixed it. i started this at age 25 and honestly am prob the only person that does this in canada. i dont smoke the cigarettes ever alone but i will literally put tobacco in the pipe with some white widow even just because i want to. why do i want to? i think i'm getting addicted!!!! But everyday i cant make myself puff weed without tobacco in it. my friends hink i'm crazy. I should try to stop. Also anyone trying to quit anything at all. The best way i found is to go on a long vacation. that way you dont have the normal access and your preoccupied. my cruise was the only time i ever went a week without weed. good luck man


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 20, 2009)

you are going to kill me!!!! it can be done. but damn!!!! 
*Structure and Reactions of Chlorophyll*

*James Steer*

*Introduction*

Chlorophyll is a green compound found in leaves and green stems of plants. Initially, it was assumed that chlorophyll was a single compound but in 1864 Stokes showed by spectroscopy that chlorophyll was a mixture. If dried leaves are powdered and digested with ethanol, after concentration of the solvent, 'crystalline' chlorophyll is obtained, but if ether or aqueous acetone is used instead of ethanol, the product is 'amorphous' chlorophyll.
In 1912, Willstatter _et al._ (1) showed that chlorophyll was a mixture of two compounds, chlorophyll-_a_ and chlorophyll-_b_:
Chlorophyll-_a_ (C55H72MgN4O5, mol. wt.: 893.49). The methyl group marked with an asterisk is replaced by an aldehyde in chlorophyll-_b_ (C55H70MgN4O6, mol. wt.: 906.51).




The two components were separated by shaking a light petroleum solution of chlorophyll with aqueous methanol: chlorophyll-_a_ remains in the light petroleum but chlorophyll-_b_ is transferred into the aqueous methanol. Cholorophyll-_a_ is a bluish-black solid and cholorophyll-_b_ is a dark green solid, both giving a green solution in organic solutions. In natural chlorophyll there is a ratio of 3 to 1 (of _a_ to _b_) of the two components.
The intense green colour of chlorophyll is due to its strong absorbencies in the red and blue regions of the spectrum, shown in fig. 1. (2) Because of these absorbencies the light it reflects and transmits appears green.





Fig. 1 - The uv/visible adsorption spectrum for chlorophyll. Due to the green colour of chlorophyll, it has many uses as dyes and pigments. It is used in colouring soaps, oils, waxes and confectionary.
Chlorophyll's most important use, however, is in nature, in photosynthesis. It is capable of channelling the energy of sunlight into chemical energy through the process of photosynthesis. In this process the energy absorbed by chlorophyll transforms carbon dioxide and water into carbohydrates and oxygen:

CO2 + H2O <IMG alt="------>" src="http://www.ch.ic.ac.uk/local/projects/steer/arrow.gif" align=middle> (CH2O) + O2
Note: CH2O is the empirical formula of carbohydrates. 

The chemical energy stored by photosynthesis in carbohydrates drives biochemical reactions in nearly all living organisms.
In the photosynthetic reaction electrons are transferred from water to carbon dioxide, that is carbon dioxide is reduced by water. Chlorophyll assists this transfer as when chlorophyll absorbs light energy, an electron in chlorophyll is excited from a lower energy state to a higher energy state. In this higher energy state, this electron is more readily transferred to another molecule. This starts a chain of electron-transfer steps, which ends with an electron being transferred to carbon dioxide. Meanwhile, the chlorophyll which gave up an electron can accept an electron from another molecule. This is the end of a process which starts with the removal of an electron from water. Thus, chlorophyll is at the centre of the photosynthetic oxidation-reduction reaction between carbon dioxide and water.
*Simple reactions of chlorophyll*

Treatment of cholorophyll-_a_ with acid removes the magnesium ion replacing it with two hydrogen atoms giving an olive-brown solid, phaeophytin-_a_. Hydrolysis of this (reverse of esterification) splits off phytol and gives phaeophorbide-_a_. Similar compounds are obtained if chlorophyll-_b_ is used.





Overall reaction scheme for the hydrolysis of chlorophyll. Chlorophyll can also be reacted with a base which yields a series of phyllins, magnesium porphyrin compounds. Treatment of phyllins with acid gives porphyrins.





Overall scheme for the reaction of alkaline with chlorophyll. *Extraction of chlorophyll from plants*

In plants chlorophyll is associated with specific proteins, for example, chlorophyll-_a_ binding proteins are referred to as CP I, CP 47 and CP 43. With improving biochemical techniques for use on the membrane systems there has been an ever increasing success in the isolation and characterisation of these proteins.
Initially, detergents are used to break down the membrane into fragments, and these fragments are further broken down by the use of different detergents. These detergents work by replacing the membrane lipids which surround integral membrane proteins. The resulting particles are separated by polyacrylamide gel electrophoresis (a standard biochemical method) in the presence of sufficient detergent to keep them 'solubilised'. The activity and polypeptide composition can then be assayed as the particle is purified. The detergents work by substituting lipids at different spots in the membrane, this is also affected by the concentration of the detergent. One such detergent that is very commonly used is SDS-PAGE (sodium dodecyl sulfate-polyacrylamide). This is generally used as it has several advantages over other detergents: the separation can be carried out fairly rapidly and it also gives a good overall picture of the distribution of chlorophyll.
*Photosystem I - Fig. 2*






Fig. 2 - Photosystem I showing the constituents of PS I-110 particles. This figure shows a schematic representation of the major subfractions that can be isolated from thylakoid membranes. In PS I (photosystem I) an initial solubilisation produces large particles (called PS I-110). These particles contain two chlorophyll-protein complexes: the reaction centre chlorophyll-_a_ protein (CP I) and a chlorophyll _a_+_b_ complex (LHC I, light-harvesting complex) (3). PS I-110 also contains 6 to 8 polypeptides of lower molecular weight (8 to 25kDa, where 1 dalton=1 a.m.u.) that do not bind to chlorophyll, called Subunits II-VII. CP I, the reaction centre P700 chlorophyll-_a_ protein, can be isolated from any of these mixtures by treatment with SDS (sodium dodecyl sulfate) or LiDS (lithium dodecyl sulfate) followed by electrophoresis.
Initial experiments done by Ogawa _et al._(4) and Thornber (5) isolated two complexes by SDS-PAGE from SDS-solubilised membranes. One of these complexes, CP I, had a high apparent molecular weight and contained only chlorophyll-_a_. CP I is the most stable of the complexes and retained the photochemical activity of P700, the reaction centre of chlorophyll in PS I. It has a chlorophyll to P700 ratio of ~45 (6, 7, 8, 9, 10) and a beta-carotene to P700 ratio of ~8.
The nature of the reaction centre of chlorophyll, P700, is still unknown, as there is conflicting evidence. It has been suggested that this could be explained if there is a pair of electronically interacting chlorophyll-_a_ molecules in the ground (reduced) state (P700), and that the unpaired electron of the P700+ (oxidised) state is localised on only one of the chlorophyll's (11). The other 40 to 50 chlorophyll-_a_ molecules of CP I act as antennas, and are thought to be responsible for the 721nm fluorescence emission maximum (12, 13).
*Photosystem II - Fig. 3*






Fig. 3 - Photosystem II showing the constituents of BBY particles. Improved extraction procedures gave oxygen evolving PS II (photosystem II) particles (BBY's). These particles are large pieces of granal membranes, probably lipid depleted (14, 15, 16, 17). Other detergent treatments have been employed to isolate the core particles from PS II. These core particles contain two reaction chlorophyll-_a_ proteins, CP 47 and CP 43 and several non chlorophyll binding polypeptides (D1, D2), but are free from chlorophyll _a_+_b_ complexes. Core particles which retain manganese have been successfully isolated with the two chlorophyll-_a_ proteins and a limited number of other polypeptides. CP 47 and CP 43 can be purified from the other components of PS II by the use of SDS-PAGE or HPLC (high performance liquid chromatography) but they have no photochemical activity in isolation.
In 1977, a minor chlorophyll-_a_ complex was detected by SDS-PAGE. The complex was rather unstable a contained a much lower percentage chlorophyll than CP I and was named CPa. It was then discovered that CPa was really two complexes: by solubilising thylakoid membranes with octyl gluside (a detergent), Camm and Green (18, 19) demonstrated the presence of the two complexes. These complexes are now named CP 47 and CP 43.
The PS II reaction centre is significantly more complex than the reaction centre of PS I, where P700 is clearly localised on the green complex CP I. P680, the reaction centre chlorophyll of PS II, is difficult to determine because the P680+ Pheo- charge separation decays within a nanosecond. P680 is currently considered to be a chlorophyll-_a_ dimer, at least in the ground state.
*Porphyrin derivatives*

Chlorophyll is essentially two parts: a substituted porphyrin ring and phytol (the long carbon chain). The porphyrin ring is an excellent chelating ligand, with the four nitrogen atoms binding strongly to a co-ordinated metal atom in a square planar arrangement. There are many examples of this including heme and vitamin B12.
Heme consists of a porphyrin similar to that in chlorophyll but with an iron(II) ion in the centre of the porphyrin. Heme is bright red. In the red blood cells of vertebrates, heme is bound to proteins forming hemoglobin. Hemoglobin combines with oxygen in the lungs, gills, or other respiratory surfaces and releases it in the tissues. In muscle cells, myoglobin, the name given to hemoglobin in muscles, stores oxygen as an electron source for energy-releasing oxidation-reduction reactions.
Vitamin B12 contains a cobalt ion at the centre of the porphyrin. Like heme, vitamin B12 is bright red. It is essential to digestion and nutritional absorption in animals.
Some other examples of porphyrin derivatives are shown below.





A porphyrin ring co-ordinating a copper ion (20, Beilstein registry number: 1168401). Another example is a co-ordinated iron species in which the porphyrin ring is also substituted:

Octamethyltetrabenzoporphyrineisen (II) (21, Beilstein registry number: 1203779).


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 20, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I have been a tobacco smoker since i was a kid. I started smoking constantly since i was 14 years old. Well i quit smoking last year for a few months with only have a cig now and then. Currently i quit smoking 5 months ago but last week i had a couple of cigs and i had a few drags last night and this morning. I can not stress has much I want to quit smoking for ever. But I am starting to accept the fact that im an addict for life and that i probably wont quit 100%. I am still not giving up on the idea of quiting all together but i guess as long as i dont start buying packs of smokes then ill be content for the moment. If you guys can quit then do so. Smoking tobacco is extremely dangerous and there really is no benifit unless your addicted and then the only benifit is the calming of the nicotene rushing into your physiological system. Good luck all!


As much as you smoke it doesn't sound like a big deal. Smoking weed is just as bad for you but just does not really get physically addicting. But can be mentally addicting. All the stuff in the weed that burns off of it over a certain temp. Plenty of bad chemicals there too. That is one thing I like about hash, less veg matter to burn. Cooking with it would also be good, I want to try some "Green Dragon". Anybody try that? I want to try a vaporizer. Maybe a small hand held one. Has anyone tried one?


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 20, 2009)

dude i know nothing of hash but vapors suck. ive tried the best of them. if your going for smoothness and clean lungs then yes but almost feels like breathing air with a very mild but nic taste of chrystals. but honestly you get the buzz but not that deep stoned feeling and you feel like you missed out on the actual smoking aspect. it tastes like air mostly. good for med patients who just started to smoke. Placing straight chrystals on 1 is the only way i'll use it. dont get one. use a water bong. it filters over 90% of tar i believe. not positive though. but nice water bong is the way to go. still feel like your smoking.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 20, 2009)

allright guys... i started a thread on how to get purple buds https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/174696-blueberry-bush-purple-flowers.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

1982: That is a long ass post dude lol but well worth the information. Its good to know how things work on the micro level.

Hash: I need some advise on reading PPM. I usually take two readings, one before i stir the water and one after. This morning my ppm was 1580 before i stired the sediment and 1740 PPM afterward. Which ppm should i take? The before or after stirring. I have been sticking with the one afterward.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I would probably go with the one after myself. Maybe think about doing something to keep the water mixed up better all the time so it stays more the same though. I've never stirred mine to see but have had a lot of water movement going on all the time to keep it mixed up good. Or at least I think it is, I have not seen any sediment on the bottom of my buckets. I do use a pretty good size air pump 20-60 gal rating duel outlet. I "T" it into one and run one stone with it. It moves the water pretty good. What size pump do you have?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

Im using a dual airpump and it makes my bucket look like the water is boiling rapidly. Ive heard that the sediment is common when using foxfarm nutes. There isnt anything i can do with my setup to keep the sediment from falling to the bottom. I usually check the water everyday and thats when i stir it up heavly.

I got the pictures taken and ill post later  ... for now im going to go search for a magnifying glass at the hydro shop or radio shack. Ill post pictures later.



Hash Lover said:


> I would probably go with the one after myself. Maybe think about doing something to keep the water mixed up better all the time so it stays more the same though. I've never stirred mine to see but have had a lot of water movement going on all the time to keep it mixed up good. Or at least I think it is, I have not seen any sediment on the bottom of my buckets. I do use a pretty good size air pump 20-60 gal rating duel outlet. I "T" it into one and run one stone with it. It moves the water pretty good. What size pump do you have?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

That sediment you see is from the Big Bloom I'm pretty sure. Ya, other than adding a water pump to move the water more and probably not necessary. I would think it would mix by itself as it dissolves and doesn't really mater if it is on the bottom. Going to the hydro store myself, need to reward myself for not smoking and buy something for the grow. Think I'll get a fan that I have had my eye on.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

Here are the photos. I was hoping to get some shots of the trichome but couldn't. I guess i need a micro lens with the camera to get anything better. 

The first 3 photos was taken professionally with a different camera. The rest of the photos was taken by a professional but with my camera. I was informed that is all about taking the shot at the right angle.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

green earth. if you are having to sir constantly get a powerhead. they are sold at every aquarim shop including petsmart starting at around 15 bucks. they are for moving the water in saltwater aquariums and you can get them as powerfull as you will ever need. it will stir everything for you. you always take your reading after stiring. the dissolved product takes several minutes and thats why the number goes up. stir then measure. def get a powerhead. i have a massive 1 in my aquarium and can take a pic if you want. you just need a small 1 though. let me know


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

plants are looking nice man. when they get to that size you know a nice yield is coming.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice pics green. Ya the right angle and the right light. The problem with mine is when I get to close I block the light. I have to set something up special. I try to do that at harvest time when I can arrange the bud to the lighting better. And background of course. I think there is still something missing from the pics though??


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

yah, totally take a snap shot of that so i can see if it would fit inside of my bucket. I went and got a microscope from radioshack. It is a 60-100 times scope with a light on the end. I think some of you might have the exact one that i got. Its really cool looking at stuff thru it. I can visibly see brown hairs forming on the bud where all the greenish white hairs are sticking off of the bud. Someone told me that all or some of these hairs will fall off but im thinking maybe some will stay on. I can tell that this plant is still maturing but i think the days are coming to the end. Not only can i see the far and few brown hairs but the tips of the hairs are all starting to turn brown. The trichomes are still look clear or mily. I cant tell which it is but i didnt see any brown trichomes but ill look again.



1982grower said:


> green earth. if you are having to sir constantly get a powerhead. they are sold at every aquarim shop including petsmart starting at around 15 bucks. they are for moving the water in saltwater aquariums and you can get them as powerfull as you will ever need. it will stir everything for you. you always take your reading after stiring. the dissolved product takes several minutes and thats why the number goes up. stir then measure. def get a powerhead. i have a massive 1 in my aquarium and can take a pic if you want. you just need a small 1 though. let me know


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

1982grower said:


> green earth. if you are having to sir constantly get a powerhead. they are sold at every aquarim shop including petsmart starting at around 15 bucks. they are for moving the water in saltwater aquariums and you can get them as powerfull as you will ever need. it will stir everything for you. you always take your reading after stiring. the dissolved product takes several minutes and thats why the number goes up. stir then measure. def get a powerhead. i have a massive 1 in my aquarium and can take a pic if you want. you just need a small 1 though. let me know


Hey 1982, I'm not trying to contradict you but it is the undissolved stuff that is settling on the bottom. I have some Foxfarm too and the Big Bloom has that in it that does not seem to dissolve. Even after days. It looks like when you try to mix garden lime in water. There always seems to be some that just won't do it. That's why I like my hydro nutes to be a little more hydro specific (the Big Bloom can be used for both). They seem to be better at mixing with the water.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

1 minute i'll be right back


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

lol just for you man.. i got some pictures but im hesitant to put them all up here but i can put a few censored ones up.... you all better plus rep this guy for getting these pic up




Hash Lover said:


> Nice pics green. Ya the right angle and the right light. The problem with mine is when I get to close I block the light. I have to set something up special. I try to do that at harvest time when I can arrange the bud to the lighting better. And background of course. I think there is still something missing from the pics though??


EDIT: how do u like them flowers boys haha


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

your using soil ferts? somethings wrong here. there should be no sediment in the res. i just thought he was using some sort of powdered nutes? if all doesnt dissolve than somethings wrong.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

god i love black women!!!!!!! thanks so much for posting. made my week. post some more!!! is it you?


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

use the smallest 1 of these. they are powerful. i use 1 even when i dont need it. aquaclear brand. they are quiet to. just good to have. figured this was easier then getting out of bed.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

what there was bud in those pics? must have missed it. lol


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Gigitty Gig!!!!!! My two favorite flowers in one pic. You get an "atta boy" for those. So you were holding out on us with that first set of pics huh?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

1982grower said:


> your using soil ferts? somethings wrong here. there should be no sediment in the res. i just thought he was using some sort of powdered nutes? if all doesnt dissolve than somethings wrong.


With the Foxfarm nutes the only one that is different between soil and hydro is the Grow Big. If I remember right.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

The big bloom and tiger bloom are for hydroponic but the grow big I have is for hydro. I'm not using any powdered nutes. That pic is of my ol' lady. Im white and shes black but during the night part of her back turns white... its sexy as hell 

So dudes.. i was wondering if it would be better to cut back on my foxfarm grow big and increase on others so that bud production is promoted and stem/leaf growth is not... ?!?!




1982grower said:


> your using soil ferts? somethings wrong here. there should be no sediment in the res. i just thought he was using some sort of powdered nutes? if all doesnt dissolve than somethings wrong.





Hash Lover said:


> Hey 1982, I'm not trying to contradict you but it is the undissolved stuff that is settling on the bottom. I have some Foxfarm too and the Big Bloom has that in it that does not seem to dissolve. Even after days. It looks like when you try to mix garden lime in water. There always seems to be some that just won't do it. That's why I like my hydro nutes to be a little more hydro specific (the Big Bloom can be used for both). They seem to be better at mixing with the water.





1982grower said:


> god i love black women!!!!!!! thanks so much for posting. made my week. post some more!!! is it you?


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

does she want to marry a canadian? come on man hook me up. plus i got healthcare. free!!!!!! lol


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

greenearth. switch nutes. have heard good things about that brand but it doesnt sound right. your paying for ingredients that dont uptake. i suggest Dutch nutrient formula. been using it for 12 years. they nerver go out of business. just think its weird but did hear good things. but i'd still switch


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

you sumed it up in fewer words then me.. only the grow big is for either hydro or dirt but not both



Hash Lover said:


> With the Foxfarm nutes the only one that is different between soil and hydro is the Grow Big. If I remember right.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

1982grower said:


> does she want to marry a canadian? come on man hook me up. plus i got healthcare. free!!!!!! lol


Who the hell would want to marry a Canadian, I've seen them on South Park!!
(sorry dude, just kidding)


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

hey man. you just proved a point for me. i watched a real gameshow where they asked where terrence nd phillip are from and the answer was somewhere in the states. i thought they were from canada.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm going back to AN nutes myself. Got them today when I went to the hydro store. I was using GH with no problem until I got to flower. I believe they are made more for weed than the Foxfarm. And the GH mix program fucked up my girls. They will be ok but only since I got a meter.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

1982grower said:


> hey man. you just proved a point for me. i watched a real gameshow where they asked where terrence nd phillip are from and the answer was somewhere in the states. i thought they were from canada.


And you just proved a point for me also. Thanks bud.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

lol i fart so much that she cant stand it .. i doubt she wants a farting canadian lol


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

what did i prove? its prob a joke on me!! lol
At least you got the nutes you need.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I would not cut back on the grow big.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> lol i fart so much that she cant stand it .. i doubt she wants a farting canadian lol


i got that taken care of. its no longer a problem. so we off topic enough?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

1982grower said:


> what did i prove? its prob a joke on me!! lol
> At least you got the nutes you need.


See what I mean, You did it again.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

One of the three foxfarm nutes actually has an extremely high ppm in comparison to the rest. If i cut that one alone in half then i can add allot more of that new stuff i got...awesome blossoms. I really want some sitcky icky icky eww weeeee blueberry buds. This is what im shooting for. I took a few buds off of her last night and done two quick cures. The first one was with the microwave and it tasted good. The second was with the oven and it came out a lil crispy. Im smokin on it now and it does give a buzz but its a different type of high. Its a very mild high but i bet if i did a gravity bong with this shit it would fuck me up some. Cant wait till harvest... Hoping to get it done and cured before 420


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I came across this and got me thinking about the AN nutes. I have a sample of their "Sensi One Bloom" and the N-P-K ratio is 11-8-17. And I remember thinking it seemed odd compared to some others but now makes sense. I got the 3 part just like the GH stuff though.https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/158144-never-ending-abuse-phosphorous-bloom.html. Worth reading.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

if youre able to smoke now and get a buzz then you can def harvest by that time. And it should taste great. Most nutes are cmpatible and can be customized between brands. try and experiment. but when experimenting go with mild solutions. better to get a couple grams less than burn the plants. good luck man


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

What one is higher? Check out that thread before you make any decisions. Overall plant health is most important. Just throwing a bunch of bloom type nutes won't do any good.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

Im just got done reading that article. So does nute burn happen with a high amount of n, p, or k. Or is it from just a high PPM .... well i wasnt paying much attention to npk but rather that this awesome blossoms is supposed to be for flowering cycle



Hash Lover said:


> What one is higher? Check out that thread before you make any decisions. Overall plant health is most important. Just throwing a bunch of bloom type nutes won't do any good.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I had a couple hits off my samples before I went to the hydro store earlier. Stopped to get gas, went in to pay and forget to pump the gas. Didn't realize until I got down the road a couple miles and looked at the gauge and it was still empty.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

whats a good ppm level to stay at for the rest of the grow?

EDIT: im at around 1600 at the moment


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

chances are 1 number specifically isnt the prob. over the course of a week in the res an improperly balanced product will rise in certain chemicals ppm and depleat in others. then you get the probs. once the actual plant has an imbalance or burn it is much harder to correct and time is lost. thats why going milder on the nutes is always safest. if you notice 1 particular def in your plants or an abundance of a particular element then nutes must be adjusted accodingly. If you mix to specifications all quality products your outcome should be what you want.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

and you make fun of the canadian? lololol


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not sure if one will burn more than the other or if it's just overall ppm. I do know for sure that N or at least certain types of N will burn them bad. I'm sure that is mostly the chemical types. A friend of mine did it when he put ammonium nitrate (or at least to much) on his plant when it was in flower. But I don't know if flowering had anything to do with it. It was his best looking plant too.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> whats a good ppm level to stay at for the rest of the grow?
> 
> EDIT: im at around 1600 at the moment


I'm still playing with that myself. And different strains can be different. I do know that 2400 is to high for 2 of my girls. Check out the AN nute calculator. Theirs has what the ppm should be. They have it for light, medium and heavy feeding. Check out the different ones. I'm going to study them more later.
http://www.advancednutrients.com/nutcalc3public/nutrient_calculator.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

1982grower said:


> and you make fun of the canadian? lololol


But that's different, I was high.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

[youtube]_8NNmJbpRXs[/youtube]


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

the N on the bottle strickly stands for nitrogen. a mj plant can handle extreme amounts of nitrogen if introduced slowly in veg stage. chances are if you get nitrogen burn then your other nutrients are also much to high. because of mj ability to use nitrogen. therefore before your plants showed signs of nitrogen burn they were already suffering from high amounts of other nutes not visible on the plant with the human eye. The best thing you can do if you want massive buds is get your plants used to heavy doses and change the res often. changing the res will ensure that the nutes dont become improperly balanced over the course of a week. change res every 3 days and you will get back what you paid for the nutes.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

yah yah were always high in canada. were near the north pole. lol actually i'm not. but damn you could cool alot of 1000s. why dont the inuit just grow some dope and sell it down here? lol instead of sniffing gas? ok too far...


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is an old classic. Anybody know it?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wt4UqRvUFE


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

2400 wow.... i can prob step this up from 1500 to 1800 before i chop them ... ive been reading around on the blueberry strain and its said to be really sensitive. I went to the cook store and they had a 2 different cannabibles there. The one did have the blueberry strain in there and said how it was derived. Its a cross of several different plants that DJ short had done. Very interesting stuff. Im going to go look for a blueberry bible.



Hash Lover said:


> I'm still playing with that myself. And different strains can be different. I do know that 2400 is to high for 2 of my girls. Check out the AN nute calculator. Theirs has what the ppm should be. They have it for light, medium and heavy feeding. Check out the different ones. I'm going to study them more later.
> http://www.advancednutrients.com/nutcalc3public/nutrient_calculator.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey dude, I am a major fan of all types of music. I love rock n roll, classic rock, hard rock, heavy metal, the oldies, the blues, jazz, crunchy, rap, hip hop, and whatever else. Ill listen to anything. I have heard nearly every song out there at one time or another but this one I hadn't. Although i would not put it on my everyday play list it was good to know that it existed.



Hash Lover said:


> Here is an old classic. Anybody know it?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wt4UqRvUFE


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I know what you mean 1982. A ppm reading just gives you a total amount, and only what will conduct electricity. After mixing your nutes you don't know what is being taken up by the plant. And the only way to know for sure would be to change often. I would love to have a meter that would tell me what was the breakdown of N-P-K at least. Never mind all the micronutes that they need.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

I bet there will be one on the market someday. It will be right with our favorite ppm and ph meters are now. I was thinking the same thing a min ago.



Hash Lover said:


> I know what you mean 1982. A ppm reading just gives you a total amount, and only what will conduct electricity. After mixing your nutes you don't know what is being taken up by the plant. And the only way to know for sure would be to change often. I would love to have a meter that would tell me what was the breakdown of N-P-K at least. Never mind all the micronutes that they need.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Ya, the 2400 was before I got the meter and went by the GH chart and added some Cha Ching from Foxfarm. But no more than recommend. But everything was great until flowering and flower nutes. That's why I say watch out how you mix.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I know it can be done but we can't afford the equipment.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

they sell them. theyre expensive. i dont know what they test for but all the basic nutes for sure separately. they have them at the hydro store here. maybe worth it now that i think about it.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

i think around 400 dollars.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

1982grower said:


> they sell them. theyre expensive. i dont know what they test for but all the basic nutes for sure separately. they have them at the hydro store here. maybe worth it now that i think about it.


You got any links you can post to them?


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

sorry man. the store has a site but its to area specific. really the only reason i wont post. nothing personal. but you should be able to find them. their site sucks anyways but i go there often and i'll get the brands and specs. really nothing personal


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

this is the video that inspired me to grow this strain

[youtube]iCK9UNUJRZg[/youtube]


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

yah dude, you should post those links.... were not going to actually order one but just check them out... were all adults in here and can handle looking at a lower end website.. 




Hash Lover said:


> You got any links you can post to them?


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

no man. i live right near the store. thats what i meant. they know me and if someone calls they could figure me out. honest to god its nothing personal but not that many people shop there and it would be easy to figure out. i swear man. thats all it is. their site does suck but its the location. not trying to be a dick. sorry. i can promise to go to the store within 2 days?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

Im going to go the store and get some distilled water. My hydro shop sells R.O. water for around 80cents per gallon. I dont know what R.O. water is but its probably better then my 80 cent/ gallon distilled wal mart water. 

1982: im not in any hurry to go out and buy one of these bad boys so dont worry about going there right now... next time you go to the shop go and get a quick price check on those npk meters. 

hash: im doin a res change tonight and im going to bump my nutes up some... 100 or 200 of this ppm is prob from ph +/- ....


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

The site is probably in Canadian anyway and we probably would not understand it anyway. Here is a cool meter:http://www.myronl.com/products/ultrameter_II.htm. Just have to see if the extra tests would help. It is for agriculture and you can hook it to your computer. Do they have computers in Canada?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Ya, I didn't like having to lose ppm to ph+-, but was also wondering if the extra from it really mattered? AN goes up to 2000 ppm on their heavy feeding chart. You should be good.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

yah i'm a dick for what i said. For protecting my ass ets? isnt that the most important thing? give me your neighbors address and i'll know where you live. whats the prob? no offence but i was answering a question the best i could. But i come before anyone else. call me what you want. its common sense and at least i know if i get caught it wasnt that. Yah i must be dumn? and yah canada does have computers. they come with our superior standard of living, higher education and longer life expectancy. not to mention there cheaper here because the companies we import from dont hate us. lol


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm doing one tonight or tomorrow for sure. I'll do it before I do any puffing. I'll post what I do. One of my rules is I try not to mix after I have been getting high. (The key word there is try)


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I didn't mean anything bad dude. I don't blame you for not wanting to post it. I was just having fun. You are not a dick for saying you did not want to post it.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks man i feel like a million dollars now. thanks man. lol. good luck anyways. seeya and i'll check in often. thats really all it was.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Also most people down here in the states are not as smart as earth and I. It's like Canada but more south. Except for the cold weather I would like to live in Canada.
I went through there when I was driving truck several years ago. I like the hot chicks with the french accent. Giggitty!!!


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

yah. i aint french. i live level with cali. its not that cold. wher am i?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Some where around Toronto?? I went there a couple times when driving truck. I plan to go to the Cup there sometime.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I used to work for a French Canadian, he was always making fun of himself. We had a lot of fun at work.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Near a huge bridge huh? Maybe I have been over that bridge??


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

yah french people in canada dont get along with the rest. kinda near toronto but if i lived there id give the address and say come and find me. cant afford to live there. So greenearth i absolutely vouch for blueberry now. it does have nice resin covering and the taste is good. it is def worth growing. at first i thought it lacked potentcy but had the wrong stuff. its strong.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

still trying to figure it out? you have a 50/50 chance i now believe.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

How about Sarnia? Am I getting hotter or colder?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Or over by Niagara Falls? I've been there too.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

you are hilarious. not really sure if thats closer or farther they both seem about the same. wheres the blueberry talk? i could post some pics of the blueberry i purchased. maybe motivation


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

you went over the rainbow bridge prob fron ny? if i say any more i might as well spell it out. we'll say i'm near detroit


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

this is what my buddies blueberry turns out like. he has perfected it pretty well. it does taste better than most but not necessarily of berries. more earthy. it is covered pretty well in chrystals. it smells earthy to but not at all like premature bud. not like the plant. it does have some blue streaks in it a little. more like slight blue hues. basically the taste is overall its strong point and potentcy next. dry it doesnt seem to smell all that much.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Did your friend do soil or hydro? Looks like some nice bud for sure.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been over the bridge around Buffalo, Detroit ans Sarina. Or maybe this bridge think is just a ploy to through us off track?? Maybe your near London?


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

hydro. he kinda does a medium large setup so he never tried soil. maybe 40 medium sized of these plants so soil would be to hard to dispose of. but you would describe the smell as soily if thats a word. it was grown in dwc. ive never got it off him before because he also has the hempstar and so far that is the most potent i've every smoked. so i always bought it. he lives 40 miles away from me and is private so i dont see the grow at all often. but i know he does it because once in awhile i go there. he pays for the power and just does a big very basic setup. its good bud for sure. tastes nice.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

dude i'm in detroit basically.lol i am 2 seconds from the ren cen. get it? lol


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I would like to know what mine are but it really doesn't matter as long as it's good. They are the free ones I got with an order. I didn't get anything out of the seeds I ordered. But so far so good, they are not quite done yet and are pretty good. Taste and high. And they are both different. The last one of the three that I started with I have clones of in flower now. I'm keeping her for a mother for now and will decide if she is good enough to keep using or order more seeds. So we can hook up at the Toronto Cup huh? Maybe greenearth will go too? Maybe his friend has a sister of friend she can bring.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

But on the Canada side? What is the ren cen?


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

the gm headquarters. funny i cant say i know what the toronto cup is? but damn that would be crazy. what is it? a mj block party or something?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

im back with 4 gallon distilled water, 1 heiniken beer, 1 bud light beer lol i almost said 1 blueberry beer ) , 1 plate of chinese food, some panties for the honey, and her sum food


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

ive been hearing allot about the seattle washington "worlds biggest hemp festivile" which is where are new drug czar is from... supposed to be fucking awesome up there and nobody gets busted even thou everyone openly smokes pot around cops.. i hear the only people that go down are the drunks...


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

never heard of it. far off for me. sounds def like a good time. wheres the new pics of the lady? lol but i'm not kidding. get them up!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

hey 1982 what is that medal doing on your name? Im thinking about donating some money so i can be staff or elite member... how much did that medal cost you


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

100% activity for like a week. no money although donating is always good


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Dude, the Toronto Cannabis Cup!!!!!! You never heard of it??? http://hiddenjungle.ca/events.htm Party time man, I want to go. Maybe we can stay at your house??


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

if you want to drive 4 hours to get there. ok ive heard of it. sounds like a good time and i might have to go. def gonna look into it. i gotta eat this craft dinner. when i get back i expect some lady pics. lol


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

DUDE thats a hella good game plan.. we can all meet up at his crib and have a bake fest...



Hash Lover said:


> Dude, the Toronto Cannabis Cup!!!!!! You never heard of it??? http://hiddenjungle.ca/events.htm Party time man, I want to go. Maybe we can stay at your house??


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

yah man sounds like a plan. heres my address...... send the female only. lol


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Man, you read my mind. For me it's 6 hrs to Buffalo or 11 to Detroit. And then what ever it is after that. But who cares we will be so high we won't know where we are anyway. So it probably won't make a difference if I went either way. I would rather go through Buffalo though, Nicer ride. What about you greenearth?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh no, you don't just get the girl!! Maybe you can line up some Canadian honeys for us??


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

yah line up them canadian women man.. me and the ol lady will both hop in on some action lol



Hash Lover said:


> Oh no, you don't just get the girl!! Maybe you can line up some Canadian honeys for us??


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

dude harold and kumar is on comedy centeral..


----------



## kinghash (Mar 21, 2009)

lol what can i say.....only on riu


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

why smoke and drive when we can smoke and fly bros .. take a small private plane up there to canada and toke up the whole way.. whats the canadian toke fest like yo




Hash Lover said:


> Man, you read my mind. For me it's 6 hrs to Buffalo or 11 to Detroit. And then what ever it is after that. But who cares we will be so high we won't know where we are anyway. So it probably won't make a difference if I went either way. I would rather go through Buffalo though, Nicer ride. What about you greenearth?


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

i imagine its like sars fest. i went to that. it was people of every diff age high on weed and shrooms. shrooms are also pop in canada along with our cheap cocaine none of which i touch. did shrooms a few times though have to admit. but dont touch coke. but its 600 dollars canadian an ounce right now and picking up tons of people.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

Either route will work. buffalo is the closer way. if you came the detroit way maybe we could work something out.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I like the flying idea man!! Flying high!! What's the legal age we can be hitting them honeys? Ya, dude stay the fuck away from the coke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

I like the Buffalo route.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice pix greenearth....


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

We could set up a rollitup tent if they don't already have one. Maybe a girls of RIU wet "T" shirt contest!! I wanna be a judge!!


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey roll, you going too??


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

you dont want to know the age of consent here. 14. lol it is sereously. drinking is 18 or 19 depending on where you are and our strip clubs allow alcohol. prostitution is also legal here. if you dont believe me i'l quote 1 of the 10000000 hookers in my phonebook. lol.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

DAMN!!! 14!! Ya hear that green?? Just like West Virginia. I knew that about the hookers.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

you should see the massage parlours where i live. you know when theyre in the back of the alleys and called names like paradise sensations that its a rub and tug. thats what we call them here.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

lol coke and shrums what a great combination but unfortuantly i have never taken any shurms but i did drop some acid talk about a crazy ass experience from taking 3 blotter hits of that shit i was so fucked fromt that shit... i could use a hella trip man but im stayin away from all that coke .. ive been sober for 4 years now from it


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

gimme a minute i got some funny pics.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

dude we have hookers around here in the phone books ... they cal themselfs escort girls and charge a ton of money but will fuck your freaking brains out for a lil tip at the end of the date  my girl is thinking about doing that service


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

shit guys im getting fucked up over here drinkin on heineken ..... the bud light is gone and my reisn is bout smoked up..


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

couple pages from the old book. funny eh? dont know the prices though. sounds fun to me. some asian dates for the pot fest.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

The asians probably go for $50/hr more then the others. My girl is going to charge $250/hr and i bet an asian will charge more. Me and her are lookin for some woman to bring into bed with us. I feel like a freakin porn star man lol. Two women on top of me in my home high and drunk. Somethint ill never forget in my life. And while im in college growin pot and getting a degree. lol




1982grower said:


> couple pages from the old book. funny eh? dont know the prices though. sounds fun to me. some asian dates for the pot fest.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Funny how you knew right where to find them 1982?? They had places when I lived in North Carolina, if it said "all girl staff" you knew what it meant. They had one pretty to the strip joint. Or at least that's what I heard anyway.LOL Craigslist has all your needs.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

i once had that situation when i was 17 but never since. the older they get the more they smarten up. lol


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

didnt craiglist have to stop? actually just met a nice spanish chick. perfect because i might move to cozumel next year.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> The asians probably go for $50/hr more then the others. My girl is going to charge $250/hr and i bet an asian will charge more. Me and her are lookin for some woman to bring into bed with us. I feel like a freakin porn star man lol. Two women on top of me in my home high and drunk. Somethint ill never forget in my life. And while im in college growin pot and getting a degree. lol


They say a higher education is very important. Sounds like your having some fun. I've had 2 in one day but not 2 at one time. Yet.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

i didnt plan on it. my girl was laying next to me and then her friend jumped on top of me. said the cologne made them horney. the rest i'll never forget. and i dont expect it to happen again. once i felt like a pornstar. i had a great time on the deck of carnival cruises. always meet tons of girls on there. go on a carnival cruise!! trust me


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

1982grower said:


> didnt craiglist have to stop? actually just met a nice spanish chick. perfect because i might move to cozumel next year.


I think that was more about under age girls. We don't get to hit those 14 year olds down here.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

whats your country coming to? geez lol


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 21, 2009)

Stupid country with it's stupid laws!! I'm coming to Canada!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

there was that one day that i liked to get some young blood but i was young too lol ... i was dating this chick and her friend was drunk n horney so i got a bj from her while i was makin out with my gf... funny thing is that i never fucked that gf of mine


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

swear to god 2 of my teachers got caught with grade 9 students and snooping around parks. pimps eh? not really. but if i was a young teacher i'll admit id bang a senior. you would to and losing the job would be worth it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

i have a friend moving to canada.. i might try to become tight with her agian


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> there was that one day that i liked to get some young blood but i was young too lol ... i was dating this chick and her friend was drunk n horney so i got a bj from her while i was makin out with my gf... funny thing is that i never fucked that gf of mine


 nice. the time i had it neither of them gave head. kinda sucks. or not. lol and i didnt get to bang the other chick. not allowed and i wasnt argueing.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

if i was limited to banging my gf but not touching the other woman but my gf could do whatever she wants with this other woman... then ide do it lol.. fortunately my woman is bi-curious and seriously trying to find some hot asian girl to bring into a 3-some 




1982grower said:


> nice. the time i had it neither of them gave head. kinda sucks. or not. lol and i didnt get to bang the other chick. not allowed and i wasnt argueing.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

yah i dont expect to get any freakyness anymore. maybe with some 18 year olds. some fine ass chick came out of the bar the other day and pissed right on the sidewalk. the fact that she was fine as hell and dressed to impress was hot. she was prob a crazy freak.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

those girls know excatly what they can get and dont go to any desperate measures to fuck with guys like us.. they are uptight prissy girls that want there pussy fucked till it screamed rape the next morning.... they want fliped and tossed intill they become a pretsle and then they just want bent over some more... they like being fucked hard core because they have never had it untill they came to college and got away form mommy and daddy... now they want fucked in every hole of there body and this is all why i came to love college  .. i am 26 years old and im a fucking sophmore lmfao.. the pussy is awesome guys



1982grower said:


> yah i dont expect to get any freakyness anymore. maybe with some 18 year olds. some fine ass chick came out of the bar the other day and pissed right on the sidewalk. the fact that she was fine as hell and dressed to impress was hot. she was prob a crazy freak.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

the worst thing about humans and i think god is punishing males is that afterwards females want to talk and build a house without even a half hour break. i want to lay there and not think for at least that long. and not talk.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

i want to lay there and think about how good that sex was all while smoking my bong.. but i wouldnt mind getting tied down with some fly ass woman


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

i tied a chick up once with handcuffs. it was her idea and as soon as i put them on her she freaked and wanted them off. said she felt clostophobic. it idnt go well but im not really into that anyways. i want the new wave blonde babe with half of her head shaved. lol and i want the chick to be the dominent 1. or at least for half of it. you get tired. lol


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

one of them women with medium long hair in the front, short hair in the back, cigarette in one hand and beer in the other, join in ear waitin to get fucked



1982grower said:


> i tied a chick up once with handcuffs. it was her idea and as soon as i put them on her she freaked and wanted them off. said she felt clostophobic. it idnt go well but im not really into that anyways. i want the new wave blonde babe with half of her head shaved. lol and i want the chick to be the dominent 1. or at least for half of it. you get tired. lol


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

sure send her my way. and make sure shes flexible. and a goth cheerleader. kinda my dream. if it exists.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

i know excatly what your talking about bro and my ol lady would dress like that if she knew how... hmm game plan face... lol



1982grower said:


> sure send her my way. and make sure shes flexible. and a goth cheerleader. kinda my dream. if it exists.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 21, 2009)

yah you gotta train her like a marijuana plant.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 22, 2009)

yah im totally corrupting the ol lady... before i got ahold of her she was some smart preppy chick at school... now shes smoking weed, gettin drunk on the weekends, and last night she smoked a cig with me but im going to try to keep her away from the tobacco.

Well guys I just done my resevoir change and bumped my PPMS up to 1600. 



1982grower said:


> yah you gotta train her like a marijuana plant.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

man. i just got my crazy camera. going to take the closeups right now. i'll post some nice pics in a few.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds good all, I guess we are back to work. Did my change today also. Changed to AN nutes for the base, 3 part, grow, micro and bloom. Also their Mother Earth Tea Bloom. With some Diamond nector from GH and a little superthrive. The 3 part and the tea are the only ones I have right now for the AN stuff but will get more. I did order the Big Bud today though. Everbone is looking good and will watch to see if my new mix helps at all. I ended up with about a 10-8-16 for my N-P-K ratio plus the extras. The older 2 ended up at 1340 ppm w/5.8 ph. The younger three in seperate DWC 2 gal buckets (1 gal mix each) ended up at 947 ppm and 5.7 ph. I wanted to start them a little low since it is a new mix altogether. And figure it will go up on it's own in the next few day. Have flowers starting on one of the three that has been in flower longer that the other 2. But still no amber on the first 2 that are in soil, I sure wish those 2 would hurry up and finish. If they don't show some amber soon I'm going to chop them anyway. I need the room. Wanted to work on a new system for 3 buckets this weekend but not yet. I like just having to check one res for more than one plant. But still have not decided to go with some kind of drip system or ebb and flow. Found something new for a res though. A plastic file storage container. A little stronger than a rubermaid, better size and is black. I can do about 5-6 gal in it and have the water below my drain lines. I have most of what I need if not all just needed the 3 buckets that the plants in flower were in and I changed them today.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 22, 2009)

after im done with this plant i might quit growing for a few months until i move into my new crib... once then im going to try to keep a mother plant or maybe even grow some lowriders.. whichever i do i want to have a bucket system and maybe a res... but i dont know much about having a res and would need your guys help


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

res is very easy as is ebb and flow with seperate res. so my pics wont upload. it says something about security. it took forever trying to upload before saying that message? sorry. they are really nice pics too.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 22, 2009)

1982grower said:


> res is very easy as is ebb and flow with seperate res. so my pics wont upload. it says something about security. it took forever trying to upload before saying that message? sorry. they are really nice pics too.


Hey dude, how many were you trying to do at a time? With the way my camera is set I can only do 2 at a time or I get a message too.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

man good idea i never tried 1 at a time. i'll try now.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

wow i think it worked. took forever. just learning with this cam. itll take some time


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 22, 2009)

Have a look at this one. Dutch bucket system, Got some of my idea's from here. A res is the way to go IMO, less water to deal with per plant and you can put as many or as few buckets together as you want. You can keep tabs on several plants at one time. The way I have it now I don't use a timer. But with a bucket system you can do DWC, drip, ebb and flow or other aero type systems. Whatever way you want to set it up. And if you want to change you can very easily. Run with a timer or without depending on how you want to do it.
http://www.room2grow.ca/tips/Room2Grow-Nov1ad.pdf


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 22, 2009)

1982grower said:


> wow i think it worked. took forever. just learning with this cam. itll take some time


 You should be able to do 2 at a time. I have a 6 mp and set on the highest setting. It does take awhile though. The system down sizes the pics that's why it takes so long. But I don't want to change my setting because then I won't have the better pic resolution on my side. But you could if you want then they would load a lot faster.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 22, 2009)

1982grower said:


> wow i think it worked. took forever. just learning with this cam. itll take some time


Nice looking bud, bud!!! Let's see some more, with girls maybe???


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

heres a couple more. nope just 1. all it lets me. my lowryder2 just starting


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

i could mod some in paint with girls. lol. these pics take forever to upload. i got girls. 1 sec


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 22, 2009)

To late for me, time to go to bed and get in a few puffs. I'll be checking on the pics tomorrow. Maybe I'll even try to get to work on time. But I doubt it. Don't want the boss to think I'm gonna make a habit of it. haha Better late than never I tell him!!!


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

go to bed to these.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow this became a very intresting gro journal....so we are going to canada to bang hookers, smoke good weed and coke and shrooms and stuff.....hahhaah


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

i knew someone would come along. its like our own little The Beach movie. dont tell anyone.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

prob shouldnt copy this. lol
this might help.
*PURPLE POT
The colour of kings can add a royal flush to your herb.*

Purple: the color of kings and regality, of luxury, wealth, and sophistication. Purple invokes feelings of passion, romance, and sensitivity. Combine this mystically powerful color with trichome-crystal-encrusted buds, and you have such a gorgeously rare jewel that even the most jaded connoisseur&#8217;s jaw will drop as a severe Pavlovian response takes full effect upon their THC receptors. In two words, purple kind has BAG APPEAL. Just what is so captivating about purple buds? What factors are involved in the creation of these noble nugs?





History of the Color Purple
Purple is a very rare color in nature with a fascinating history in civilization. The earliest archaeological evidence for the origins of purple dyes points to the Minoan civilization in Crete, about 1900 BC. The ancient land of Canaan (its corresponding Greek name was Phoenicia, which means &#8220;land of the purple&#8221 was the center of the ancient purple-dye industry.

&#8220;Tyrian Purple,&#8221; an ancient purple dye mentioned in texts dated from around 1600 BC, was produced from the mucus of the hypobranchial gland of certain species of marine mollusks. It took some 12,000 shellfish to extract 1.5 grams of pure dye. Legend has it that this discovery can be attributed to Herakles, or more precisely, to his dog, whose mouth became stained purple from eating snails along the Levantine coast. Mmmmm, purple escargot. Shortly thereafter, King Phoenix received a purple-dyed robe from Herakles, and decreed the rulers of Phoenicia should wear this color as a royal symbol.





Rome, Egypt, and Persia all used purple as the imperial standard color. Purple dyes were rare and expensive; only the rich had access to them. The purple colorants used came from different sources, most extracted from fish or insects. The imperial purple of Rome was based on the mollusk from which purpura originates. Aurelian, a third-century Roman emperor, refused to let his wife buy a purpura-dyed silk garment, as it cost its weight in gold. Today the same value is placed on cannabis, though this is due to the artificially inflated effects of prohibition on supply-and-demand economics.

Insect and snail-based colors were mentioned in the Bible for use in textile furnishings of the Tabernacle and for the sacred vestments for the High Priest Aaron. They also were used in King Solomon&#8217;s and King Herod&#8217;s temples in Jerusalem. With the decline of the Roman Empire, the use of Tyrian Purple also declined, and large-scale production ceased with the fall of Constantinople in 1453. It was replaced by cheaper dyes such as lichen purple and madder root.

Pope Paul II in 1464 introduced the so-called &#8220;Cardinal&#8217;s Purple,&#8221; which was actually scarlet extracted from the kermes insect. This became the first luxury dye of the Middle Ages.





When Spain colonized Central and South America, dyes were exported extensively from both places. Among these were cochineal from Mexico and Peru.

The birth of the synthetic dye industry is attributed to the discovery of an aniline-based purple dye, called mauveine, by William H. Perkin in 1856. Perkin, an English chemist, accomplished this while searching for a cure for malaria, and is credited with changing the world of his time by making this purple color available to the masses. It became quite fashionable to wear clothing dyed with &#8220;mauve,&#8221; and Mr. Perkin became a very wealthy man. Today, genuine Tyrian Purple remains the domain of the rich.

If Emperor Aurelian were alive today, he might let his wife buy purple silk lingerie, but would likely say, &#8220;For the treasures of Rome, put that bong down, wife!&#8221; especially if her tastes in cannabis matched her color preference in silk. That is, unless he was skilled in the art of cannabis cultivation.





Purple Cannabis
The origins of purple cannabis are as much of a mystery as the origins of the plant itself. However, purpling is as natural as the changing colors on the leaves of deciduous trees in autumn, which is attributed in part to the pigment anthocyanin. Anthocyanin expression is controlled by both genetic and environmental factors. Purpling is a simple dominant Mendelian trait, with quantitative expression.

Environmental Factors
Several pigments are responsible for color in plants: chlorophyll, carotene, xanthophyll, and anthocyanins. Chlorophyll is the pigment in chloroplasts of plants that reflects green light. Plants use the energy absorbed by chlorophyll in photosynthesis to produce food for their growth and development. It is continually broken down during photosynthesis and being replenished by the plant.





Carotene and xanthophyll are pigments that reflect orange and yellow light respectively. Both are present in the chloroplasts, with chlorophyll enabling the plant to absorb a wider range of wavelengths of light and thus capture more energy. These pigments are present in such small quantities that the more dominant chlorophyll typically masks them.

During flowering, with the passing of summer, days become shorter. The phytochromes, the light-sensing mechanisms in leaves, recognize the shorter day lengths. The shorter days and lower temperatures arrest chlorophyll production. Chlorophyll breaks down faster than it is replaced, allowing the yellow and orange pigments to be unmasked.





The molecules reflecting red wavelengths, anthocyanins, are water-soluble pigments that occur in the cell sap, creating the red, pink, and purple hues. These pigments may not be present during the summer, or vegetative cycle, but their formation is encouraged during a succession of cool nights and sunny days. During these days when photosynthesis and chlorophyll production are decreasing, an abundance of sugars accumulates in the leaf. The cool nights promote a separation layer of cells in the petiole&#8212;where the leaf attaches to the stem&#8212;that prevents sugar from flowing out of the leaf, and also arrests the flow of nutrients into the leaf. The formation of anthocyanin requires bright light, a diminishing water supply, and the accumulation of sugars trapped in the leaf.

Another factor that can cause purpling is nutrient deficiency, generally phosphorus. Although these stunted plants may bedazzle the novice, they are typically quite distinguishable from naturally occurring anthocyanin expression, due to the other visible adverse side effects of nutrient deficiency, such as leaf and bud malformation and low calyx-to-leaf ratios.

Genetics/Degrees of Purple
The discussion of Mendelian genetics, anthocyanin-expression traits and which genes at which loci influence them, mean and variance, and heritability in quantitative inheritance is beyond the scope here and will have to be left for a future article. However, there are easily observable indicators that aid in the quest for the purple kind.





The first degree of natural purpling in cannabis could be characterized as occurring exclusively in the leaves and petioles: the colors of autumn appearing in the fan leaves during cooler temperatures and close to harvest. The Akala hybrid is a beautiful example of the first stages in this level of purpling. The Akala is a four-way cross of a Northern Lights x Blueberry to a California indica x Hawaiian sativa. The aroma it produces is extremely pungent and skunky-sweet, smelling of spicy flowers and grapes with delicious buttery/toffee undertones. It has a very potent and extremely fast-acting high that is clear and energetic.





A more expressively first-degree purple hybrid, the Blue Ruskaya also responds to the same cooler environmental conditions, but, in addition to the fan leaves, the cola leaves also dominantly display its colors. The Blue Ruskaya is a &#8220;cherry phenotype&#8221; AK-47 x Bionic Blueberry hybrid that combines the power of its parentage in both taste and potency, with a uniquely sweet &#8220;cherry/berry&#8221; flavor and a stunning appearance.





In the search for purple hybrids, one factor to consider is, although purple leaves are pretty to look at during flowering, most of these are manicured away post harvest. With the onset of extensive purpling to the base of the bud leaves, we are beginning to gain some bag appeal, as the California-Orange and Blue Ruskaya nugs reveal.

The second degree is where purple begins to manifest beyond the leaves and on to the calyxes. The AB Hybrid is a jewel of an example of this level, purpling very dramatically in the leaves with splashes amongst the calyxes. We&#8217;re on to some serious bag appeal now! The AB Hybrid is a hermaphroditic cross between Emerald Triangle Funk and an old Oregon Purple indica/sativa hybrid. The taste is just dank and funky (inherited from the ET Funk). In fact, the particular AB Hybrid phenotype pictured has been appropriately dubbed &#8220;DAB,&#8221; an acronym for dank-ass bitch. However, this hybrid also possesses some very sweet, exotic perfume notes, and is so distinctive that it is quite difficult to put into words. &#8220;Smells like hippies,&#8221; some have said. Perhaps this is because of the combination of dank and incense. It definitely fills the room with its aroma, which lingers for hours.





Tasting of geraniums and cocoa, the Black Russian (a Blackberry x AK-47 hybrid) also falls into the second-degree category, but is unique in that the leaf largely remains green. It is the calyxes that are primarily affected, and these show purple from early flowering on through harvest even under extremely high temperatures, a trait for which it was bred from its Blackberry mum.





This brings us to the third and final degree of purpledom, the Blackberry. This rare phenotype exhibits a deep, dark purple bordering on black on all its calyxes (even nodal), under all circumstances except extreme high temperature, from the start of flowering through harvest. The Blackberry&#8217;s taste is as unique as its appearance, with scents all in the &#8220;high-note&#8221; range; tip of the tongue, if you will. There are no earthy, musky tones at all, but rather, elements of violets and opium with a slight antiseptic note. Even the trichomes of the Blackberry are purple, which makes extracting bubble hash a rewarding process, as both the water and the hash end up purple.





Therein lies the quest for cannabis breeders. As I raise a toast of vapor from purple bubble hash nested upon a bed of purple kind filtered through purple bubble water, I feel not unlike a king, and I decree: May the royal purple herb grace your garden, and may we all be blessed with life&#8217;s little luxuries.
by Nebu 
_Last edited by Medical Marijuana; 01-06-2008 at 05:17 AM. _




 




01-06-2008, 02:36 AM #*2* Boss 
Cannabis Connoisseur

 

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Los Angeles, CA
Posts: 8,014 
Blog Entries: 11
























*Re: Purple Pot - Tutorial/Pictorial* 
OOOO OOOO OOOO OOOO OOO.. Nice post. 
__________________
*420 Magazine*
_Creating Cannabis Awareness Since 1993_





My Photo Thread 






Boss's Poor Mans Grow






​


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

*PURPLE POT
The colour of kings can add a royal flush to your herb.*

Purple: the color of kings and regality, of luxury, wealth, and sophistication. Purple invokes feelings of passion, romance, and sensitivity. Combine this mystically powerful color with trichome-crystal-encrusted buds, and you have such a gorgeously rare jewel that even the most jaded connoisseur&#8217;s jaw will drop as a severe Pavlovian response takes full effect upon their THC receptors. In two words, purple kind has BAG APPEAL. Just what is so captivating about purple buds? What factors are involved in the creation of these noble nugs?





History of the Color Purple
Purple is a very rare color in nature with a fascinating history in civilization. The earliest archaeological evidence for the origins of purple dyes points to the Minoan civilization in Crete, about 1900 BC. The ancient land of Canaan (its corresponding Greek name was Phoenicia, which means &#8220;land of the purple&#8221 was the center of the ancient purple-dye industry.

&#8220;Tyrian Purple,&#8221; an ancient purple dye mentioned in texts dated from around 1600 BC, was produced from the mucus of the hypobranchial gland of certain species of marine mollusks. It took some 12,000 shellfish to extract 1.5 grams of pure dye. Legend has it that this discovery can be attributed to Herakles, or more precisely, to his dog, whose mouth became stained purple from eating snails along the Levantine coast. Mmmmm, purple escargot. Shortly thereafter, King Phoenix received a purple-dyed robe from Herakles, and decreed the rulers of Phoenicia should wear this color as a royal symbol.





Rome, Egypt, and Persia all used purple as the imperial standard color. Purple dyes were rare and expensive; only the rich had access to them. The purple colorants used came from different sources, most extracted from fish or insects. The imperial purple of Rome was based on the mollusk from which purpura originates. Aurelian, a third-century Roman emperor, refused to let his wife buy a purpura-dyed silk garment, as it cost its weight in gold. Today the same value is placed on cannabis, though this is due to the artificially inflated effects of prohibition on supply-and-demand economics.

Insect and snail-based colors were mentioned in the Bible for use in textile furnishings of the Tabernacle and for the sacred vestments for the High Priest Aaron. They also were used in King Solomon&#8217;s and King Herod&#8217;s temples in Jerusalem. With the decline of the Roman Empire, the use of Tyrian Purple also declined, and large-scale production ceased with the fall of Constantinople in 1453. It was replaced by cheaper dyes such as lichen purple and madder root.

Pope Paul II in 1464 introduced the so-called &#8220;Cardinal&#8217;s Purple,&#8221; which was actually scarlet extracted from the kermes insect. This became the first luxury dye of the Middle Ages.





When Spain colonized Central and South America, dyes were exported extensively from both places. Among these were cochineal from Mexico and Peru.

The birth of the synthetic dye industry is attributed to the discovery of an aniline-based purple dye, called mauveine, by William H. Perkin in 1856. Perkin, an English chemist, accomplished this while searching for a cure for malaria, and is credited with changing the world of his time by making this purple color available to the masses. It became quite fashionable to wear clothing dyed with &#8220;mauve,&#8221; and Mr. Perkin became a very wealthy man. Today, genuine Tyrian Purple remains the domain of the rich.

If Emperor Aurelian were alive today, he might let his wife buy purple silk lingerie, but would likely say, &#8220;For the treasures of Rome, put that bong down, wife!&#8221; especially if her tastes in cannabis matched her color preference in silk. That is, unless he was skilled in the art of cannabis cultivation.





Purple Cannabis
The origins of purple cannabis are as much of a mystery as the origins of the plant itself. However, purpling is as natural as the changing colors on the leaves of deciduous trees in autumn, which is attributed in part to the pigment anthocyanin. Anthocyanin expression is controlled by both genetic and environmental factors. Purpling is a simple dominant Mendelian trait, with quantitative expression.

Environmental Factors
Several pigments are responsible for color in plants: chlorophyll, carotene, xanthophyll, and anthocyanins. Chlorophyll is the pigment in chloroplasts of plants that reflects green light. Plants use the energy absorbed by chlorophyll in photosynthesis to produce food for their growth and development. It is continually broken down during photosynthesis and being replenished by the plant.





Carotene and xanthophyll are pigments that reflect orange and yellow light respectively. Both are present in the chloroplasts, with chlorophyll enabling the plant to absorb a wider range of wavelengths of light and thus capture more energy. These pigments are present in such small quantities that the more dominant chlorophyll typically masks them.

During flowering, with the passing of summer, days become shorter. The phytochromes, the light-sensing mechanisms in leaves, recognize the shorter day lengths. The shorter days and lower temperatures arrest chlorophyll production. Chlorophyll breaks down faster than it is replaced, allowing the yellow and orange pigments to be unmasked.





The molecules reflecting red wavelengths, anthocyanins, are water-soluble pigments that occur in the cell sap, creating the red, pink, and purple hues. These pigments may not be present during the summer, or vegetative cycle, but their formation is encouraged during a succession of cool nights and sunny days. During these days when photosynthesis and chlorophyll production are decreasing, an abundance of sugars accumulates in the leaf. The cool nights promote a separation layer of cells in the petiole&#8212;where the leaf attaches to the stem&#8212;that prevents sugar from flowing out of the leaf, and also arrests the flow of nutrients into the leaf. The formation of anthocyanin requires bright light, a diminishing water supply, and the accumulation of sugars trapped in the leaf.

Another factor that can cause purpling is nutrient deficiency, generally phosphorus. Although these stunted plants may bedazzle the novice, they are typically quite distinguishable from naturally occurring anthocyanin expression, due to the other visible adverse side effects of nutrient deficiency, such as leaf and bud malformation and low calyx-to-leaf ratios.

Genetics/Degrees of Purple
The discussion of Mendelian genetics, anthocyanin-expression traits and which genes at which loci influence them, mean and variance, and heritability in quantitative inheritance is beyond the scope here and will have to be left for a future article. However, there are easily observable indicators that aid in the quest for the purple kind.





The first degree of natural purpling in cannabis could be characterized as occurring exclusively in the leaves and petioles: the colors of autumn appearing in the fan leaves during cooler temperatures and close to harvest. The Akala hybrid is a beautiful example of the first stages in this level of purpling. The Akala is a four-way cross of a Northern Lights x Blueberry to a California indica x Hawaiian sativa. The aroma it produces is extremely pungent and skunky-sweet, smelling of spicy flowers and grapes with delicious buttery/toffee undertones. It has a very potent and extremely fast-acting high that is clear and energetic.





A more expressively first-degree purple hybrid, the Blue Ruskaya also responds to the same cooler environmental conditions, but, in addition to the fan leaves, the cola leaves also dominantly display its colors. The Blue Ruskaya is a &#8220;cherry phenotype&#8221; AK-47 x Bionic Blueberry hybrid that combines the power of its parentage in both taste and potency, with a uniquely sweet &#8220;cherry/berry&#8221; flavor and a stunning appearance.





In the search for purple hybrids, one factor to consider is, although purple leaves are pretty to look at during flowering, most of these are manicured away post harvest. With the onset of extensive purpling to the base of the bud leaves, we are beginning to gain some bag appeal, as the California-Orange and Blue Ruskaya nugs reveal.

The second degree is where purple begins to manifest beyond the leaves and on to the calyxes. The AB Hybrid is a jewel of an example of this level, purpling very dramatically in the leaves with splashes amongst the calyxes. We&#8217;re on to some serious bag appeal now! The AB Hybrid is a hermaphroditic cross between Emerald Triangle Funk and an old Oregon Purple indica/sativa hybrid. The taste is just dank and funky (inherited from the ET Funk). In fact, the particular AB Hybrid phenotype pictured has been appropriately dubbed &#8220;DAB,&#8221; an acronym for dank-ass bitch. However, this hybrid also possesses some very sweet, exotic perfume notes, and is so distinctive that it is quite difficult to put into words. &#8220;Smells like hippies,&#8221; some have said. Perhaps this is because of the combination of dank and incense. It definitely fills the room with its aroma, which lingers for hours.





Tasting of geraniums and cocoa, the Black Russian (a Blackberry x AK-47 hybrid) also falls into the second-degree category, but is unique in that the leaf largely remains green. It is the calyxes that are primarily affected, and these show purple from early flowering on through harvest even under extremely high temperatures, a trait for which it was bred from its Blackberry mum.





This brings us to the third and final degree of purpledom, the Blackberry. This rare phenotype exhibits a deep, dark purple bordering on black on all its calyxes (even nodal), under all circumstances except extreme high temperature, from the start of flowering through harvest. The Blackberry&#8217;s taste is as unique as its appearance, with scents all in the &#8220;high-note&#8221; range; tip of the tongue, if you will. There are no earthy, musky tones at all, but rather, elements of violets and opium with a slight antiseptic note. Even the trichomes of the Blackberry are purple, which makes extracting bubble hash a rewarding process, as both the water and the hash end up purple.





Therein lies the quest for cannabis breeders. As I raise a toast of vapor from purple bubble hash nested upon a bed of purple kind filtered through purple bubble water, I feel not unlike a king, and I decree: May the royal purple herb grace your garden, and may we all be blessed with life&#8217;s little luxuries.
by Nebu 
_Last edited by Medical Marijuana; 01-06-2008 at 05:17 AM. _




 




01-06-2008, 02:36 AM #*2* Boss 
Cannabis Connoisseur

 

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Los Angeles, CA
Posts: 8,014 
Blog Entries: 11
























*Re: Purple Pot - Tutorial/Pictorial* 
OOOO OOOO OOOO OOOO OOO.. Nice post. 
__________________
*420 Magazine*
_Creating Cannabis Awareness Since 1993_





My Photo Thread 






Boss's Poor Mans Grow






​


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 22, 2009)

lol that funny shit man.. 

\


1982grower said:


> go to bed to these.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

i want the black russian so bad now. it would sell itself in 2 seconds.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 22, 2009)

i want this one.. i think its purple haze but its called black Russian maybe


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

no thats the black russian. ive been looking it up for a half an hour now. amazing. the article seems to cover it


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 22, 2009)

when i saved the picture it was called purple haze ... but i really dont know what it is all i know is that its sweet looking... i was hoping my blueberry would look like that but after searching the web i figured out my blueberry wont hardly turn colors


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

well if it says that than maybe your right. i did look at a bunch of pics and blackrussian looks alot like it. who knows but its sweet anyways. might try and get some sorta seeds like that.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 22, 2009)

thats what im saying man... i am currently tryin to figure out what seeds to get .. i gotta get some lowriders cause once this plant is done ill only have 3 or so months to grow another plant before i move... also that bud is so awesome looking with its deep purple color and bright green leafs. Its the leafs that make the color really show off.

What lowrider strains do you recommend 1982 BTW thanks for the plus rep


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 22, 2009)

I went out and got this microscope the other day. 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604

I can see the trichs thru it but cant really tell anything with it.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

i know amcs ak47 lowryder turned out nice. over an ounce on a couple of them. mine are lowryder 2s. they seem to be going good. i'd wait to get anything else as ive heard there not stabilized yet. my lr2s in hydro look like theyll yield at least that. they are growing great. plus i got 7 out of 10 female. and 10 out of 11 germed. overall good seeds. If grown right i hear the smoke is great. the only 1 i would stay away from is lowryder original. the 2 has genes from a brazilian very resonous strain. santa maria ithink. go with the lr2s. mine seem to be pretty stable and there is no hermies with lr2s. try them i would say. if you dont like then chances are autos are not for you. i am growing them to kinda sell and smoke till i finish a kali mist grow. let me know


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

damn thats def the 1 i'm getting. tomorrow for sure thanks. never seen it


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 22, 2009)

it was 14 bucks at radio shack... also how big did your lrd2 get? Would you say the plant itself is a foot tall or two... also what type is your lrd2.. do they have black Russian low riders? lol i doubt they do but that would be so freaking great.. the ol lady wants to get a white widow so if i could find that in a lowrider strain then i would totally get it... i gotta get some seeds for a regular closet grow and some lowriders as well

EDIT: the microscope uses 2 AAA batteries for its light... you can literally see your hair in fine details and even ur finger print... i put it on the ol ladies pussy and told her that i seen my kids floating around haha


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

yah i need 1. i would say they are staying short. this is them 33 days in. the lowryder 2s can be very resonous if you have the light. the only reason they have a bad name is because most people grow them under insufficient lighting. amcs yielded huge and its covered nice in chrystals. check them out. not growing to much taller very fast. just barely still growing. buds are forming fast.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 22, 2009)

well im keeping my 150W HPS around for a while... if i can get an ounce off of this blueberry then i bet i can get an ounce on 2 lowriders underneath this one light... also i have not heard anything bad about them... im seriously checking into them and would like to get a good strain.... how many varities of this lowrider plant are there or is there only one lowrider plant....im outta here for tonight bud... kiss them ladies good night for me


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 22, 2009)

seeya i'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 23, 2009)

Time is flying by... someone told me that i have 4-5 more weeks left. Do you guys think that it would grow faster if i upgraded to a 400W HPS? This is the one im considering

http://www.htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=155&typeID=55

Also someone was wondering if my blueberry was of the original strain. They said that it would really swell up if i waited 4-5 more weeks.  I got it from this place... http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/blueberry_marijuana_seeds.html


*1st prize "High Times Cup" 2000* 
*3rd prize "High Times Cup" 2001*
*Our Original Blueberry is a mostly Indica (80% Indica, 20% Sativa) strain, that dates to the late 1970&#8217;s. A large producer under optimum conditions. A dense and stout plant with red, purple and finally blue hues, that usually cure to a lavender blue. The finished product has a very fruity aroma and taste of blueberry. It produces a notable and pleasantly euphoric high of the highest quality and is very long lasting. Medium to large calyxes. &#8220;Blueberry&#8221; has a long shelf life.*
*INDOOR / OUTDOOR* *Indoor* 

*TYPE* 
* 80% Indica/20% Sativa* *PLANT HEIGHT* *Medium* *FLOWERING TIME* * 8-10 Weeks* *HARVEST* * Months 9/10 or Oct if outdoor* 


*YIELD* 
* High 400/500g/m2 Optimum*


----------



## motif (Mar 23, 2009)

how about an update with pictures greenearth?


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 23, 2009)

the 400 will prob not finish faster but it will sure up the yield. let us know if you get the new light but it wont speed up this grow.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 23, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I went out and got this microscope the other day.
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604
> 
> I can see the trichs thru it but cant really tell anything with it.


Did you guy's check out the reviews on that scope? Several you might like.http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?currentTab=summary&productId=2179604&tab=custRatings#showReviews


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 23, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> it was 14 bucks at radio shack... also how big did your lrd2 get? Would you say the plant itself is a foot tall or two... also what type is your lrd2.. do they have black Russian low riders? lol i doubt they do but that would be so freaking great.. the ol lady wants to get a white widow so if i could find that in a lowrider strain then i would totally get it... i gotta get some seeds for a regular closet grow and some lowriders as well
> 
> EDIT: the microscope uses 2 AAA batteries for its light... you can literally see your hair in fine details and even ur finger print... i put it on the ol ladies pussy and told her that i seen my kids floating around haha


 Dude!! That poor girl.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 23, 2009)

The picture of me holding the plant was taken yesterday during the res change. Typically ill take the whole net pot with plant into the bathtub and wash everything down from the rock to the top bottom and side of the net pot, and finally the roots. When i wash the roots out there is a really dirty brown color that washes out. The rest of the pictures were taken today.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey 1982, I liked the post on purple. Both of them. Your plants are looking good man!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 23, 2009)

were those two separate posts... or were they the same... i only read the top one of them


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 23, 2009)

Plants look good, nice little belly action in that first pic!! And we thought it was your girl who wanted to be the porn star haha. I see some yellowing and spoting? Are you working on that? I would agree with 1982, the 400 would not make it any faster. But you would have more bud. But you would have a lot more heat to deal with. You would have to do some more cooling. Air cooled hood would be great. It would be worth it though. I looked ar the lowriders before and they sound pretty good. But I want something I can clone so I can keep making known females.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 23, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> were those two separate posts... or were they the same... i only read the top one of them


Ya, they were two separate posts of the same thing. That's ok though, he's Canadian. We understand.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 23, 2009)

lol those damn canadians... well im off to class... ill post in another 2 hours



Hash Lover said:


> Ya, they were two separate posts of the same thing. That's ok though, he's Canadian. We understand.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 23, 2009)

Trying to get some bud shots tonight. Not to bad , at least the close ups are in focus pretty good. It's easier to do after the bud is off the plant.
The first 2 are a clone of the one in pic 3. That is the one that has some purple on it. 4th is a different plant I think, but might not be.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 23, 2009)

Those pictures look really cool. Between the close up shot and the fire looking background the pictures turned out great. 



Hash Lover said:


> Trying to get some bud shots tonight. Not to bad , at least the close ups are in focus pretty good. It's easier to do after the bud is off the plant.
> The first 2 are a clone of the one in pic 3. That is the one that has some purple on it. 4th is a different plant I think, but might not be.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 23, 2009)

nice pics man. looks like quite a bit of crystals. what kind of cam are you using? i used a crazy canon camera. the rebel slr. its supposed to be amazing but i cant take pics lke that. it has all the super macro stuff. oh well. i even saw others pics on this cam and they are better than mine. my pics are perfectly clear but cant zoom in that close. Either way you should be smoking any day. or is some already dry? i had to buy weed today. hopefully the last i pay for this year. nothing like the Asian Sensation weed. hate smoking it but for 80 bucks a dime you cant go wrong. its hydro but they grow it in basically little weed factories and the only way for them not to get caught is using fifty million ionizers. the weed smells barely like plant and has very little taste because of this. but any other dime is 110 so whatever.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 23, 2009)

if your making fun of me for posting that big ass sheet its not my fault the site did it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 23, 2009)

do you mean to tell us that you are paying $110 Canadian dollars for a dime bag (2 grams) of weed? I can get some schwag weed for 10 bucks a dime... 




1982grower said:


> nice pics man. looks like quite a bit of crystals. what kind of cam are you using? i used a crazy canon camera. the rebel slr. its supposed to be amazing but i cant take pics lke that. it has all the super macro stuff. oh well. i even saw others pics on this cam and they are better than mine. my pics are perfectly clear but cant zoom in that close. Either way you should be smoking any day. or is some already dry? i had to buy weed today. hopefully the last i pay for this year. nothing like the Asian Sensation weed. hate smoking it but for 80 bucks a dime you cant go wrong. its hydro but they grow it in basically little weed factories and the only way for them not to get caught is using fifty million ionizers. the weed smells barely like plant and has very little taste because of this. but any other dime is 110 so whatever.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 23, 2009)

a dime where i live is 14 grams. 2 grams is a twenty sack, 3.5 grams is a half bag. 7 grams is a nick. 14 dime. and so on. its the only place with these names ive found. lol not 2 grams. 14


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 23, 2009)

no i totally liked that article on purple and i seriously read thru every single word on it.. 

im considering majoring in history and to know stuff about the significance behind purple and purple bud is awesome. I had no idea that the color originated from some small creatures or that it was the Kings fav color. I really freakin dig that blackberry bud and the blueberry cross too.



1982grower said:


> if your making fun of me for posting that big ass sheet its not my fault the site did it.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 23, 2009)

yah i knew about the royalty thing but didnt know it was 1 of the rarest colours in nature. whatever that bud is its the nicest looking ive ever seen. Did you guys see the pics of the guy yielding 2 pounds dry off 1-2 plants and a 400? its real.
but it aint purple. lol. and you can tell by the background that the colour wasnt altered.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ive always went by this... a nickle was a gram, a dime was 2 grams, a 20 bag was 4 grams, a quarter is 6.5 grams, a half is 14 grams, an ounce is 30 grams


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 23, 2009)

lucky bastard!!! lol our ounces are 28 grams. everywhere i go i have to learn those terms there. no one understands me. also just told you where i live as nowhere else in canada does this. and i dont think the states. maybe theres some crazy story to do with rival gangs or something. maybe i'll google the terms and see whats up. somethings def behind it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 23, 2009)

Here are some cool photos ive been saving. Thought i would share them with you guys. The best part about anybodies post is when they have pic.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 23, 2009)

nice pics. the first 1 looks like it could be the strain above the 1 we love in that long post. dark purple, leaves included. that dried bud looks amazing. not baked in thc but it prob tastes really fruity. or thats how i imagine it. where i live there is white widow and all the white strains all over. but never seen real purple like these pics in my life. 1 thing for sure is that there is no saying how they got them that colour. could be dyed but it lookes def like the strain. you would think more people on here would have original pics. i'll believe that 1 bright bud when i see it. lol has to be possible


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 24, 2009)

well i got some amber and cloudy trich showing but the vast majority are still crystal clear...  ive pickd a few buds off in the last week and its givin me a nice energetic high


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 24, 2009)

well i took some pic of the trich by putting my camera lens right on the microscope... you might half to enlarge it to see the trich but there are more cloudy and amber trich then i thought...


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 24, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Those pictures look really cool. Between the close up shot and the fire looking background the pictures turned out great.


Thanks guy's. I used a little lcd flashlight with them under the hps to highlight them a little.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 24, 2009)

1982grower said:


> nice pics man. looks like quite a bit of crystals. what kind of cam are you using? i used a crazy canon camera. the rebel slr. its supposed to be amazing but i cant take pics lke that. it has all the super macro stuff. oh well. i even saw others pics on this cam and they are better than mine. my pics are perfectly clear but cant zoom in that close. Either way you should be smoking any day. or is some already dry? i had to buy weed today. hopefully the last i pay for this year. nothing like the Asian Sensation weed. hate smoking it but for 80 bucks a dime you cant go wrong. its hydro but they grow it in basically little weed factories and the only way for them not to get caught is using fifty million ionizers. the weed smells barely like plant and has very little taste because of this. but any other dime is 110 so whatever.


The camera I have is a Minolta Z6, it's a 6 mp. It has macro, super macro and a lot of stuff I've never used. I do have some different lens things. More macro, telephoto and some filters. I'll have to try the macro one next time. I have used it before. This camera takes really good closeups if i can get the light right. It will focus as close as 1/2 inch. The zoom in macro doesn't work to good though, It doesn't focus well. The optical zoom is ok but the digital zoom sucks. It's not an slr camera. Your slr should take really good pics, If other people can you should too. Just need to learn how to use it. The first 2 pics are the clones that have been in flower since the end of Jan, so a little over 7 weeks (and in hydro) the second are the mom and have been in flower since Dec. 1 (in soil). But still not done yet. It's been looking like it's almost done for weeks now. I have that one and another that went in at the same time. Not done yet either. And yes I have been smoking of them both. (and I still have a couple OZ's from my last outside grow and also some hash I made from the buds from that grow, So no shortage of stuff to smoke. The wife doesn't smoke so at least I don't have to worry about her hitting my stash. Those are the ones I smoked when I forgot to pump the gas that I had paid. It's pretty good!!! But no amber trics yet and still looks not quite done. You had to buy weed, man that sucks. I've bought weed only 1 time in the last 7-8 years. I don't smoke a whole lot most times so it does last me quite a while.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 24, 2009)

1982grower said:


> if your making fun of me for posting that big ass sheet its not my fault the site did it.


 Now why would we make fun of you dude?? Oh ya, that's right. Never mind. haha


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 24, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Here are some cool photos ive been saving. Thought i would share them with you guys. The best part about anybodies post is when they have pic.


I agree pics are always good!!


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 24, 2009)

I wouldn't think the plants in the pics could be dyed. Most plants wont take up a dye unless they are cut from the plant and the dye doesn't have to go through the roots. Being a Vikings fan all my life I do like the color purple. Well most times.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ive read allot of information on how to flush. Ive done my research on flushing when the trich are half amber/half cloudy. Ive read to use molases. Ive read to flush with phd water. Ive read to not just use phd water but also 25% its nutes. 

So here is the thing. I gotta harvest asap for unseen circumstances. I know right now is not the right time but its better that i get this harvested now then to have someone else harvest for me and lock me up.

So I want to know the best way to flush so i can harvest in a week. I dont have any money to buy molases.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well guys i got it flushing in nothing but pure distilled water... how soon untill i should chop it down? I hear 2 weeks for dirt and one for hydro....


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 25, 2009)

you wil be fine after just several days of straight water. actually you should use slightly higher ph than normal hydro water. try 6.5. it will block out any nutes stored in the medium and prevent any from being uptaken by the plant. Then the plants can start to break down the nutes in the leaves and stem. Also whether you believe or not. The crystals on the bud are there for protection. for the last week if you keep your plants in complete darkness for the flush it will force the plant to produce every last crystal it can to survive. I watched an hour long video on white widow and they all said that this is not placebo and really works. I am trying it. Most of the taste of the bud is in the drying and curing. if you do those properly it will taste great. Also warmer water when flushing can dissolve faster and more per cubic inch. Also plants can be dyed with dye sometimes. cells in a plants roots are selectively permeable. they decide what gets uptaken. i dyed a plant blue 8 years ago and still have the leaves. it worked. but its cheating. Oh yah and 1 more thing. if you want your plants extra blue i asked the lady at the hyro store and she said add aluminum to the res. She said either baking soda or powder. forget. I think i heard it in here once also but decided to ask today over the phone. they use it to naturally change a plants colour. it is safe and natural. not cheating. maybe it was you guys who told me this. if so it seems like the idea is real. let me know


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 25, 2009)

Just be careful with what you use to dye a plant. Because you will be smoking it also. I haven't read much on dying them but I did a little and decided not to try it. I've also seen that a few days is good for hydro when using plain water. I did see something about the dark thing also. But it was saying like 36 hours, I'm don't think more would hurt. I can see the ph thing helping 1982. But would probably depend more on your medium With hydrotron and DWC as long as you rinse it good and put it in plain water there should be no nutes left to worry about. But like in ebb and flow you have more medium to deal with. Baking soda is a powder. I used to use it to ajust ph.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 25, 2009)

Do not use molasses in hydro!!! I did once and it fucked up my plant. It will cause root rot. I found out after I did it but I did save the plant, only to have it go hermi big time when I put it into flower.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 25, 2009)

You dont have to use soda. there are aluminum products made for hydro and soil i found out. I'm not saying that i would artificially dye weed either. just tried a small plant once and it worked. took about a month to absorb. it wasnt overnight at all. Your buds will come out good dont even sweat it. the quality is in the drying and curing. dont rush. you will be sorry. and dont dye your weed. i do think you should try this darkness idea. whichever 1. seems they could have some truth behind them. the video i watched about it was great. its on youtube under white widow i think. you should be able to find it. they tell you basically anything


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 25, 2009)

Ya the darkness sounds like a good idea to try 1982. I think it was a guy here, his user name is "sayword". He said he saw it in a book by Jorge Cervantes. I'm going to try to remember to try it. I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 25, 2009)

sounds logical to me. i'd sacrafice a weeks worth of weight growth for insane crystals. i'm trying it for sure. ive seen many pics of both kinds of plants i'm growing. i'm growing them in an average clean setup. i figure if they look better than most of the similar grows than i will contribute it to that. plus i should be able to notice. i should be at the end within 2 weeks. i'll try it.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe you can get us some good before and after pics. That would be cool. Hows the camera going? Have you been playing with it? You should be able to take some really nice pics with it.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 25, 2009)

i found out about the cam. it has a macro setting and thats what my pics were taken with. the guy at the camera store i called said that if i want to go closer i need anoher lens. he was talking about how zoom differs with macro settings and such. i'm no expert but he said that for 160 theres a really nice lens for my cam and he said its actually designed for aquarium details. he said that i would be able to stand back further letting the cam get more light which was a prob i had. might check it out. but i'm sure in 2 hours you cant perfect a camera completely. sick of using it though cause the filesize takes forever to upload. i'll def perfect it before harvest. plus i might just buy it use it and return it. lol


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 25, 2009)

its the cannon dslr. its the cheapest slr in their linup but still great. ive asked some people about their pics and they did say that many of them had really high end lenses and cams. i want to zoom in on individual trichs.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 25, 2009)

lol ive bought things before just to use them and return them. Im looking for a better camera as well. You guys keep saying that you want a camera that can take macro pictures. Are you really growing that big of a plant? Last time i checked you should be investing on a MICRO lense to get close up shots of the plant and bud. 

It takes me up to 5 minutes to upload 4 pictures. I am using a 8.2 megapixel kodak camera. It takes good pictures but does shitty on close up shots of bud. Im going to get rid of it at some point and to buy a new camera that i can switch out the lenses on it.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know anything about the Canon cameras but I would think you should be able to get good close ups without extra lenses. Have you tried holding it really close and not using the zoom.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't change the lens on my camera but I do have some extra lens things and filters that I can use with an adapter.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 25, 2009)

if your camera is 8 mp. and its 1 of the big 3 names they should have an adapter for putting lenses on it. my cannon has 1 available for 30 bucks that allows nearly all cannon lenses to fit. i think nikon and kodak both may have. unless you have 1 of the regular pocket cams. either way i'm going to check out this lens that he says is great. i dont know that much about cams. I do want to zoom in like crazy though. basically i want an 1/8 inch x 1/8 inch square to be full size pic. its a nice pic. plus if you could zoom in like that imagine what youd learn


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a kodak easyshare C813 .. i have never heard of an adapter before but will check that out before i sell it


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a kodak easyshare C813 .. i have never heard of an adapter before but will check that out before i sell it.. has anybody heard that Massachusetts just introduced a bill to legalize marijuana and tax it .. same bill as california ONLY mass will not tax people for personal cultivation or distrubtion for non profit reasons

http://norml.com/


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 25, 2009)

One like this would be cool. Not sure about the camera on it though. http://cgi.ebay.com/SHOP-STAND-MEASURING-MICROSCOPE-1-3M-DIGITAL-CAMERA_W0QQitemZ350118620519QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item350118620519&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 25, 2009)

1982, what model do you have? Exactly.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 25, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I have a kodak easyshare C813 .. i have never heard of an adapter before but will check that out before i sell it.. has anybody heard that Massachusetts just introduced a bill to legalize marijuana and tax it .. same bill as california ONLY mass will not tax people for personal cultivation or distrubtion for non profit reasons
> 
> http://norml.com/


I have not heard of it yet. But they did decriminalize it. If they do I'll be moving 15 miles north for sure. Or rent a place up there haha.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 25, 2009)

that microscope is freaking sweet dude.. i want one of these only it needs to be 200 times... i was wondering how much those bad boys cost...75 bucks for a 100x is not bad


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 25, 2009)

well guys i gotta get off here and read the rest of my book "Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" so i can write a rhetorical paper for it during tonight's English lecture.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 25, 2009)

I think the 20-50-100X is $89.00. I saw another one really cheap that someone had posted about but can't remember the name right now. I think I'm having a Canadian moment. Maybe if I got high I would remember?? It was called something "clops" if that helps.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 25, 2009)

This is the camera I have. I got it on Ebay used for about $200. Minolta went out of business a little while ago though. But I can still get stuff for it.
http://www.tristatecamera.com/lookat.php?refid=279&sku=MINDZ6


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 25, 2009)

Now I remember, it is called Eyeclops. I saw it on a post and they said it was really pretty good. Get it at walmart and take iy back if you don't like it.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5983267


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 25, 2009)

dude that eyeclopse is pretty cheap and can zoom in 200x which is twice as much and half the price as the microscopes. But i would rather have the microscope becuase u can plug it into your computer which can take pictures and other cool stuff.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys check this out, could this be the new thing, for monster buds?? http://www.hangingtomato.com/


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 25, 2009)

between that an elephant bud someone could get a pound off of a single 4 months old plant


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 25, 2009)

been looking at alot of grows with those. on google there is alot of info.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 25, 2009)

did you guys see the thread with the 2 plants under a 400 that yield over 2 pounds dry? nice.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 26, 2009)

1982grower said:


> did you guys see the thread with the 2 plants under a 400 that yield over 2 pounds dry? nice.


Didn't see that one 1982, can you post a link to it??


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 26, 2009)

its not a thread. he just brought it up in someone elses. think its in the large scale t5 grow thread. the funny thing is he proved everyone wrong. but he didnt lie about the timeframe. 1 year!!! for 2 plants under a 400 hps. they were canopied in the nicest setup ive ever seen. it was a neary 4 x 6 canopy. i think it was in that thread. he did it with a scrog setup. check it out. i'l check now.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 26, 2009)

heycheck it out.
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/171143-large-scale-t-5-grow-12.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 26, 2009)

1982grower said:


> heycheck it out.
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/171143-large-scale-t-5-grow-12.html


Ya man, that is a pretty cool grow for sure. But damn, a year!!


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 26, 2009)

thats what i'm saying. but he didnt lie. its a 400 i believe. he sounded like he knew what he was saying. those pots are tiny eh? prob drinks that whole res daily. but still crazy


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 26, 2009)

Just makes me wonder if he would have done better weight wise to do shorter sog flowering. I mean it looks like it would be fun to do but how productive? But I didn't really figure it out to see what you might be able to get. Maybe I'll know when I finish filling my flower space with my bucket setup. Need to do 3 more bu the end of this weekend.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 26, 2009)

oh i totally agree. not worth the wait. and risk. if 1 plant dies theres half your yield. but weird anyways for fun. he def could have gotten more with sog.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 26, 2009)

1982grower said:


> did you guys see the thread with the 2 plants under a 400 that yield over 2 pounds dry? nice.


Those are 2 very nice looking plants, thats a pretty short container too.

Any of you guys use the UVB light? I wanna try it but not sure which one to get, got to read up a bit? Wonder if they sell them at walmart?

Also im down to 2 girls outta 6... I did take 6 clones though and am tryin to get them goin now...Ill post some pics soon


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 26, 2009)

i cant say ive used uvb. but walmart doesnt sell them because i would have noticed. checked out every bulb in the store. maybe its worth looking into.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a UVB in mine. But it is not that good of a bulb to begin with. It's just a low watt floro that I stole from my wife. She has a lizard and was not using it so after reading about it I just used that one until I can get one or more. But they are $30-40 for a cfl at the pet store. The Walmart near me doesn't carry them but most decent pet stores should, Even better price on Ebay though. it really makes sense as to why it works on the plant. The plant makes more to protect itself from the UV. Just saw a show that was talking about the different UV lights UVA, UVB, UBC. The UVB is the one that does the most damage to our skin. I'd be nice to see some pics roll. I took a few tonight. I got some pretty good closeups. They are about 7 weeks now (the close shots). And a pic of the flower closet. 2 soil and 5 hydro.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 26, 2009)

The UVB is definitely worth trying. Just make sure to get the right one. I'm not sure off hand but I remember something about 10%. I have some stuff saved on it and could post it tomorrow if anybody want's. Mostly stuff from here though I think.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 26, 2009)

Dam hash your garden is beautiful.. im goin to try one of those lights.. proly from ebay, what do you reccomend, which one? Also, how do you use yours, like, how long u leave it on and when?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 26, 2009)

when i grow up i want to be just like hash lol this dude knows what he is doing and has a good grow going.. whats up guys?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 26, 2009)

Aw, thanks guy's. But let's get one thing strait!! I'm not growing up!!! I would get the highest watt one I could (UVB). I have it on for about 5 hrs a day but that probably is not enough with this wimpy bulb. I've seen anything from 4 hrs to all 12. The guy that said he had it on 12 said he also turned the plants everyday. If it is on to long and to strong it can damage the leaves. I'll check some tomorrow and post. To late here in my time zone, It's 10:45. What time zone are you guy's in? I know what one 1982 is in. I went on Google earth and I think I saw him comeing out of the hydro store.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 26, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> when i grow up i want to be just like hash lol this dude knows what he is doing and has a good grow going.. whats up guys?


what up greenearth, your baby is looking real good.... heres a couple pics of my 2... i have 2 very different plants, these were the 2 smallest of 6, but they are starting to go now, 1 week into flower

And im in the middle time zone...and have to wake up at 6am, but no high enough to sleep yet......


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 26, 2009)

gonna get the light. believe i still will benefit even though flowering has started. My hempstars and lowryders are getting huge!! cant wait till they look like hashs. got 3 like that now just waiting for the others to catch up. 3 weeks maybe!! i'm remotivated. youve been holding out on the pics!! lol.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

Really nice looking plants roll. So you are an hour behind me in time. I don't have to get up till 7-7:30. My boss say's we're supposed to be at work about 8:15 but I make it by 8:45 most day's. Don't like to get rushed and stress myself first thing in the morning ya know.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

Ya 1982, from what i've seen that's when people seem to be using it. Mostly in flower, But I will run in veg also when I get more. It can't hurt if your carefull I think. More like the light they would be getting outside. But that is something I would like to try for the ultimite grow, hydro outdoor. The best of everything. Your plants sound good, maybe get us some pics? How's it going with your new camera? Getting used to it? Well I guess I should be getting ready for work since it's almost 8:00. Instead of messing around here like I always do.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone think this uvb light would be ok?? Also would i just need one... or two...?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Zoo-Med-Reptisun-Compact-Desert-Light-UVB-10-0-Bulb-New_W0QQitemZ130287191107QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item130287191107&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

hey guys sorry for not posting much lately as ive been extremely busy with college.. to keep you guys up to date i am going to chop tonight... is there anything that i should do today to prepare for this? I started flushing with straight water yesterday... and i would like to have it all choped tonight... should i leave the light off all day today?


----------



## roll420 (Mar 27, 2009)

your choppin her down already...has it been that long?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

Ya, probably leave it off all day. Longer might help some but if you are going to chop tonight leave it off. What do you think 1982? Other than that clean your favorite pipe and be ready. Hanging the buds to dry?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

roll420 said:


> Anyone think this uvb light would be ok?? Also would i just need one... or two...?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Zoo-Med-Reptisun-Compact-Desert-Light-UVB-10-0-Bulb-New_W0QQitemZ130287191107QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item130287191107&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


 First they don't really say what the watt is. Down in the description it say's 10.0 watt but I don't think that is right. I've seen some that also say they have UVA light. I would get one of those. The highest I think I've seen is 26watt. This one doesn't say watt's but I sent them a ? to see. I'll be checking out some more today. But deffinitly look for the 10.0 I think that is the % of UVB that the bulb puts out. I'm not sure how many would be best but like other light it depends on the space you are using it in.http://cgi.ebay.com/ZOO-MED-REPTI-SUN-FLUORESCENT-LAMP-10-0-UVB-REPTILES_W0QQitemZ190296422654QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item190296422654&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

Greendude, How come you haven't changed your major to Botny??


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's a 26w, they have different light spectrums also:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ZOO-MED-10-0-UVB-DESERT-LIGHT_W0QQitemZ250384490730QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250384490730&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's a long one but looks like it's worth reading:http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/thc.html


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 27, 2009)

i would agree to turn off the light before chopping. seems a common thing to do. i dont know to much about it. whatever you do dont rush the drying and curing. you could ruin the whole grow. good luck man. i think i may have nute burned my plants today. dont know what happened. here they are today. could just be from letting the lights touch a little to much. angled the light so the canopy would technically be flat. also its a pain in the ass but when my hempstars go out for the dark period i put the hpss on the lowryders. should help the yeild. i want 10 ounces total from both grows.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's a good thread also, be sure to read post #12. I've seen her on here quite a bit and seens to know her shit.
http://boards.cannabis.com/advanced-techniques/137034-uvb-bulbs.html


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 27, 2009)

might have to try this uvb lighting. i was thinking about trying my ozone generator. they were popular years ago and i dont know if they are still considered to work. gonna look into ozone also.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey 1982, nice idea to drop the light down like that. Kinda hard to tell nute burn by the pics though. I do see that bad leaf in the middle of that one plant. Can you get any better pics close up. I've had an issue with it myself. It started when I did'nt have a meter. At first I thought it was a calcuim def since no pics I saw of nute burn looked like my plants did. But got one a few weeks ago. Best $20 I've spent yet. Nice setup you have though. You doing ebb and flow right?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

1982grower said:


> might have to try this uvb lighting. i was thinking about trying my ozone generator. they were popular years ago and i dont know if they are still considered to work. gonna look into ozone also.


I've heard of the ozone generator but what does it do??


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

Im not sure exactly how to chop this up, cure and dry it. I think ill trim the fan leafs off, hang them upside down for however long, put them in a brown paper bag for a few days, and then mason jars. But I really don't know what to do. What is your guys preferred method for a nice long good dry and cure? I wont rush the cure 1982.

Botany sounds cool. There is a botany course at the University that im transferring to . Ill most defiantly check into taking a course or two of it.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 27, 2009)

i'm doing dwc in both setups. i watered down the res and hopefully it will take care of it. i just looked up muy ozone gnerator. it eliminates smell 100%. it is not for yild i found out. it can eliminate the smell 100% from a very large grow. check them out. the best part is they dont effect taste or smell of the buds when finished. warning to you guys. never stick an ionizer in the grow room. your buds will smell like nothing and taste like nothing. this ozone generator seems perfect. i've had it since the very first grow i did like 8 years ago and never used it. excellent reviews on them though. also guys the uvb light kills odours also but not quite as effectively.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 27, 2009)

just take all the leaves off the plant and get it trimmed perfectly. but leave the buds on the plant. hang it in a dark place with very little air movement but enough that it gets refreshed. after the stems will break with a snap. place the buds in mason jars. daily open the lid for 5 minutes to let in fresh air. the longer you do this the smoother the smoke. Also a warning. guy on my page just go arrested. turns out if you type in your rollitup username on google or yahoo or whatever it comes up right to your page. the prob with him is he used a username that is in his email address. his employer tried typing in the beginning of his email which was amc02 and it came right to his page. it is weird i tried it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

just to make sure.. i dotn cut the white hairs off do i?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

No you don't cut the white hairs off. !982, I'm not saying anything is wrong with your method but like lots of stuff on any forum everybody seems to have a way they like. Lot's of times it's seems like the only way they tried also. But I would put more air through them. The denser the bud the more I would want to dry them as fast as I could (but with no heat). I've hung them in my shed for over a week (outside grow) and in a closet with an open door with a fan blowing on them pretty good. We used to have a really nice clothes drier that had a rack you could put in it so it would not tumble. I ran it with no heat and it dried it out really quick. 1 hr maybe? but was still a bit wet inside and was not complete. I saw a rubbermaid setup with a fan that looks pretty good and quick, I think he claims 3 day's to dry. Now that's not cured by any means, and these other dring ways are not either. But like 1982 said when the stem brakes they are they are ready to start curing. Seem to me after 2-3 months. It really starts to maa difference. You can cut the buds apart some from the main stalks and they will dry quicker. The less stalk there is to dry the quicked they will. I guess to sum it up the quicker dryng methods did not seem to make much of a difference. It was all it the time it sat to cure. If you make hash the traditional middle eastern way not only does the weed need to cure some, them the hash material also has to cure 2-3 months or more. And it does help also, not because I waited that long to smoke it. But I had enough to last that long. haha


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey 1982 I tried that with my user name, I saw you posting about it on your thread. It came up with a hash thread I started here. Nothing I could see that could get back to me. Then tried my e-mail name and it came up with nothing. Having your e-mail as your user name here is not to bright of an idea, IMO. The best way to get caught is and alway's will be because to many poeple around you knew about.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

Also I do prefer to try do all trimming while they are fresh cut and not dry. Just seems easier to me.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 27, 2009)

same here. i trim everything but the main stems right away. it is easier. i just like the way it hangs with the main stem on it. and i dont use my username like that either but many prob do. it is a little strange. i think he could be in trouble this guy. his neigbor said his property smelled like a grow op to his mom. another guy got arrested officially. not good news. cant wait to trim mine. the only thing that sucks is i now cant sell any of it. it got seeded. on accident. my fault. yes!!. so no comments. around here if you try and sell some with a seed in it they will know you grew it. plus nobody will buy it. oh well. my sister and a close friend will buy it slowly over the next couple months. itll have to be cheap. kinda sucks. prob get 140 an ounce if its amazing stuff. pissed. I might buy a cooltubed 400 this week. cant deal with the heat!!


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 27, 2009)

yah also i tend not to tell anyone either. only my sister and her boyfriend of 8 years know. they kinda got to. they live in the room next to me. lol. but alot of people tell around here. i dont think the criminal aspect of the penalty here is very harsh. but your family might think youre an idiot. lol. Asians do it huge around here. actually i have never seen a grow on here as big as the smallest ive seen in our local paper. they bust a 250000 watt setup every couple weeks here and thats just what they bust. you should see the houses after the grow. destroyed!! a 4000 square foot million dollar home is good for like 3 grows and then the moisture ruins the house. these people must be making some serious money. me 1 day minus the bust!!. just got to learn how to steal the power. must be easy though. assume you just splice above meter. lol


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

I've also read that another one of the best way's to get caught is to steal power. I see where people run a large generator for there power. To me that would be the way to go.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

You could make something with the seeded weed, hash, do some butane honey oil? I have not tried the oil yet but would like to if i can make the time to do it.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 27, 2009)

if i stole power i wouldnt go that huge. i just feel that 10000 watts could set me for life in a couple grows. lol


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 27, 2009)

ive smoke honey many times. its great if you make it with nice crystals. if you leave any green in there its gross. i dont suggest this but i took a mason jar. a tiny one. filled it with crystals and put a little hole in the top. i then used a lighter refiller of butane. it worked well but i was scared the jar would burst. but it didnt really seem close. i have never made hash before and figure i'll try to make some high quality stuff. but never made it. its not common around here. i'll make some oil to and post pics. couple weeks.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 27, 2009)

oh yah. the oil takes less than 5 seconds to make. try it but not neccessarily with a mson jar. lol


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a good one to try that someone posted on a thread I started on different way's of making hash. Looks to be a good safe (at least as safe as it can be haha) way to try it. Just have not taken the time to do it. I'll post it, post # 23:https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/157110-best-ways-make-hash-3.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

I was considering making some of that honey oil by using butane fluid. But its the thought of using butane that makes me not do it. I can handle pumping THC into my body because i know how close to organic and natural it is. But i really dont want to be putting the residue of the left over butane gas into my lungs. Butane isnt 100% pure.. its like 99% and that left over residue goes straight into ur body.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

This was a very interesting experience. I have met allot of great people like hash lover and 1982. Im glad i had you guys around to guide me thought this unique experience of a lifetime. From the time I planted the first seed until this moment I have been a deranged paranoid guy. I wouldn't be so damn paranoid if it wasn't so freaking illegal to grow a plant created by God. It is the legality of the issue that paranois people not the plant itself. Altogether it was worth it. If it wasn't these borders keeping us apart Im sure we would all be sitting around a table playing cards, drinking high class beer such as my favorite Heineken, and passing the blunt. You guys are the best. 

Here is what happened tonight. I harvested my plant and realized how annoying it was to cut around pot KoRn buds. In the future im going to grow a lowrider plant so that I will not half to cut around these damn little ass buds. I will grow it nice and strong. Maybe even yield an ounce off of one.

After giving her a hair cut I hung every branch (13 of them) on close hangers and im going to allow them to properly cure in the next couple of weeks. I am open for suggestions on how to proceed in this drying/ curing process.

I will allow this thread to stay open for eternity although I may start another thread. Probably a general "my harvest" thread so that we can correspond in there without a title dictating what this threads purpose is for.

BTW. My scissors were so damn stick that i had to use a knife to scrape the residue off. There was so much that i had a half marble sized ball of this stick stuff that i threw in my pipe and got fucking ripped on. Damn I dont know what that was, weather it was straight thc or maybe even crystals? but it got me high! So now comes the real question. What do I do with the trimmings? Should I threw it out or make something? I have been wanting to make both hash and canna butter. The ol lady is beggin me to make her some brownies and I have no other bud. Butter does sound good for a project this weekend.

[youtube]7Da3qrozMv4[/youtube]


----------



## roll420 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> First they don't really say what the watt is. Down in the description it say's 10.0 watt but I don't think that is right. I've seen some that also say they have UVA light. I would get one of those. The highest I think I've seen is 26watt. This one doesn't say watt's but I sent them a ? to see. I'll be checking out some more today. But deffinitly look for the 10.0 I think that is the % of UVB that the bulb puts out. I'm not sure how many would be best but like other light it depends on the space you are using it in.http://cgi.ebay.com/ZOO-MED-REPTI-SUN-FLUORESCENT-LAMP-10-0-UVB-REPTILES_W0QQitemZ190296422654QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item190296422654&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


Yea just ordered 1 of these, for 20 bucks, we'll see what happens...


----------



## roll420 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice job greenearth, how long did you flower? How much does it weigh?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

It was flowered for 30 days and ill half to calculate how long i veged for but its around 50-60 days. a little less then 90 days all together. It was done with nothing but a single 150Watt HPS light. I haven't weighed anything. Should I? I would like to know how much im going to get dry but they got the big stems and i figured I wouldnt get anything close to an accurate weighting.

How much do u think ill get dry?


----------



## roll420 (Mar 27, 2009)

i like weighing everything.. but yeah you can wait till you cut off the big stems. I have heard it loses half its weight from just cut down to dryed and cured and ready to smoke.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 27, 2009)

dry is 25% of wet weight. Sucks you had to harvest early but looks great. youll get an energetic high from it. i love heinekin. spelling? lol. now just resist smoking until properly cured. lol. and damn right the popcorn buds are annoying. i always trim all small groth at the beginning of flower to stop them from forming. man you yielded very well for a 150 and 30 days flower. they coud have gone another month but they look great. man you could really do a nice grow in the future. if you yielded that much that fast under a 1000 and 1 more month and you could kill!! lol. nice light colour. healthy looking to. cant wait till i'm there. any time now. keep in touch.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 27, 2009)

trust me man. 25% is accurate. you will be surprised how much it will shrink. but it dont take much to get your money back. lol. i'm sure you could pay for your light this grow. looks sweet


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just weighted it in at 157 grams total. How much do you figure I will get dry for just the bud?


----------



## roll420 (Mar 27, 2009)

yea 25% sounds good. why did you have to harvest early, greenearth, i must have missed it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

lets just say circumstances predicted the outcome of this grow ... so is it cool to say that I got an ounce dry off of this grow?



roll420 said:


> yea 25% sounds good. why did you have to harvest early, greenearth, i must have missed it.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 28, 2009)

25% would be considered a nice dry weed that you would want to buy if you were the 1 purchasing. 35% some might call dry but it wouldnt look like nice sized bags. you should for sure get an ounce if you got 100 or more wet grams. i'll be praying for ya. but for 1 month flower it looks really good. glad it went pretty well. you must have had good seeds for sure.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im reluctant that everything went over as smoothly as it did. The first couple weeks of veg I did not have any ph meter, ppm meter, or even ph+/- ... well i had some cheap shit for the aquarium which was junk literally... but when i got my pH meter my water was reading a pH of 8.0 or so... the plant had barley grown and when i adjusted the pH to 5.8 I was suprised to see the plant start doubleing in size every other day or so.. if I had the ph controled from the begining then this would have turned out even better... 

im satisfied with one ounce of kind bud... i did a gravity bong out of the sink last night and it got me really high.. this may not be the best shit around but it will fuck a person up 



1982grower said:


> 25% would be considered a nice dry weed that you would want to buy if you were the 1 purchasing. 35% some might call dry but it wouldnt look like nice sized bags. you should for sure get an ounce if you got 100 or more wet grams. i'll be praying for ya. but for 1 month flower it looks really good. glad it went pretty well. you must have had good seeds for sure.


----------



## roll420 (Mar 28, 2009)

I bet you get at least an oz...once again great job, being my first hydro attempt also, i learned alot from all you guys...

Any future plans greenearth...


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 28, 2009)

yah im totally goin to grow again but not untill i fgure out some things... I want to grow a lowrider plant but im so busy right now that i dont have the time to get it going


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 28, 2009)

The ol lady is makin some brownies at the moment using my fresh picked bud. I gave her around 6-7 grams of wet bud to throw directly into the brownies.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 28, 2009)

i have been reading about the brownies. supposed to be great. 2 friends did it years ago at work and had to leave. they only stuck about 4 dry grams in there and man they said it was strong. glad its good bud. i always use a bucket system to smoke. keep in touch if you shut this thread down. you and hash should move over to my thread till you start again. seeya. glad its good stuff. it def looked it.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 28, 2009)

Can roll come with us??


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 28, 2009)

no. why the hell would you ask!!!. kidding obviously. i feel like i'm moving. i'll never forget this thread. i think you should at least keep it for your next grow no matter what you grow. everyone will know to check it out. So guys if you want the most advanced mj info out there read mendels laws of genetics. it is rocket science but insane. Marijuana i believe has just begone. 20% thc in 7 years will be garbage. just started reading. prob about 500 hours to go literally but damn when it talks about true strains and dominant genes and recessive genes, hybrids and such it makes you not feel but know that i could be growing straight thc in some years. if you put time into anything that would be it. I had heard of it but thought it to complicated to get into but it is followable if you arent blew out. lol. the absolute best thing period i have ever started to read. start reading. lol


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 28, 2009)

We could just stay here and keep the thread going for green. It would be like crashing at his place and eating all his food while he's gone. Sounds good to me. I know 1982 will keep an eye in his gf and makes sure she is safe.


----------



## Sedition (Mar 28, 2009)

Just checked out the journal for the first time, skipped through a lot of the pages but these babies are looking fucking delicious man, gonna be some EPIC smoke!


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 28, 2009)

her is my link. everyone come. its a 20 bedroom. plenty of room. unless this thread stays up anyways. whatever. plus people post some decent pics lately so its pretty decent. guys check it out. i harvested a small bud of my hempstar to save money. 6 weeks flower roughly when picked today. turned out decent. trichs are cloudy. this will be smoked aftr i run out of the 7 grams i just bought. then i gotta start harvesting from now on. no money to waste. here it is. 14 grams wet.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 28, 2009)

damn. forgot the link. that new guy can come to. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/162364-lowryder-2-under-540watts-t5.html. we bang hookers, buy coke and shrooms and smoke weed and cigs. come check it out. lol whoever originally said that come to. but its geting to be a sausage fest. or is it?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey dude, sounds like a good time to me. Nice looking bud too man. You got a few rooms we can use to set up one huge grow? I've been by your thread to check it out just not posted. I've Have it in my subscriptions already. That genetics thing sounds good, do you have a link to it? Back to the camera though, you should be able to get better closeups. What exactly is the model you have? Maybe I can help you learn it. I need to set up my second bucket system today and pick some buds. I've got 2 girls in there that just refuse to finish!! Going on 16 weeks and not really any amber to speak of. I want them out to make room for more clones that are getting ready to go in. The one clone that has been in the longest is starting to look pretty good. Not much of a flower yet really but trics already on the leaves. I'll try to post some pics tonight. The stupid kitchen sink drain is stopped up really bad and I need to fix that today also (at least that is what the wife want's). What the hell!! Like I don't have enough to do already!!


----------



## roll420 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice budz 1982....was that growen under your t5 lights??


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 30, 2009)

that bud came from the 3 150 hpss setup. its a little early but not to much. just started to harvest a bit to save money. the trichs were all cloudy but not really amber. the t5s are flowering pretty good so far. in 2 weeks i'll really know. but they seem pretty good so far. id recommend them. the overall temp of the room does go up but they are so much easier to cool directly around the plants.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine are cloudy but no amber yet, Maybe just a little though. I wanted to do my new buckets this past weekend but to many distractions to finish it. I got everything done that I can, just need to install it. But if I chop my 2 plants it will give me more room to work without having to move the plants around. Build system or trim buds that's my choice for tonight. What do you guy's think???


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 30, 2009)

Plus I have clones to work on too. Some are ready to come out and go into hydro. And momma needs a haircut again.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 30, 2009)

hey man dont cut now. i'm dissapointed in my early buds. dont do it. wait till amber. but also mine werent flushed yet and you can taste it. its harsh chemically taste. dont cut yet. let us know.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 30, 2009)

I flushed about 3 weeks ago. I timed how long it took to fill a 1 gal, and ran 20 gals through each of the two, 3 gal pots. So I think I flushed them pretty good huh? Only distilled or RO water since except 1 time I gave them a light mix of some hydro stuff. The stuff I've been smoking off them has been really good, no bad taste. And that was about 3 weeks ago I cut it off and it was before the flush. You know what I was thinking though. Putting them up in my attic. on the south side there is a window so they could get some light and maybe the extra cold nights would help the one that has purple get more of it. It's not supposed to get to cold in the next few days and with a little heat from the house it should keep it a little warmer. I could put my thermometer up with them and be able to check the max high and low temps. Maybe not much lower than 35-40. When I grew outside they took the cold pretty good but they were more used to it. I know I really shouldn't cut them yet but it has been so long I guess I'm getting a little anxious. I will get pics and take a nice bud off each one. Plus I'm not in as much of a hurry now. MY WIFE JUST GOT A FUCKING FULL TIME JOB FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She has been out of work for as long as these two have been growing. Plus if I wait and get bills paid with the help of her money more of the money I get from selling some can go back into the grow like I want it to. Thanks 1982, You helped me to make up my mind not to chop as soon, Maybe a couple days in the attic will help them to ripen also. With the colder nights they will think their time is ending soon and will help speed the finish. And maybe frost the buds some more. I'll post some pics on your thread 1982. So green stop by and check them out. I might be able to post some tonight if I get the hell of this site and get something done!!! OK maybe just a couple puffs off the pipe first!!!


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 30, 2009)

yah i wish i didnt pick any yet. plus i have been using strong nutes recently when it was picked. once i flush for at least a week i think it will make a difference. i'm curing the bud i picked in a jar right now. cant wait till the jar is completely full. and a couple more. lol. def post those pics. have to see. keeps me motivated


----------



## roll420 (Mar 30, 2009)

I got my uvb bulb today and put it in with the other lights. You can barely tell its on, but who knows, we'll see what happens......... maybe i shoulda ordered 2 of them?

Thats some nice buds with the 150's, im thinkin about getting a couple more 150's, just because of how close to the plants you can get them.....but im also thinking of a 400watt cooltube, but a 600 is almost the same price...... so many dam choices, what to do, what to do..... smoke another bowl and think some more...


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 30, 2009)

roll420 said:


> I got my uvb bulb today and put it in with the other lights. You can barely tell its on, but who knows, we'll see what happens......... maybe i shoulda ordered 2 of them?
> 
> Thats some nice buds with the 150's, im thinkin about getting a couple more 150's, just because of how close to the plants you can get them.....but im also thinking of a 400watt cooltube, but a 600 is almost the same price...... so many dam choices, what to do, what to do..... smoke another bowl and think some more...


I like your way of handling the situation. I've done that enough times to decide to go with adding a 600 digital to my 400 for a 3x5 1/2 foot area. That should be good. Go with the 600 as long as you cool it. Much more light for the price, like you said it's hardly any more money than the 400. More light =Fatter buds!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 31, 2009)

3/4 of an ounce was the official weigh in... not taking into consideration the many buds i smoked before hand... so it was probably right an an ounce or little less ... im satisfied guys... hope we can all hang out again in the future.. wheres everyone hanging at now?? hash, 420, roll...


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 31, 2009)

damn. looks nice all bagged up. i started picking mine. check out the picks on my lowryder 2 under 540 watts thread. everyones there. make sure you post those bag pics for everyone to see. so far i picked 63 wet grams. so 20 grams dry. check it out. and bring those pics. lol


----------



## kinghash (Apr 1, 2009)

hey man i harvested today. I got about 1/2 an o to 3/4 of an o. Really trippy bud.


----------



## greenearth5 (Apr 1, 2009)

congrats dude.. how much does it all weigh wet?



kinghash said:


> hey man i harvested today. I got about 1/2 an o to 3/4 of an o. Really trippy bud.


----------



## greenearth5 (Apr 1, 2009)

guys... i cant wait to start a new grow... any suggestions on some seeds that produce a small plant for a 150W HPS?


----------



## roll420 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahh i see you do have future plans... ive been checkin out this Bubblicious strain, its supposed to have huge yields and looks so dam good, check this link out...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/176372-bubblelicious-chrystal.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 1, 2009)

roll420 said:


> Ahh i see you do have future plans... ive been checkin out this Bubblicious strain, its supposed to have huge yields and looks so dam good, check this link out...
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/176372-bubblelicious-chrystal.html


He's got a monkey on his back now roll! We knew he would want to grow again as soon as possible. I Wanted to try growing Ice. But didn't get any good ones from my order. The free ones are doing great though. Remember with the right pruning you can help keep a plant small and get really good bud to leaf ratio. I got my Ice from here, would like to try it again but get it from somewhere else. I'm going to wait until I see what the third strain looks like though before I buy more. Maybe. 
http://bcseeds.com/Indoor/c25/p45/Ice/product_info.html


----------



## roll420 (Apr 2, 2009)

what up greenearth man, have you smoked any yet or still dryin?


----------



## greenearth5 (Apr 2, 2009)

i got it drying in a open paper bag but i did roll up a joint the other day which burned really good. I cant say that its the best smoke out there but I do like it. It doesnt taste like blueberry but rather has a hint of fruit flavor when I exhale. Overall it was worth while. 

And as far as the monkey.. im hoping it doesnt eat my face like that chimp ate that chicks face so ive been smoking the monkey up too.. dude i totally like that monkey in the show grandmas boy... MONKEYYY




roll420 said:


> what up greenearth man, have you smoked any yet or still dryin?


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 2, 2009)

Ya, that's some nasty shit that happened with that chimp. The owner was a nut job IMO!!!! Weed sounds good. I recored that movie but didn't see it yet.


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 6, 2009)

What's up green dude?? Having some fun with those new buds??


----------



## greenearth5 (Apr 6, 2009)

yah man.. ive smoked 4 blunts of it over this past weekend and it was smooth and fire tasting... i did over dry it a bit when i bagged it up over night in the paper bag.. is there a way to bring back the moisture?



Hash Lover said:


> What's up green dude?? Having some fun with those new buds??


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 6, 2009)

You can just spray a little water on it and seal it overnight. Fixes it right up. Only takes a very little bit on water. Time to chop my two plants. I'm going to start tonight. These are of F-3.


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 6, 2009)

Biggest buds off the top of the plant. Gonna let it sit a few more days and see how the lower buds do. The pics upload so much faster since I changed the file size on my camera.


----------



## roll420 (Apr 10, 2009)

dam hash, you da man, those are some phat ass buds, love the pics on the scale!!!!


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks roll, I like to take photos and try to arrange and have good lighting. They both came out good, would fetch 400 an oz. Not bad for my first indoor harvest I think. I'll be getting my new 600w very soon!! Add it to the 400 I have in there now and have 1000w for a 3x5.5 ft flower space. Next harvest will bring more improvements!!


----------



## roll420 (Apr 17, 2009)

You still smokin greenearth?


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 17, 2009)

Ya, were are you??


----------



## roll420 (Apr 24, 2009)

Greenearth you still out there man....


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I think he's off smoking pot somewhere roll, and being a bad influence on his girlfriend. She was such a good girl before she meet him.


----------



## robotninja (Apr 25, 2009)

need updates!


----------



## greenearth5 (May 6, 2009)

yah im still on here guys.. i been out being a bad influence on the ol lady lol


----------



## bongrip420 (May 6, 2009)

yo whats up guys


----------



## Hash Lover (May 6, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> yah im still on here guys.. i been out being a bad influence on the ol lady lol


See roll I told ya!! That poor girl.


----------



## Hash Lover (May 6, 2009)

bongrip420 said:


> yo whats up guys


Same old thing bongrip, growing and smoking. That's the way we roll around here. Welcome to RIU. How about you?? What do you have going??? Pics???


----------



## kremnon (Jun 6, 2009)

hawaiian punch sum old gentics from back in the day '86 sensei seedbank


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jun 14, 2009)

yyyyeeeeeeeessssssss get a hand held i have tried many vaporizer and the handhelds work just as good with more convenience lol


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 13, 2009)

too all who still are interested in my grow then im glad to announce that ill in the process of getting another one goin.... if anybody still has this bookmarked then hit me up and ill give you the details


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 14, 2009)

Dude!! Lets hear all about it!!!!!! How about some porn first? Good to see you back.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 14, 2009)

are those your purple flowers.. i never did get my blueberry to look blue or purple




Hash Lover said:


> Dude!! Lets hear all about it!!!!!! How about some porn first? Good to see you back.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 15, 2009)

Ya, those are mine. One of the free seeds from an order. It took a while for them to turn that purple and on the next batch I chopped them earlier and had very little. Not sure how long it really was but 10 weeks give or take a little. I like the earlier better, not as much of a couch lock high. I've been doing clones of that one and have more to go. Both are good though. I have some California Orange Skunk I'm starting on now also but I'm just getting some clones going that a friend gave me. I have not read much on the lowriders but was thinking of getting a couple when I order some more seeds. I'll post a link, I want to try some White Russian next maybe and they had some that were Lowrider auto flower. I think if grown fairly good you should have no problem getting an ounce per plant. I had a lone plant that was about 12-16 inches that I got almost an ounce from. But some of the taller ones did not produce as well per plant. But I also had problems with them. My res and root zone temps were to high and was causing root rot. I had to upgrade my venting and run the ac to get it down to a good level. Running about 71-72 degrees now. I've had some good upgrades in the last couple months. Got some kitchen cabinets off a job we were doing and put them in "shop". I'll try to get some pics this weekend and show you the setup. So what are you doing? Same space or do you have somewhere different? The only thing about doing the plants a week apart is doing different nute mixes for the different stages of growth. If you try to follow a schedule you would have to make to many different mixes. Maybe doing three at a time would be easyier. But lets hear about what you plan on doing???
I've been looking at these http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=white russian&act=viewCat&Submit_x=17&Submit_y=8&Submit=Go


----------



## roll420 (Jul 15, 2009)

Great lookin budz hash....i would like to see some pics of your new setup....ive expanded a bit my self....im goin to be harvestin in a few weeks!!! Got a little problem though....i got 3 different strains in one container, proly not to smart but o well, my white widow is goin to be done before the northern lights and pure power...i think...not sure if i can somehow get the ww out and flush in a different container or somethin....the root mass is just huge and thick...how bad would it be to possibly cut or pull the roots out, i wonder....ill figure somethin out hopefully...these bitches are gettin fat!!!! Big difference from the old 150 to the 600 and a bunch of AN!!!!

What strains are you goin to do this time greenearth?


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 15, 2009)

good to see you two in here.. im still deciding on my next grow is going to be but i am probably going to grow some lowrider 2. This wont be for a month or two because my lease is ready to expire and im moving. When i go looking for my new place im going to pay close attention to the closets and if i get a big closet then im growing a lot of lowriders... deff upgrading my light from the old 150 hps to a 400 hps or 400mh/hps also im going 100% organic once my foxfarm nutes run out (1 grow)


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 15, 2009)

I forgot who it was but someone in here grew some lowriders and got an ounce + from each plant so im going to try to do the same.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 16, 2009)

Good to see you Roll. I'll try to get some pics this weekend. Ya, that's a big jump from 150 to 600. So much more light. Let's see some pics of yours too. I ended up getting a 8" Vortex fan to help with the heat. I have it just cooling the light. The only thing I could say to try to flush the one plant might be to cut off branches and put them in a vase with plain water for a couple days. They will probably wilt but it couldn't hurt. Maybe even aerate it and spray with some plain water. My move here worked out great. The bigger bedroom has a little closet and the very small bedroom has a walk-in closet, Perfect. Might not hurt to cut out the one plant from the root mass though. These plants really can take a lot of abuse and still survive.


----------



## roll420 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Good to see you Roll. I'll try to get some pics this weekend. Ya, that's a big jump from 150 to 600. So much more light. Let's see some pics of yours too. I ended up getting a 8" Vortex fan to help with the heat. I have it just cooling the light. The only thing I could say to try to flush the one plant might be to cut off branches and put them in a vase with plain water for a couple days. They will probably wilt but it couldn't hurt. Maybe even aerate it and spray with some plain water. My move here worked out great. The bigger bedroom has a little closet and the very small bedroom has a walk-in closet, Perfect. Might not hurt to cut out the one plant from the root mass though. These plants really can take a lot of abuse and still survive.


 
Yea i think im going to try to cut it out....the others are not that far behind, i dont think....Sounds like you got a nice setup goin....Heres a couple pics of my buds...ill get some others later


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice looking buds Roll. I have a small LED flashlight that I use for pics. I paid about 3 dollars at an auto parts store for it. Hold it next to the lens when you take a pic. It's more of a daylight color and really helps with the lighting Ya, being this close to the end I wouldn't think you would have much problem cutting that one out. Is it one on the end or in the middle? My setup is coming along pretty good. I really need to get a better veg area going though. I'm still using CFL's for veg right now. I am going to do a box with a 400 MH soon. I have the box which is 25 1/2 X 27 and my wife said she will get me the ballat and reflector for my birthday (almost two months ago). But I have not had time to do it yet. We took today off from work so with a 3 day weekend I'm going to work on it. Plus I have 20 clones ready to come out and get going. Always something to do huh.


----------



## roll420 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Nice looking buds Roll. I have a small LED flashlight that I use for pics. I paid about 3 dollars at an auto parts store for it. Hold it next to the lens when you take a pic. It's more of a daylight color and really helps with the lighting Ya, being this close to the end I wouldn't think you would have much problem cutting that one out. Is it one on the end or in the middle? My setup is coming along pretty good. I really need to get a better veg area going though. I'm still using CFL's for veg right now. I am going to do a box with a 400 MH soon. I have the box which is 25 1/2 X 27 and my wife said she will get me the ballat and reflector for my birthday (almost two months ago). But I have not had time to do it yet. We took today off from work so with a 3 day weekend I'm going to work on it. Plus I have 20 clones ready to come out and get going. Always something to do huh.


Yea i just expanded my flower area so i can fit 4 18 gallon tubs.....but my veggin/cloning space is just not big enough...i need to do something with it....I have 4 plants in a 10 gallon tub...one on each corner....tub is way to small i think, its just all root....hard for the bubbles to even bubble, ill get her out though....next tim im going with 4 in 18 gallon tubs, to see if that works better....Yep always something to do....gotta love it!!


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 18, 2009)

Sure is a fun hobby. And the rewards just can't be beat. I do my hydro (it's really aeroponic) in recirculating 2 gallon buckets that are connected. It's really a NFT system that if I close one valve it becomes a recirculating DWC system. I can do three buckets with only 3 gallons of water. But could add 3 more buckets and do a total of 6 off the same res. Here's a little something on the NFT. http://ezinearticles.com/?Setting-Up-Your-Own-NFT-Hydroponic-System&id=464077. I'm planning to get some pics this weekend still.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 18, 2009)

Here is some pics of my NFT system plus the 8 I have in soil. I have 2 plants per bucket in the hydro. I have ongoing problems from the res and root zone being to warm. As high as 80 degrees. I have been using Hydroguard and Hygrozyme but the high temps were just to much. Causing the bad bacteria to start taking over. I've got the temps down now to low 70's and their not getting any worse but not much improvment either. I'm going to give them a good rinse with tap water and run with some h2o2 or probably use SM-90 http://www.hhydro.com/cgi-bin/hhydro/HH00157.html 
It should also help with the fungus gnats that I have been fighting. I got them down pretty good now, I've seen a lot less of them in the last few days. The container that I have for my res is a plastic file box I got at the office store. I like it better than the Rubbermaid. It's more square and heavier plastic. Also I have 2 pumps in it, One to circulate to the plants and 1 to keep the water in the res mixed good. And a General Hydro air pump with a small stone in each bucket and a larger one in the res.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 18, 2009)

That setup is eyecandy to me... thats really cool.. I have a change in plans for my grow. Currently im looking for a place to live once my lease is up but i havent had much progress. If i get stuck in a tiny apt i wont be able to grow many plants and in that case Ill just grow one or two plants at a time. Good to see you guys in here and hash post some more pic of ur setup.. thats cool stuff bro


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 18, 2009)

I tried to plus rep you hash but it said "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hash Lover again."


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks green. I'll try to post more pics as I go along this weekend. Changing the res today to try to get my root zone going better. I know what you mean about looking for a place. We did real well by getting this place. I thought we might get stuck in an apartment but found a house for the same or less than an apartment would have cost. It is a very small house with 2 bedrooms. The small bedroom is 7'2" x 11' 2" with a closet that is 4'7"x5'7". I do my work in the room and have the closet for a flower area. After I kicked all my wife's stuff out of here of course. I've been able to send some to market to help pay for the stuff I want and have plenty left for myself and some to give away. When it really comes down to it it really doesn't take much space to grow a couple small plants. Those autoflower lowryders finish really fast from what I've seen. The only bitch is having to keep buying seeds but should be well worth it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 18, 2009)

I was thinkin about forceing the female plant to go herm towards the later stage of flowering. Ive been told this will feminize the seeds. If this is all true and works out then i could get some feminized seeds for free and not half to buy anymore. That would save me space by not having any male plants around. Well i gotta do my trigonometry now.. ill hit u all up later.. peace



Hash Lover said:


> Thanks green. I'll try to post more pics as I go along this weekend. Changing the res today to try to get my root zone going better. I know what you mean about looking for a place. We did real well by getting this place. I thought we might get stuck in an apartment but found a house for the same or less than an apartment would have cost. It is a very small house with 2 bedrooms. The small bedroom is 7'2" x 11' 2" with a closet that is 4'7"x5'7". I do my work in the room and have the closet for a flower area. After I kicked all my wife's stuff out of here of course. I've been able to send some to market to help pay for the stuff I want and have plenty left for myself and some to give away. When it really comes down to it it really doesn't take much space to grow a couple small plants. Those autoflower lowryders finish really fast from what I've seen. The only bitch is having to keep buying seeds but should be well worth it.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 18, 2009)

I tried that once on an outdoor grow with no luck. I used Gibberellic acid to spray on a branch, a natural growth hormone. It grew like hell but did not produce any male flowers. Once I get my ph and nute issues I want to try it again but just for the growth not for the pollen. I might try it on one of the ones I have in soil now. Here's a couple new pics of some bud on one of my soil plants. They are just over 4 weeks since going into 12/12. They look much better than my hydro. For the cost it is well worth it to just buy feminized seeds. I'll post some more pics and do separate post to make it easier. Ya, I'm doing my home work right now haha. Look at that it's already time for a weed break.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 18, 2009)

I can sit at my computer with the closet door open and hear the water trickling in the NFT system like a water fall. And the faint smell of the marijuana growing behind me. It can be very relaxing.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 18, 2009)

This is my veg and clone cabinets. I found the bigger one on the side of the road. Someone was throwing it away. I took the shelf out and cut out the bottom of the drawers to put the lights up into them. I need better lighting in it though. The homemade box on top of the cabinet is the one I want to put a 400 w into. I had one in it already and used it before I just turned the whole closet into a flower area when I got the 600w. The 400 I have is an old warehouse light and I don't really want to use it. My 600 is a digital ballast and I'm going to get another one but a 400 for the smaller box. I would like to add another 600 in the closet, I do have the room for it. Then I would have a 5' 8"x 3'0' flower area. Right now I have a panel that I can move as needed and can move the light from side to side depending on what I have in there.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 18, 2009)

This is lights and fans. I have a 8" vortex fan for the reflector that is up in the attic. The 12" oscillating blowing on the plants. I got a really good deal on that on Ebay. I keep the door open when the lights are on and have a 20" box fan blowing into the closet with the A/C running. Having the room on the north east side I did not think I would have as much problem with heat when it warmed up. The 6" duct you see above the white fan is hooked up to a double 130cfm computer fan that I made. I was using it for the 600 at first but as it got warmer outside it was just not enough I need to do something with that duct but haven't gotten to it yet. It is on a timer so it comes on when the lights are off at night to bring fresh air into the room. I also cut a hole in the wall for an intake for when it is cool enough not to have to run the a/c.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 18, 2009)

So that's the set up I have now. It's been almost a year since I started this grow and It sure has changed over time and there are still things I want to do as money and time allow. I'd like a bigger room of course. Well gotta go I have homework to do. I have 20 clones that are ready and need to get put into something bigger. But a weed break first of course


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 18, 2009)

nice setup.. ill write more after i get this trig done


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 18, 2009)

I'll be back after I do some sampling from my latest harvest. Maybe I'll get some pics.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 18, 2009)

These are from my last harvest.


----------



## roll420 (Jul 19, 2009)

dam hashlover, real nice setup....your giving me so many more good ideas....i love the 2 fans inside the supply register boots!!!! i will get some pics of the setup ive been workin on....and have working pretty good......


----------



## wannabee (Jul 19, 2009)

nice nugs hashlover, whats the strain? also system ventilation set up looks great. my light is similar to yours.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks guy's. I don't know what the strain is but that is the same one as the purple ones I posted earlier. They have trics all the way out on the fan leaves on the buds. I just picked it sooner. It is one of the free seeds I got with an order and they didn't tell me what it is. I call it F-1 for free one first to pop, it was the first seed to pop of the free ones. That double fan works pretty good. Those were two 130 cfm Delta fans I got on Ebay for $7.99 free shipping. That is a great price for those fans. I don't think it cost me more than $20 to put it together. I'll probably do another one when I get the 400 setup for my veg box. Ya, I'd like to see what you have going Roll. You too wannabe.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well i got my next closet picked out. The dimensions are 4wide x 6 long x 7 high not including the entryway. I also have TONS of shelf space. This is a utility closet and has a plug in, water heater, washer dryer hook ups, dryer vent. What precautions do I need to take when i am around the water heater and gas lines? So what do you guys think about the closet and what should i do with it. Should I do the 400/HPS or step it up a little bit. Could a 1000 fit in here?


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 20, 2009)

Im thinking about puting a mother in my 3 gallon bucket and putting my 150HPS light above her. Then i could clone her and put the clones on the shelf. Meanwhile I could be growing some short life plants in my rubbermaid tubs under a 400 or 250 HPS light... thought of the day..Also there is a small openway that goes under the apt. I can probably put a vent hole in the floor to draw in the cold air to cool the room. Although this room might just stay cool on its own. Its usually really cold in there.


Hash your setup looks freaking amazing. I dont really understand the concept of it but it looks cool. I went out and checked out a DWC table that could hold 18 plants. This table looked good but it would be hard to conceal if i moved so i prob wont get it. I seen your bonsi mother plant. She looks a good year old now .. her trunk and branches are thick and I probably will need some help getting my mother to look like her.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Room looks great.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

That was a quick one to see if it would go. I typed a long reply and lost it. It keep saying a token had expired. Fucking Thing!! Anyway lots of possibilities there. Power and water will be nice to have. Have a lot more to say but gotta go and do home work now.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 21, 2009)

If I do a few LR2 plants under a 150 HPS for a month until I can get my 400HPS light then do i need to worry about any odor? I was thinking about getting some sort of vent fan and carbon filter. What do you suggest hash dude?


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 21, 2009)

The smell would depend on the strain. Some smell a lot more than others. The ones I have now don't smell much at all. They smell good just not strong. I made a filter myself and used it this past winter. I took it down to change and have not put it back up and you can not smell it in the house. And it's only about a 900 sf house. I do plan to put it back sometime if it starts to smell. I used cat litter instead of carbon, it cost alot less to fill. Fresh Step Crystals is what I found was recommended the most. I could get some pics when I change the litter. (Or did I post some stuff here from another thread here a while ago?) If you would like to see it. Were you are growing I would definitely put a filter in.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 21, 2009)

Here are the lowryder 2 seeds ive picked out... http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/lowryder_2_seeds.html they are 70 bucks including shipping. Ill probably order them tonight or tomorrow morning and after the fire marshall comes and inspects all the apts then ill start growing again. But until then im stuck with nothing to grow. Ill prob use my old 150HPS and 3gallon DWC bucket again. Im not to much of a handy man so i prob cant make my own filter but i might go out and get a small 4in can fan and a good carbon filter to go along with it. Until i can get a new light and a filter il prob only grow 3 female lowriders.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 21, 2009)

Those look good. Did you check that site out at all. Here's a good thread on seed banks.http://boards.cannabis.com/basic-growing/155744-seed-banks-good-bad.html. This one was recomended a lot . I was going to ask you what you had for tools to work with? I do home remodeling for a living (20+ years) and maybe could help guide you a little. 
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 21, 2009)

That was who i bought my blueberry and super silver haze thru for this last grow and there LR2 prices are about the same so i figured i would stick with them. When i ordered my seeds it only took a week to ship here from netherlands.



Hash Lover said:


> Those look good. Did you check that site out at all. Here's a good thread on seed banks.http://boards.cannabis.com/basic-growing/155744-seed-banks-good-bad.html. This one was recomended a lot . I was going to ask you what you had for tools to work with? I do home remodeling for a living (20+ years) and maybe could help guide you a little.
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## roll420 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice new space there greenearth.....you will be fine to grow in the furnace room, the water heater may put off a little heat....plus may add a bit more co2 to the air....ha.... My space is right next to the furnace room and the duct work runs right through... i cut in a couple heat runs or i guess in this case cool runs....got to patch them in the winter though... The return duct also runs through my space, cut in a vent to get air out....maybe that will give you some ideas....so many options!!

I do hvac install work so i come across cool sht all the time...like fans and blowers and metal suff....good luck with your new setup and yea hashlover, just wanted to say again, you build some real nice/clean stuff...and go some nice budz....My ladies are really swelling up....my god its amazing....the AN really gets them huge....i mean the root mass i just huge and so thick, it unreal.....im going into week 7 and yea it smells mighty fine!!!!!Sorry im high and rambling!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 21, 2009)

My plan is this... Im going to get some lowrider seeds tomorrow and then im planting them in some sort of DWC system. Its going to be my bucket or my rubbermaid tub. Once i get my 400 HPS ill get a seperate grow going and some new seeds then ill get some ventilation up and ill hook up the exhause to my dryer vent. Ill also bring cool air up from under the building thru a dryer hose and into my room. Any advise on a strain to pick for my mother?


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I got my seeds ordered. I ended up going with this... http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/lowryder-seeds/lowryder-dwarf-mix/prod_426.html

plus i got 1 free seed of "[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]UFO 2 Dinafem Blue Hash" and 1 seed of "[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]UFO 1 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow"

The blue hash is a blueberry cross with hash bud.. sounds delicious.. peace out
[/FONT]


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 22, 2009)

Those look really good. I was thinking of trying some lowryders when I order more seeds soon. And thanks roll. I build stuff for a living and have for a while so I have lots of practice. And having all the right tools really makes a difference too. But I do take pride in what I build and like it to look good as well as work.


----------



## wannabee (Jul 22, 2009)

you do a great job - it looks like you enjoy it too!


----------



## roll420 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Those look really good. I was thinking of trying some lowryders when I order more seeds soon. And thanks roll. I build stuff for a living and have for a while so I have lots of practice. And having all the right tools really makes a difference too. But I do take pride in what I build and like it to look good as well as work.


Yep i agree!


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hows everybodies grow going? Hash... what would it take for me to make a mother plant and to start to clone her so that i can harvest the clones in 2 months? I am thinking about makin both of them free seeds (i think they are both feminized) my mother plants and just growin the lowrider temporarily until i get some clones off of the mothers. How long does it take for a clone to start rooting good enough that i can throw them into flowering?


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 23, 2009)

The grow is going along good. I need to get some clones into something bigger to get them ready to go into the buckets. Maybe I'll get some pics when I do. I should have done it already but have been busy, You should have a good mother going after 2 months. You should probably be able to start taking some at about 1 month. You can work taking clones into your pruning. Instead of pinching a small top off to prune wait a little longer until it is big enough for a clone. I like them at least 4" long. The bigger the better to a point. The bigger a clone is the less veg time you need. How long they take to be ready to flower all depends on how much you want to prune them to be ready and how big you want them. Mine have been about 12-14 days from cutting to having roots, and then veg for 3-4 weeks. But with CFL's it takes me more time than if I had a 400 mh going. So I guess in all I've had 4-6 weeks from the time I took the cutting until they were in flower. And in soil after about 2 weeks the mom is ready to take more cuttings. I can get 15 to 20 clones each time and I don't think she has been over 16" tall. I like having the mom in soil, it's just easier to take care of and gives me all the clones I can use for the space that I have. And she has been in that 1 gallon container since last September or October. And she has survived plenty of neglect and just keeps going. She's taking longer to come back this time but I really cut her back the last time I took clones.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am under the conclusion that i need to pay special attention to my mother plant. What type of pruning do i need to do and how do i grow a mother plant? Sorry about all the questions guys but Im trying to figure this out so i can have everything well planned out for when my seeds arrive. BTW the seeds have been shipped VIA royal mail today and i expect them within a week. Im waitin for my eyecandy hash.. you know u got the best garden out there and we allways like lookin at them pic.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks green, but I know I don't have the best garden out here yet. But give me time. We did another job at a local high school and you should see the setup they have. My buddy and I who also does a little growing (and yes he is lucky to have me around) just drool over it. They have a big green house on the side of the school. It's probably about 60x60 or so. That thing is sweet. It has lights in it also and they do hydro in it as well as soil. They have a lot of agriculture programs there too. So what would you like to see? I'll get some pics of my hydro/aero setup and explain the concept over the weekend. And some bud shots of course. As far as pruning once you get a plant going we'll work on it as you go. That would be the easiest way. But if I were you I would do the mom in soil. It will grow fast enough to keep you in clones. And if you want to know /see how I do the clones. I don't use any rooting gel or powder, I make a mix with nutes and stuff and have 100% success rate so far. Last batch 20 out of 20 were well rooted in under 2 weeks. And I have learned not to treat them like seedlings. This last batch has been my best looking ones yet.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey guy's, I came across this thread on H2O2. Pretty interesting, a little different than others I've seen. I'm trying to find a good way to deal with my res and root zone temps being a little to high. http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hydroponics/26759-hydrogen-peroxide-h2o2.html


----------



## roll420 (Jul 27, 2009)

I pulled my white widow out of the tub, with the others and got it in its own bucket, with just water, for 2 days now. How long do you guys flush your hydro for, i have heard people say anywhere from 2 days to 10 days.....I am also using some AN finial phase and it says 7 to 10 days, but that is for soil maybe, not sure.....i would think flushing would be much faster with hydro?? Any sugestions would be great!! And heres a couple pics, to check out....


----------



## Hash Lover (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey roll, Buds look great!! I've a couple day's to a week or more myself. Just kinda start the flush and harvest when I have time. Even though I can't tell the difference between the flushed bud and the stuff I might have picked early to sample. I don't think in hydro you really need the Final Phase though. You can just change the res to plain water and it will have no nutes to uptake. You can't do that in soil, there's always something left even if you rince them really good. With my last soil plants I ran about 12 gallons through 3 gallon pots and let them go about a week I think before cutting. I don't know if it would be faster in hydro since you are really just trying to get rid of what is in the plants. And at time of harvest they really don't want to much for nutes I think. They just want to finish and die and won't take up much anyways. IMO of course.


----------



## roll420 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Hey roll, Buds look great!! I've a couple day's to a week or more myself. Just kinda start the flush and harvest when I have time. Even though I can't tell the difference between the flushed bud and the stuff I might have picked early to sample. I don't think in hydro you really need the Final Phase though. You can just change the res to plain water and it will have no nutes to uptake. You can't do that in soil, there's always something left even if you rince them really good. With my last soil plants I ran about 12 gallons through 3 gallon pots and let them go about a week I think before cutting. I don't know if it would be faster in hydro since you are really just trying to get rid of what is in the plants. And at time of harvest they really don't want to much for nutes I think. They just want to finish and die and won't take up much anyways. IMO of course.


Yea ive been flushing the one, since sat, used the final phase for 3days....now im in plain water.....im goin to cut it down saturday i think....i just cant wait to smoke these bitches!!!!

You up and running yet greenearth?


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just as you two are finishing up Im getting ready to plant my lowriders. My seeds came in today and im excited as all hell. I just threw 3 lowrider seeds into germination using the old plate, paper towel, and bowl method. The seeds are assorted and im not sure which ones are which. There are lowrider originals, lowrider 2, diesel ryder, and purple rider. All the lowriders were inside of one small vial mixed up. I also got 2 free feminized seeds (dinafem blue hash & dinafem blue widow.) Hopefully some expert in lowriders can determine which strain is which.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 30, 2009)

i started a new grow journal.. check my signature guys.. peace


----------



## sinu1er (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice journal man, BEAUTIFUL plants.
Gonna go check out those lowriders now..


----------

